# The Asian Boxing Thread!



## dkos

Branching from my Japanese boxing thread on ESB, I thought I'd start one one here including the whole of Asia, as this forum is still in its infancy. 

This thread is for discussing anything about the past, present and future of Asian boxing :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

:happy

Uchiyama is one of my favorite fighters, It's sad to see him defending against Farenas next month :-( Especially after his good performance against Solis.

Only 2 weeks until Ioka begins his assault on unifying the Straw weight titles :ibutt


----------



## DanielJFiasco

I enjoy keeping an eye on the Asian boxing scene, but I must confess whenever I do its via youtube, usually weeks/months after the fights take place. I'm always playing catch up, and I'd really like to delve a bit deeper into the scene over there and become a bit more knowledgeable. So my question to the hardcore followers of the Asian scene is what method do you use to watch these fights live? As I never really see any Western TV interest in even the big world title fights unless they involve an American (which I think is a massive shame). Are they on a specialist channel? Or does it involve illegal methods that I would NEVER use and NEVER want to accidently stumble upon ten minutes before a decent card is about to start.


----------



## dkos

DanielJFiasco said:


> I enjoy keeping an eye on the Asian boxing scene, but I must confess whenever I do its via youtube, usually weeks/months after the fights take place. I'm always playing catch up, and I'd really like to delve a bit deeper into the scene over there and become a bit more knowledgeable. So my question to the hardcore followers of the Asian scene is what method do you use to watch these fights live? As I never really see any Western TV interest in even the big world title fights unless they involve an American (which I think is a massive shame). Are they on a specialist channel? Or does it involve illegal methods that I would NEVER use and NEVER want to accidently stumble upon ten minutes before a decent card is about to start.


Well I'm hoping that being on here people will help me out with finding a permanent spot to watch these fights 

I usually just gamble on the day trying to find a place to watch the fights, usually without much luck. I've tried Keyhole TV before, but the two times I have it was terrible.

Thankfully, big fights are generally uploaded to YouTube within hours of taking place, so you can generally watch 'as live' if you wanted to :good


----------



## Vic

When Kompayak PorPramook will fight again ?





This fight is pure gold.


----------



## Flea Man

What's that Thai prospect again @dkos? :yep #TheBronerKiller :deal


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man - Jomthong Chuwattana :good






I'm surprised footage of his fight in Japan hasn't surfaced yet. I've been looking for that for quite a while now to no avail.


----------



## dkos

Regarding Jomthong C. vs Yuya Sugizaki, I've made one last ditch effort to get footage of the fight.

I found that someone uploaded the main event of the card Jomthong appeared on, so I'm hoping he also filmed the undercard. I'm also hoping that my Google-translated Japanese hasn't scared him off from replying! :yep


----------



## dkos

My preview of the Ioka-Yaegashi fight:










For the first time in history, two boxers from Japan will clash in an attempt to unify a division, as unbeaten superstar Kazuto Ioka, WBC minimumweight champion, takes on the hard punching claimant of the WBA crown, Akira Yaegashi.

Devoid of both talent and depth, the minimumweight division generally lacks the necessary ingredients to get the juices flowing for even the most ardent boxing fan outside of Latin America and Asia. Ioka-Yaegashi, however, is an exception to the norm and is arguably the biggest fight in the division since the rematch between Ricardo Lopez and Rosendo Alvarez back in 1998. Not only that, but it is just the third time in history that an attempt at unifying minimumweight will take place in the division's 25 year existence.

*Champion vs. Champion*










Kazuto Ioka, a prodigious talent since his amateur days, has had a mercurial rise since entering the paid ranks. From decisioning the world ranked and tricky Takashi Kunishige in his third match-up, winning national honours in his sixth outing and then capturing the WBC championship a fight later, the 23-year old has certainly had his lofty ambitions matched by a steep learning curve. When Ioka won the WBC title from the-then unbeaten Oleydong Sithsamerchai, he achieved his main objective and surpassed the Japanese record shared between Nobuo Nashiro and Joichiro Tatsuyoshi for fewest bouts to a 'world' title.

The road to the top was not straight-forward, however. Initially starting out as a light flyweight, the Osaka native swiftly attained a high ranking with both recognised world governing bodies in Japan. Yet, despite this, landing a fight with one of the champions in the division proved futile. Hardened Mexican Omar Nino Romero was in advanced discussions to defend his title against Ioka, but unexpectedly dropped the WBC light flyweight title to the unheralded Gilberto Keb Baas. Negotiations then broke down with Baas' representatives, leaving the Japanese speedster with very few options. Desperate to win a portion of the world crown within seven fights, Ioka and his team made a hazardous gamble in dropping down a weight division to challenge Oleydong Sithsamerchai.

Despite a struggle to make the weight, the gamble proved to be a masterstroke. One crunching left to the body in the fifth round rendered Oleydong defeated, whilst Ioka celebrated winning the WBC minimumweight belt, making Japanese boxing history and turning from an already popular figure in boxing to a megastar in his country. Perhaps most importantly, he could finally step out of his uncle Hiroki's shadow.










Although Ioka's pathway to world glory was tricky, Akira Yaegashi's was treacherous. A highly regarded amateur himself, Yaegashi's career started remarkably similar to that of his rival, winning the OPBF crown five fights in to his pro career and stepping up for a crack at the WBC minimumweight title in his seventh fight.

In this case, that is where the similarities end.

His jaw broke as early as the second round, dropped in the tenth and thoroughly outclassed throughout, Yaegashi could only display heart and a solid boxing IQ in lasting the distance against Eagle Kyowa, the formidable champion at the time.

It took almost one year for the smiling assassin to return to action, recovering from an upset six-round majority decision loss against the late Masatate Tsuji to capturing and defending the Japanese title three times and amassing a credible 8-1 record since the loss to Kyowa. Deemed to be ready for another crack at world honours, the 29-year old was matched up with WBA champion Pornsawan Porpramook. In a thriller, Yaegashi pounded out a tenth round stoppage victory over the game, but ultimately outgunned Thailander to finally realise his dream of being 'world' champion.

*Prediction for the fight*

Both Ioka and Yaegashi like to bring the action, both can punch, and both can be dropped, which should be make for a highly entertaining encounter.

In the early stages, the contest is likely to be a battle of the jabs, a battle which Ioka should win due to his superior hand and foot speed. It should, however, develop into a war of attrition the further the contest goes on. Yaegashi has shown he can come through a gruelling battle before, something Ioka has yet to do in his nine fight career. If Yaegashi can escape the first six rounds without too much damage, he could press the action in the second half of the fight and cause the upset. It is also worth noting that Ioka was dropped late on in his contest with the rugged Heri Amol, so there is previous evidence that he is vulnerable the later the contest goes on.

Ioka has reportedly made the weight safely, which was a talking point beforehand due to his struggles in the past. Both men weighed in at the division limit of 105-pounds. Due to this, Ioka will more than likely go into the fight as a firm favourite against Yaegashi.

_My prediction:_ Ioka to come through this test and stop Yaegashi in the middle rounds after a commanding performance.

:good


----------



## Flea Man

Minimumweight just doesn't get me excited. I've seen the smaller dude I think, in a war with some Thai. Even then, it looked a great fight, but I couldn't help scorning the two fighters for competing in such an irrelevant and useless division.


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man :lol:

On the undercard tomorrow are Ryo Miyazaki, Sho Ishida and former K-1 heavyweight Kyotaro Fujimoto. All interesting prospects to look out for :good


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos Good stuff.


----------



## Captain Freedom

Might make an effort to watch this tomorrow. Not seen a lot of Ioka is he worth hunting a shitty stream over?


----------



## dkos

LHL said:


> Might make an effort to watch this tomorrow. Not seen a lot of Ioka is he worth hunting a shitty stream over?


I'd say so, yeah :good

I'll try and help out as much as I can tomorrow, although I never have much luck myself


----------



## MagicMan

Kos, you know roughly what time Ioka will be in the ring pal?


----------



## Vic

I just posted on YT this fight....the great asian, the japanese Masao Ohba.....thought would be interesting to post here in this thread to people know since we are all fans of asian boxers.....:good


----------



## dkos

MagicMan said:


> Kos, you know roughly what time Ioka will be in the ring pal?


Show starts at 11am I believe, so about 11:15am I'm guessing :good

Edit: Just read that the main event _could_ begin at 12:20pm, so they might be screening an undercard fight beforehand.


----------



## Flea Man

@Vic-Jofre Brasil is that the Chionoi fight? Hopefully we'll get to see the Betulio and Hanagata fights soon


----------



## MagicMan

dkos said:


> Show starts at 11am I believe, so about 11:15am I'm guessing :good
> 
> Edit: Just read that the main event _could_ begin at 12:20pm, so they might be screening an undercard fight beforehand.


Much appreciated mate :good

Thankfully I'm up so I'll be trying to find a means of viewing the fight!


----------



## Vic

Flea Man said:


> @Vic-Jofre Brasil is that the Chionoi fight? Hopefully we'll get to see the Betulio and Hanagata fights soon


That´s Ohba vs Betulio actually......


----------



## Flea Man

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> That´s Ohba vs Betulio actually......


I love you :happy


----------



## Elephant Man

[video=dailymotion;xrnhth]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xrnhth_kazuto-ioka-vs-akira-yaegashi_sport[/video]

Ioka Vs Yaegashi video


----------



## Captain Freedom

Thanks elephant much appreciated war Ioka!!!


----------



## Mandanda

Knockout CP Freshmart won the WBC Youth Minimumweight title yesterday in his very first profressional bout. I dunno if it's a error on boxrec but i keep seeing his name in a tournament on youtube. Anyone know much about him?..

I would say remember the name, don't think you'll have to much trouble doing that :lol:.


----------



## dkos

Mandanda said:


> Knockout CP Freshmart won the WBC Youth Minimumweight title yesterday in his very first profressional bout. I dunno if it's a error on boxrec but i keep seeing his name in a tournament on youtube. Anyone know much about him?..
> 
> I would say remember the name, don't think you'll have to much trouble doing that :lol:.


Just about to post this; awesome name :yep

The CP Freshmart thing is what happens when fighters are sponsored by companies in Thailand, or are fighting under their gym names I believe. Hence why there are a few guys with that surname on BoxRec; same with 3K Battery, Chuwattana etc. I'm sure @Flea Man can shed more light on it :good


----------



## Flea Man

Yeah, the Thai's often take on the name of their sponsor or gym as part of their name.

For example, Wonjongkam was called Ponsaklek 5Star Chicken (or summat like that) last year :lol:


----------



## Mandanda

dkos said:


> Just about to post this; awesome name :yep
> 
> The CP Freshmart thing is what happens when fighters are sponsored by companies in Thailand, or are fighting under their gym names I believe. Hence why there are a few guys with that surname on BoxRec; same with 3K Battery, Chuwattana etc. I'm sure @Flea Man can shed more light on it :good





Flea Man said:


> Yeah, the Thai's often take on the name of their sponsor or gym as part of their name.
> 
> For example, Wonjongkam was called Ponsaklek 5Star Chicken (or summat like that) last year :lol:


Oh right, Thanks for info lads :good.

I'd like to see what kid is like, Opponent wasn't anything amazing but for a debut he must have some form of combat history. Won on a TD.


----------



## dkos

Denver Cuello, who has stopped his last 10 opponents and is mandatory for the WBC minimumweight title, is calling out Kazuto Ioka:






Sadly for him is:

1. He can't fight for both belts, as Ioka has to renounce one of the belts by next week. 
2. Ioka is more than likely going to move up to light fly.

Good news is he will probably get a vacant title shot, possibly against Yaegashi :yep

---

BTW, should we discuss Russian boxing in this thread? I know it's a bit of a murky area :think


----------



## Flea Man

@Mandanda nuttin' out of the ordinary for the Thai's.


----------



## Michael

dkos said:


> Denver Cuello, who has stopped his last 10 opponents and is mandatory for the WBC minimumweight title, is calling out Kazuto Ioka:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly for him is:
> 
> 1. He can't fight for both belts, as Ioka has to renounce one of the belts by next week.
> 2. Ioka is more than likely going to move up to light fly.
> 
> Good news is he will probably get a vacant title shot, possibly against Yaegashi :yep
> 
> ---
> 
> *BTW, should we discuss Russian boxing in this thread? I know it's a bit of a murky area *:think


I wouldnt mind seeing a subforum dedicated to European boxing in general, obviously not now when theres f all Europeans on this site, but maybe in the not so distant future. At the very least a thread dedicated to European boxing would be good:good


----------



## dkos

Sportofkings said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing a subforum dedicated to European boxing in general, obviously not now when theres f all Europeans on this site, but maybe in the not so distant future. At the very least a thread dedicated to European boxing would be good:good


Start one mate, I'd contribute to it when I can :good


----------



## Michael

dkos said:


> Start one mate, I'd contribute to it when I can :good


I wont have much to say on the subject myself, because of lack of knowledge and time, but I will do mate. Hopefully we can get a few regular contributors:good


----------



## dkos

Top fight tomorrow night in Japan, with Filipino Wars Katsumata (17-5, 15KOs) taking on Mexico's Oscar Blanquet (31-4-1, 22KOs) over 10 rounds.

Since basing himself out of Japan, Katsumata has won five fights on the bounce via stoppage. His biggest scalp in that run was a first round victory over Japanese flyweight rookie of the year 2010, Atsushi Kakutani. It was a wild fight, with four knockdown's occurring within 90 seconds!






In 20 fights, Blanquet has only lost one fight, and that was to the highly rated Ricardo Nunez. However, his level of opposition hasn't been great.

Neither have went the distance in their last 15 fights, so this one is almost certain to end early! :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Cheers for the info Kos, should be entertaining, hopefully someone will upload it on Youtube over the next few days.


----------



## dkos

Wars Katsumata was stopped by Oscar Blanquet today, in I believe the 5th round.

Daiki Kameda (24-3, 16KOs) was the joint-headline for the show and, predictably, beat the overmatched Jovanny Soto (34-14, 29KOs). He stopped him, but I'm not sure of which round just yet.


----------



## 084

Whats happening with Koki Komeda Kos, thought Hugo Ruiz was lined up to face him :think he's fighting in a couple of weeks


----------



## dkos

Mexican_LP said:


> Whats happening with Koki Komeda Kos, thought Hugo Ruiz was lined up to face him :think he's fighting in a couple of weeks


Koki fractured his left hand a couple of months ago and is scheduled to return at the end of the year. He has now been made 'champion in recess' by the WBA, so Ruiz could be fighting for the full title soon.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> Koki fractured his left hand a couple of months ago and is scheduled to return at the end of the year. He has now been made 'champion in recess' by the WBA, so Ruiz could be fighting for the full title soon.


Ah right, nice 1 for the up date :good


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> Wars Katsumata was stopped by Oscar Blanquet today, in I believe the 5th round.
> 
> Daiki Kameda (24-3, 16KOs) was the joint-headline for the show and, predictably, beat the overmatched Jovanny Soto (34-14, 29KOs). He stopped him, but I'm not sure of which round just yet.


Katsumata was actually stopped in the first round, after just over 30 seconds!





- Only vid I've found so far, action starts at around the 5 minute mark -

Daiki won in the 4th.

No footage yet, so I'll just share this pic of him instead:










:smoke


----------



## dkos

http://www.ring-japan.com/ori12/ori120625.htm

_By Joe Koizumi_

Ex-WBA flyweight champ Daiki Kameda (24-3, 16 KOs), 121.5, scored a fine TKO victory over former Mexican superfly titlist Jovanny Soto (34-14-1, 29 KOs), 121.5, at 0:21 of the fourth round on Monday in Tokyo, Japan. WBA#4/WBC#5 115-pounder Kameda, the second of the three Kameda brothers, failed to win the WBA super-fly belt, losing a unanimous verdict to formidable defending ruler Tepparith Kokietgym of Thailand last December. Daiki, in his second comeback bout since, floored the fragile Mexican with a vicious left hook to the side of the belly at the end of the third, and his follow-up rally in the next session decked Soto again to prompt the referee's intervention.

WBC #11 flyweight, Mexican Oscar Blanquet (32-4-1, 23 KOs), 112.25, stunned the crowd with a quick demolition of WBC#15 Wars Katsumata (AKA Warlito Parrenas; 17-6, 15 KOs), 121.5, a Japan-based Filipino, just thirty-three seconds into the opening session in a supporting ten. A single left hook was a haymaker that really embalmed the ambitious Filipino prone for the count. The Filipino had been unbeaten in five bouts since he was scouted by Katsumata Gym of Tokyo, winning all by knockouts. But Blanquet's very first punch in the fight ended his dream to climb up the ladder of world ratings.

---

Just a bit more info on the aforementioned card.


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos is that Joyi fight on YouTube? If not, why not? :hey


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> @dkos is that Joyi fight on YouTube? If not, why not? :hey


I don't think it is mate. And it isn't up on YouTube because the person that shared it probably doesn't want it uploaded elsewhere, with bans being handed out to anyone that objects :yep

_But_, I'll see what I can do :good


----------



## dkos

A small report from an interesting card that happened in Thailand on Wednesday:










The success story of *Amnat Ruenroeng* has continued, with him recording his second win as a professional in as many months in Bangkok, Thailand. A former drug addict and criminal that was sentenced to 15 years in prison for robbery, Ruenroeng took advantage of the Thailand prison's amateur boxing system. From there, he won the Thai national title at light flyweight and his freedom in 2007, went on to claim a Bronze medal at the World Amateur Championships and represent his country at the 2008 Beijing Olympics.

The 32-year old Ruenroeng (2-0, 1KO), an inspiration for all those boxing behind bars, recorded a six round points decision over tough Indonesian Jemmy Gobel (16-19-5, 12KOs).

In the main event, crowd-pleasing *Rusalee Samor* (16-3-2, 7KOs) successfully defended his IBF Pan Pacific flyweight title for the second time, as he stopped Indonesian journeyman Johan Wahyudi (9-20, 5KOs) in the 6th of a scheduled 12 rounds. The 28-year old Samor, who has previously lost to Sonny Boy Jaro and Denver Cuello, has been victorious in his last six contests.

The promising *Fahlan Sakkreerin Jr* (13-1, 8KOs) won a keep-busy fight, scoring a six round decision over fellow countryman Namphol Sithsaithong (2-3, 2KOs) at minimumweight. Sakkreerin Jr, 19, is the son of former IBF world champion, Fahlan Sakkreerin Sr.

Also on the undercard, unbeaten bantamweight *Mike 'Tyson' Tawatchai *(25-0-1, 17KOs) continued to tread water by decisioning Gun Tinular (10-16, 5KOs) over six rounds.


----------



## Batkilt

dkos said:


>


That's the best action figure I've seen in yonks. Does it actually come with a microphone stand?


----------



## dkos

The Batkilt said:


> That's the best action figure I've seen in yonks. Does it actually come with a microphone stand?


Yeah mate, it's for sale here (or at least was):

http://store.shopping.yahoo.co.jp/dy2com/kae00.html

Daiki Kameda: The Singing Boxer










:yep


----------



## Batkilt

I am going to (attempt to) buy that when I get paid next week. That's fucking ace!


----------



## dkos

At today's weigh-in for the 'world' championship doubleheader, WBC champion Sonny Boy Jaro (34-10-5, 24KOs) initially came in at more than 1lb over the 112lb flyweight limit. After nearly two hours later, he successfully made the weight. Mandatory challenger Toshiyuki Igarashi (15-1-1, 10KOs) weighed in at 112lbs.

















WBA super featherweight champion Takashi Uchiyama (18-0, 15KOs) and challenger Michael Farenas (34-3-3-1, 26KOs) both weighed in at the 130lb limit.


----------



## Batkilt

@dkos Predictions for these fights? Coming in so high over the weight isn't a good sign.


----------



## dkos

@The Batkilt

I'm thinking Igarashi will win by decision, although Jaro is looking massive for the weight despite his height (no wonder he struggled) and could pose a couple of problems if he hasn't been too affected by draining himself down.

Pic from a few days ago of Jaro:










Still, I'm predicting Igarashi to use his height and boxing ability to stay away from danger and win a wide decision. I wouldn't be surprised if he stopped him, either.

I've never seen Farenas, but his record doesn't suggest he'll be a big threat to Uchiyama. I know 'KO Dynamite' is looking for a knockout in this one (something about matching Yoko Gushiken's consecutive KO record in 'world' title fights), so I think I'll go with Uchiyama by stoppage :yep


----------



## dkos

Heavy-handed Korean Min-Wook Kim (8-1, 6KOs) successfully defended his OPBF light welterweight title for the first time, stopping fellow countryman Pan-Soo Kim (11-4-1, 7KOs) in the 2nd round of their contest. The 25-year old Kim, unbeaten since losing his debut in 2010, acquired the OPBF title from Romeo Jakosalem back in May.

[video=dailymotion;xs5r9u]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs5r9u_2012-07-14-min-wook-kim-vs-pan-soo-kim_sport#from=embediframe[/video]

Here's his fight with Jakosalem:






Fun fighter to watch :thumbsup


----------



## DrMo

Is anyone else gonna watch this? Uchi is a beast :bbb


----------



## dkos

DrMo said:


> Is anyone else gonna watch this? Uchi is a beast :bbb


Uchiyama is my favourite fighter, but I'll be out when the broadcast is on :|


----------



## DrMo

@dkos Ive got fuck all to do today, big fan of Uchi too. He wreck Broner & brush his own hair :yep

Gonna do a RbR if anyone is interested


----------



## dkos

@DrMo Lucky :yep

Jaro-Igarashi result:



Spoiler



Japanese southpaw ex-Olympian Toshiyuki Igarashi (16-1-1, 10 KOs), 112, captured the WBC flyweight belt as he coped with wild-swinging Filipino champ Sonny Boy Jaro (34-11-5, 24 KOs), 112, to earn a split verdict (116-112, 115-113, 112-116) over twelve hard-fought rounds on Monday in Saitama, Japan.


----------



## DrMo

Igarashi boxed well I thought & clearly deserved the decision. Jaro tired very quickly, probably due to draining himself to make weight

Uchi didnt look impressive, will there be a rematch?


----------



## dkos

Just read the RBR, thanks Mo :good

It was just a voluntary, so I doubt there'll be a rematch. I know Uchiyama's team is looking for a unification with Ao, and if Uchiyama didn't look impressive as you say, then that could be more likely now.


----------



## dkos

Haven't been able to find a clear shot of the cut that stopped the fight, but it looks like it is just below his right eyebrow:


----------



## dkos

Full reports by Joe Koizumi on the fights from yesterday:

*Uchiyama-Farenas*
http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/ful...rss&utm_campaign=full-report-uchiyama-farenas



> Uchiyama will most probably face the WBA mandatory challenger Bryan Vazquez of Costa Rica in his next defense after he recovers from the bad laceration (two and a half inch in width and more than a quarter inch in depth).


*Jaro-Igarashi*
http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/ful...um=rss&utm_campaign=full-report-igarashi-jaro


----------



## dkos

*WBC Champion Sato Responds to Kameda Challenge*
http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?269-sato-tomoki-kameda-negotiations

Also, some other brief news:

The always exciting *Nobuo Nashiro* (18-4-1, 12KOs) will challenge *Tepparith Kokietgym* (20-2, 13KOs) for the WBA super flyweight title he once held twice, with the bout scheduled for September 1 in Osaka, Japan. Nashiro, talking about the fight, has said, "If I lose, I'm going to retire".

*Daiki Kameda* (24-3, 16KOs) will face *Mike 'Tyson' Tawatchai* (25-0-1, 17KOs) in a scheduled 10-rounder at super bantamweight on August 19 in Kagawa, Japan. Although Tawatchai is undefeated in 26 bouts, this will be a big step up for the Thailander. *Tomoki Kameda* (23-0, 15KOs) is also down to appear on the card in a 10-rounder, although no opponent has been announced.

Former 'world' champion *Katsunari Takayama *(24-5-0-1, 10KOs) continues to go against the JBC's wishes, challenging *Mateo Handig* (12-5, 7KOs) for the position of the IBF's #1 contender at minimumweight. The contest, scheduled for 12 rounds, will take place on either the 15th or 22nd of September in the Philippines.

Hot prospect *Kenichi Ogawa* (8-0, 6KOs) returns to the ring on August 4 in his first scheduled 8-rounder. No opponent has been announced as of yet. The current super featherweight rookie of the year, who last fought in April, is also looking to get another run-out three weeks later.

:good


----------



## Bajingo

How many chances does Nashiro get? :think


----------



## dkos

Name: Ryota Murata (Am)
Age: 26
Weight: Middleweight
Record: N/A
Rank: #2 (AIBA World Rankings)
Achievements: 
5-time All-Japan Amateur Boxing Champion (2004, 2007, 2009, 2010, and 2011)
2005 Asian Championships Bronze medallist 
2010 China Open Bronze medallist
2011 President's Cup Gold medallist 
2011 World Amateur Championship Silver medallist

*Murata vs Unknown (Final, 2007~ All-Japan Amateur Boxing Championships)*





*Murata vs Arslanbek Achilov (Final, 2011 President's Cup)*





*Murata vs Stefan Hartel (Last 16, 2011 World Championships)*





*Murata vs Darren O'Neill (QF, 2011 World Championships)*





*Murata vs Esquiva Falcao (SF, 2011 World Championships)*





*Murata vs Evhen Khytrov (Final, 2011 World Championships)*





*Murata vs Yoshitsuna Okada (Final, 2011 All-Japan Amateur Boxing Championships)*





With the Olympics coming up and Ryota Murata being the only representative in the boxing for Japan, I thought I'd make this post for people to get to know him a bit more :good


----------



## dkos

Also, update on a couple of results today:

*Hisashi Amagasa *(21-4-2, 15KOs) successfully defended his Japanese featherweight title for the second time, winning a unanimous decision over JBC #8 *Takuya Watanabe *(15-4-1, 4KOs). This was the 26-year old Amagasa's sixth consecutive victory since losing on points to former 'world' champion Ryol Li Lee back in 2010. The scores from the judges were as followed: 99-90, 97-92 and 96-94.

On the undercard, popular former national champ *Rikiya Fukuhara* (26-6-1, 19KOs) defeated journeyman *Tsuyoshi Tojo* (10-12-3, 2KOs) via a wide unanimous decision over 8 rounds. The 33-year old Fukuhara, now campaigning at featherweight and ranked #10 by the JBC, could be looking at a title shot in the near future against the aforementioned Amagasa. All the judges had it wide for Fukuhara, with cards of 80-72, 79-73 and 78-74.


----------



## O59

How good is Amagasa? :think


----------



## dkos

orriray59 said:


> How good is Amagasa? :think


He's alright, but nothing special really (although I'm only basing this from his fight against Toru Suzuki).

He is wild and uncoordinated at times, but his size (built like Caballero), strength and work rate make up for it.


----------



## O59

dkos said:


> He's alright, but nothing special really (although I'm only basing this from his fight against Toru Suzuki).
> 
> He is wild and uncoordinated at times, but his size (built like Caballero), strength and work rate make up for it.


Who, in your opinion is the best Asian fighter today?


----------



## dkos

orriray59 said:


> Who, in your opinion is the best Asian fighter today?


Erm, I think that would have to be Pacquiao


----------



## O59

dkos said:


> Erm, I think that would have to be Pacquiao


atsch
Fuck me, I forgot about Pacquiao.


----------



## dkos

orriray59 said:


> atsch
> Fuck me, I forgot about Pacquiao.




It's an interesting question if you remove Pacquiao and Donaire from the discussion.

I'd say take your pick from Chris John and Toshiaki Nishioka. I'd go with John, just.


----------



## O59

dkos said:


> It's an interesting question if you remove Pacquiao and Donaire from the discussion.
> 
> I'd say take your pick from Chris John and Toshiaki Nishioka. I'd go with John, just.


Nishioka has impressed a lot, as has John, and I agree that John is the better man.


----------



## Vic

One of the best threads of CHB !!!


----------



## O59

I'm really getting into Asian boxing, especially the history of them all. There's just something about it that I love.


----------



## O59

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> When Kompayak PorPramook will fight again ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fight is pure gold.


That's a brawl if ever I saw one!


----------



## dkos

Vic-JofreBrasil said:


> One of the best threads of CHB !!!


Thanks :good

Some results to report on:

Former three-time 'world' title challenger *Hiroyuki Hisataka *(21-9-1, 10KOs) continued on the comeback trail, becoming the first man to stop the battle-tested *Tetsuya Hisada* (19-7, 9KOs). In the scheduled ten-rounder at super flyweight, the 27-year old Hisataka stopped Hisada - also 27 - in the fourth round. This was Hisataka's second bout since dropping a decision to Hugo Fidel Cazares back in December 2010.



dkos said:


> The success story of *Amnat Ruenroeng* has continued, with him recording his second win as a professional in as many months in Bangkok, Thailand. A former drug addict and criminal that was sentenced to 15 years in prison for robbery, Ruenroeng took advantage of the Thailand prison's amateur boxing system. From there, he won the Thai national title at light flyweight and his freedom in 2007, went on to claim a Bronze medal at the World Amateur Championships and represent his country at the 2008 Beijing Olympics.
> 
> The 32-year old Ruenroeng (2-0, 1KO), an inspiration for all those boxing behind bars, recorded a six round points decision over tough Indonesian Jemmy Gobel (16-19-5, 12KOs).


*Ruenroeng *(3-0, 1KO) returned to action yesterday, winning on points against 27-year old Filipino journeyman *Lowie Bantigue* (21-20-7, 12KOs) over six rounds. This was Ruenroeng's third fight in as many months.

The main event of that card in Thailand seen IBF Pan Pacific light welterweight champion *Patomsuk Pathompothong* (19-1-1, 12KOs) defeat *Jeffrey Arienza *(8-1-1, 4KOs) in the seventh of a scheduled twelve round non-title bout. Arienza, 21, retired in his corner to hand the 28-year old Pathompothong his fifth win this year.

---

Interesting Japanese title fight today/tomorrow at super flyweight, with Atsushi Kakutani (11-2-1, 5KOs) challenging Teiru Kinoshita (14-0-1, 3KOs). I think I'm going to go with Kakutani to cause the upset in that one.


----------



## dkos

In a battle for the Japanese super flyweight title, Korean-born *Teiru Kinoshita* (15-0-1, 3KOs) successfully defended his belt for the first time, winning a split decision against JBC #2 *Atsushi Kakutani* (11-3-1, 5KOs). Two judges had the bout 97-94 for the 26-year old Kinoshita, whilst the other scorecard had the former flyweight rookie of the year Kakutani, 27, winning 96-94.


----------



## dkos

Opening post has been updated :good


----------



## dkos

*Ryosuke Iwasa*










_Age:_ 22
_Record:_ 12-1 (9KOs) 
_Weight:_ Bantamweight
_JBC rank: _Champion
_OPBF rank:_ #1
_Achievements:_ Japanese bantamweight champion, national amateur champion

*Fight #4: Iwasa vs. Worawut Muangsima*





*Fight #7: Iwasa vs. Yuki Sato*





*Fight #8: Iwasa vs. Kinshiro Usui*





*Fight #9: Iwasa vs. Shinsuke Yamanaka (2011 FOTY candidate)*





*Fight #10: Iwasa vs Rasmanudin*





*Fight #11: Iwasa vs. Zerofit Jerope Zuiyama*





*Fight #12: Iwasa vs. Yuki Murai *





*Fight #13: Iwasa vs Kentaro Masuda*


----------



## dkos

http://philboxing.com/news/story-73307.html

*DEMECILLO KO'S CERNA, AGUELO STOPS NARDO IN COMPOSTELA*










*COMPOSTELA, CEBU - Philippine superflyweight champion Marco Demecillo Singwangcha overpowered Jeffrey Cerna in an action packed non-title bout held Sunday at the municipality gym of Compostela. *

Demecillo (17-0-1, 13KOs) and Cerna (15-6, 5KOs) engaged in intense close quarter hand to hand combat; throwing punishing head and body shots which had the near sell-out crowd on their feet. Cerna kept the pressure early in the fight and Demecillo showed his excellent ability to fight off the ropes.

In the sixth round, a hard left hook to the ribcage sent Cerna down. He got up but was decked by a right straight as the bell sounded. In the seventh round, a powerful uppercut to the body sent Cerna down for good. Referee Teddy Alivio reached the count of ten at the 1:12 mark.

Cerna's corner claimed it was a low blow but a review of the video monitor at ringside showed the punch landed at the beltline and was ruled a legal blow. Demecillo, who fights out of the RWS Gym of Cebu, remains unbeaten and was given additional cash incentives by his sponsor, Thai promoter Naris Singwangcha.

In the supporting main event, *Adonis "TI Yamagata" Aguelo *(18-7-1, 11KOs) of the TI Cebu Flores Gym relied on his steady body attack to turn back *Jerry Nardo *(14-2, 7KOs) of Bacolod City. Aguelo had a slow start but increased his punch output to the abdomen in the 5th prompting Nardo to signal that he will not continue to fight going into the sixth round.

*Eman Labanza* (8-12, 1KO) scored a rare win for the Phil-Aust gym of Mandaue City when he stopped *Jason Redondo Singwangcha* (5-1-1, 4KOs) of the RWS Gym in the 9th round for the PBF superfeatherweight title.

Both boxers started swinging non-stop and ignored pleas from their cornermen for science and defence. As the rounds progressed, both boxers were getting tired but Labanza looked spent in the 8th as he could not even hold up in gloves properly.

In the ninth round, Labanza summoned enough strength for one more salvo and an exhausted Redondo turned his back prompting referee Ben Necessario to stop the fight at 2:09. Redondo was assisted by medical personnel at ring side but was able to recover after a few minutes...


----------



## Michael

Any news on Hasegawa? He hasn't fought since April and it would be great to see him back in the featherweight mix.


----------



## O59

dkos said:


> *Ryosuke Iwasa*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Age:_ 22
> _Record:_ 12-1 (9KOs)
> _Weight:_ Bantamweight
> _JBC rank: _Champion
> _OPBF rank:_ #1
> _Achievements:_ Japanese bantamweight champion, national amateur champion
> 
> *Fight #4: Iwasa vs. Worawut Muangsima*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fight #7: Iwasa vs. Yuki Sato*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fight #8: Iwasa vs. Kinshiro Usui*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fight #9: Iwasa vs. Shinsuke Yamanaka (2011 FOTY candidate)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fight #10: Iwasa vs Rasmanudin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fight #11: Iwasa vs. Zerofit Jerope Zuiyama*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fight #12: Iwasa vs. Yuki Murai *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fight #13: Iwasa vs Kentaro Masuda*


:good Nice. Iwasa has a very odd style about him.


----------



## dkos

Sportofkings said:


> Any news on Hasegawa? He hasn't fought since April and it would be great to see him back in the featherweight mix.


I haven't heard anything mate. I'm sure he'll be out by the end of the year though (barring any injuries).



orriray59 said:


> :good Nice. Iwasa has a very odd style about him.


Joe Koizumi described him as a 'Hamed-stylist', but I'd definitely say he has a more refined approach to his boxing than Naz :yep

He has been my favourite Japanese prospect - in terms of reaching world level - for a long time now. I expect him to at least win a 'world' title; I mean, I'd favour him in a rematch with Yamanaka.


----------



## O59

dkos said:


> I haven't heard anything mate. I'm sure he'll be out by the end of the year though (barring any injuries).
> 
> Joe Koizumi described him as a 'Hamed-stylist', but I'd definitely say he has a more refined approach to his boxing than Naz :yep
> 
> He has been my favourite Japanese prospect - in terms of reaching world level - for a long time now. I expect him to at least win a 'world' title; I mean, I'd favour him in a rematch with Yamanaka.


I can see the room for a Hamed comparison, but at the same time he's not nearly as wild or incredibly unorthodox as him.
I'd like to see a rematch against Yamanaka, actually.


----------



## dkos

*Kato flattens Koike, Miura next up*










In front of 1,600 people at the revered Korakuen Hall, *Yoshitaka Kato* (22-4-1, 6KOs) successfully defended his Japanese lightweight title for the second time as expected, defeating JBC #10 *Kota Koike* (16-6, 5KOs). What wasn't expected, however, was for the light hitting 27-year old champion to stop Koike, 29, midway through the very first round. This was Kato's first stoppage win in three and a half years.

In his next fight, Kato will take on the hard-hitting former 'world' title challenger *Takashi Miura* (23-2-2, 17KOs). In 2011, the 28-year old Miura, a former Japanese champion at super featherweight, almost caused a shock when he came close to stopping national hero Takashi Uchiyama in their thrilling contest for the latter's WBA throne. In the end, Uchiyama prevailed when eye damage ruled Miura out at the end of the eighth round.

Kato-Miura is scheduled for November 9.


----------



## igor_otsky

dkos said:


> http://philboxing.com/news/story-73307.html
> 
> *DEMECILLO KO'S CERNA, AGUELO STOPS NARDO IN COMPOSTELA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COMPOSTELA, CEBU - Philippine superflyweight champion Marco Demecillo Singwangcha overpowered Jeffrey Cerna in an action packed non-title bout held Sunday at the municipality gym of Compostela. *
> 
> Demecillo (17-0-1, 13KOs) and Cerna (15-6, 5KOs) engaged in intense close quarter hand to hand combat; throwing punishing head and body shots which had the near sell-out crowd on their feet. Cerna kept the pressure early in the fight and Demecillo showed his excellent ability to fight off the ropes.
> 
> In the sixth round, a hard left hook to the ribcage sent Cerna down. He got up but was decked by a right straight as the bell sounded. In the seventh round, a powerful uppercut to the body sent Cerna down for good. Referee Teddy Alivio reached the count of ten at the 1:12 mark.
> 
> Cerna's corner claimed it was a low blow but a review of the video monitor at ringside showed the punch landed at the beltline and was ruled a legal blow. Demecillo, who fights out of the RWS Gym of Cebu, remains unbeaten and was given additional cash incentives by his sponsor, Thai promoter Naris Singwangcha.
> 
> In the supporting main event, *Adonis "TI Yamagata" Aguelo *(18-7-1, 11KOs) of the TI Cebu Flores Gym relied on his steady body attack to turn back *Jerry Nardo *(14-2, 7KOs) of Bacolod City. Aguelo had a slow start but increased his punch output to the abdomen in the 5th prompting Nardo to signal that he will not continue to fight going into the sixth round.
> 
> *Eman Labanza* (8-12, 1KO) scored a rare win for the Phil-Aust gym of Mandaue City when he stopped *Jason Redondo Singwangcha* (5-1-1, 4KOs) of the RWS Gym in the 9th round for the PBF superfeatherweight title.
> 
> Both boxers started swinging non-stop and ignored pleas from their cornermen for science and defence. As the rounds progressed, both boxers were getting tired but Labanza looked spent in the 8th as he could not even hold up in gloves properly.
> 
> In the ninth round, Labanza summoned enough strength for one more salvo and an exhausted Redondo turned his back prompting referee Ben Necessario to stop the fight at 2:09. Redondo was assisted by medical personnel at ring side but was able to recover after a few minutes...


Why is there a singwatcha name after demecillo? is he an adopted son? lol

do you have news fot the viloria fight?


----------



## dkos

igor_otsky said:


> Why is there a singwatcha name after demecillo? is he an adopted son? lol
> 
> do you have news fot the viloria fight?


He is sponsored by Naris Singwangcha, so he 'adopted' the name just like fighters in Thailand do :yep

Viloria is apparently going to fight 'Tyson' Marquez in a unification fight sometime around September/October.


----------



## dkos

Former light flyweight 'world' champion *Edgar Sosa* (45-7, 27KOs) will defend his newly acquired WBC silver flyweight title against former OPBF and Japanese title challenger, *Shigetaka Ikehara* (22-3-2, 18KOs) on July 28 in Guanajuato, Mexico.

In their last fights, Ikehara, 30, dropped a debatable decision against Takuya Kogawa for the Japanese flyweight crown, whilst the 32-year old Sosa edged out the underrated Wilbert Uicab to claim the WBC silver title.

In the supporting bout to the scheduled main event, the always exciting Dante Jardon will meet tough gatekeeper Miguel Roman in an intriguing all-Mexican clash.

---

This card will be live on WBC Boxing TV tomorrow, starting at 3am.

http://wbcboxing.tv/indexMex.html

Should be a good show :good


----------



## Roe

This is an excellent thread :good


----------



## dkos

*Bazooka Banal's world title fight set*

After a long wait and a back-and-forth negotiating struggle, World Boxing Organization Asia Pacific bantamweight champion *AJ "Bazooka" Banal* (28-1-1, 20KOs) will battle Thailand's *Pungluang Sor Singyu* (42-1, 27KOs) for the WBO 118-pound title relinquished by Mexican warrior Jorge Arce.

The fight will take place on Oct. 20 at the Mall of Asia Arena and will be telecast by the ABS-CBN in its "Pinoy Pride" series over Channel 2. The title fight is a joint promotion of the network and ALA Promotions.

ALA Promotions president Michael Aldeguer sounded relieved when he told the Manila Standard that the fight had been sanctioned by WBO president Francisco "Paco" Valcarcel after he submitted the contracts signed by the big Thai promotional outfit, OneSongchai Promotions.

Aldeguer said that Banal, who is ranked No.1 by the WBO, was doing well and had matured a lot since his 10th-round knockout loss to Panama's Rafael Concepcion in a World Boxing Association super flyweight interim title fight at the Cebu Coliseum on July 26, 2008, when the Filipino southpaw was in control of the bout and was leading on the scorecards of all three judges.

"Banal had waited so long. Now this is it," Aldeguer said.

Since his loss to Concepcion, Banal has won 11 straight fights against a variety of tough foreign opponents. He won the WBO Asia Pacific bantamweight title with a fifth-round knockout of Japan's Hayato Kimura on July 17, 2010.

In his last fight in Dumaguete City on July 21, Banal scored a comfortable eight-round decision over Indonesian journeyman Ruben Manakane in a fight which served as a tune-up for the title shot.

Aldeguer said Banal didn't go for a knockout, since he needed more rounds in preparation for the title fight and that his trainers wanted "to check on some things they had been working on."

http://manilastandardtoday.com/www2/2012/07/26/bazooka-banals-world-title-fight-set/


----------



## dkos

*Wonjongkam continues on, wins second fight on the bounce*

Thai legend *Pongsaklek Wonjongkam* (85-4-2, 45KOs) returned to action yesterday, stopping South Korean debutant Ji-Hun Lee (0-1) in the fourth of a scheduled six rounds. This was the 34-year old Wonjongkam's second victory since his shocking loss to Sonny Boy Jaro back in March, which seen him forfeit his WBC flyweight title.

In the main event on this Petchyindee Boxing Promotion card, 18-year old *Petch Sor Chitpattana* (14-0, 11KOs) stopped Chinese boxer *Gou Wen Dong *(1-2) to capture the vacant WBC Youth World super flyweight title. The bout, which was scheduled for ten rounds, ended in the fourth.


----------



## dkos

I don't why I thought Sosa-Ikehara was on last night :huh:lol:

Anyway, it's happening tonight :good


----------



## dkos

*Japanese heavyweight title to be resurrected for the first time in over 55 years*

As it stands, Noburu Kataoka holds the distinction of being the only boxer in history to be recognised as national champion at heavyweight in Japan. Kataoka's final win over rival Yutaka Nakagoshi - their series of fights ended 3-1 in Kataoka's favour - earned him the vacant Japanese heavyweight title in 1957. Both Kataoka and Nakagoshi, who amassed pro records of 4-2 and 1-3 respectively, never fought again and, due to a lack of domestic competition at the weight class, the Japanese Boxing Commission decided to scrap the heavyweight division back in 1958.

However, the JBC have decided to resurrect the Japanese heavyweight title some 55 years later and will stage a tournament to crown a new champion. Although details are scant at the moment, the tournament is likely to involve five people and the participants will be announced soon - although, with only six active Japanese heavyweights currently listed on BoxRec, it won't be too hard to guess who'll be competing.

Assuming they will be taking part, popular former K-1 fighter Kyotaro Fujimoto (4-0, 3KOs) will start as the hot favourite, while unbeaten Rio 'The Rock' Hidaka (7-0, 6KOs) could prove to be his toughest opposition.


----------



## dkos

*Uchiyama back in December, Vasquez the likely opponent*










After a deep laceration over his right eye ended proceedings abruptly in his contest with Michael Farenas a little less than two weeks ago, it might have been expected that WBA super featherweight champion *Takashi Uchiyama* would be out of the ring for an extended period of time yet again.

The good news, however, is that the facial injury seems to be healing well. In fact, the plan is for the 32-year old Uchiyama (18-0-1, 15KOs) to get another run out before the year is out, with a December date being probable.

Although there have been talks of a unification clash with fellow countryman and WBC belt holder Takahiro Ao, it seems likely that Uchiyama will face his mandatory, the unbeaten danger man *Bryan Vasquez* (29-0, 15KOs). The 24-year old Costa Rican recently defended his interim portion of the WBA belt, stopping hardman Jorge Lacierva inside nine rounds.


----------



## dkos

*Sosa retains WBC silver 112lb belt*










_By Gabriel F. Cordero
Photos: Pepe Rodriguez & Alma Montiel_

Former world champion *Edgar Sosa *(46-7, 27 KOs) scored a ninth round TKO over *Shigetaka Ikehara* (22-3-2, 18 KOs) to retain his WBC silver flyweight belt on Saturday night at the Centro de Espectáculos de la Feria in León, Guanajuato, Mexico. After a one-sided beating for eight rounds, Ikehara's corner didn't let him come out for round nine.

In the co-feature, veteran super featherweight Miguel "Mickey" Roman (38-10, 28 KOs) beat world rated Dante "Crazy" Jardon (20-3, 18 KOs) by ten round split decision in an exciting fight.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/sosa-retains-wbc-silver-112lb-belt-126069


----------



## dkos

Here is the August fight schedule:

---

*Friday 3rd August; USA *
Mercito Gesta (25-0-1, 13KOs) vs Ty Barnett (20-2-1, 13KOs)
_~ Light welterweight - 10x3 ~_
☆☆

*Saturday 4th August; Japan*
Akifumi Shimoda (25-3-1, 11KOs) vs Richard Betos (19-5-1, 7KOs)
_~ Super bantamweight - 10x3 ~_
☆☆
---
Hayato Hokazono (15-2-1, 8KOs) vs Hiroyuki Ukawa (10-8-1, 8KOs)
_~ Light welterweight - 8x3 ~_
☆
---
Kenichi Ogawa (8-0, 6KOs) vs Yuki Miyoshi (9-2-2, 7KOs)
_~ Super featherweight - 8x3 ~_
☆☆

*Saturday 4th August; Mexico*
John Riel Casimero (16-2, 10KOs) vs Pedro Guevara (18-0-1, 13KOs)
_~ IBF light flyweight title - 12x3 ~_
☆☆☆☆

*Monday 6th August; Japan*
Hidenori Otake (17-1-3, 9KOs) vs Takafumi Nakajima (20-5-1, 8KOs)
_~ Vacant Japanese super bantamweight title - 10x3 ~_
☆☆☆

*Saturday 11th August; Philippines*
Vincent Palicte (14-3-1, 7KOs) vs Fredirex Rodriguez (8-2-1, 6KOs)
_~ Interim WBO Asia Pacific bantamweight title - 12x3 ~_
☆☆
---
Jerwin Ancajas (13-1-1, 5KOs) vs John Mark Bautista (10-6-1, 4KOs)
_~ Super flyweight - 10x3 ~_
☆

*Saturday 11th August; Mexico*
Denver Cuello (31-4-6, 21KOs) vs Jose Alfredo Zuniga (9-3-1, 4KOs)
_~ WBC Silver minimumweight title - 12x3 ~_
☆☆

*Monday 13th August; Japan*
Ryo Akaho (18-0-2, 11KOs) vs Yohei Tobe (4-0, 2KOs)
_~ OPBF super flyweight title - 12x3 ~_
☆☆☆☆
---
Nihito Arakawa (22-1-1, 14KOs) vs Takehiro Shimada (27-5-1, 17KOs)
_~ OPBF lightweight title - 12x3 ~_
☆☆☆

*Saturday 18th August; Philippines *
Jason Pagara (28-2, 17KOs) vs Rosbel Montoya (16-3-1, 13KOs)
_~ Vacant WBO International light welterweight title -12x3 ~_
☆☆☆
---
Genesis Servania (18-0, 6KOs) vs Jorge Pazos (20-3, 13KOs)
_~ Vacant WBO Asia Pacific super bantamweight title - 12x3 ~_
☆

*Sunday 19th August; Japan* 
Daiki Kameda (24-3, 16KOs) vs Mike Tawatchai (25-0-1, 17KOs)
_~ Super bantamweight - 10x3 ~_
☆☆
---
Tomoki Kameda (23-0, 15KOs) vs TBA 
_~ Bantamweight - 10x3 ~_

*Friday 24th August; Australia *
Brett William Smith (13-1-1, 7KOs) vs Chaiyong Sithsaithong (28-8-3, 21KOs)
_~ Vacant IBF Australasian lightweight title - 12x3 ~_
☆

*Saturday 25th August; Philippines *
Benezer Alolod (10-4-3, 1KO) vs Donny Mabao (20-20-1, 4KOs)
_~ Vacant WBC Asian Boxing Council light flyweight title - 12x3 ~_
☆☆​
---

For what is typically a quiet month for boxing, we've got some good fights to look forward to :thumbsup


----------



## dkos

*Ryuji Hara*










_Age:_ 22
_Record: _12-0 (10KOs) 
_Weight:_ Minimumweight
_JBC rank:_ #1
_Achievements:_ National amateur High School Champion, All-Japan rookie champion, East Japan rookie champion.

*Fight #1: Hara vs Wittaya Sithsaithong*





*Fight #5: Hara vs Shuhei Ito (HL)*





*Fight #8: Hara vs Hiroshi Ishii (HL)*





*Fight #9: Hara vs Athiwatlek Chaiyonggym*





*Fight #10: Hara vs Louis Loemoli (extended HL):*





*Fight #11: Hara vs Yokthong Pornchaijit*





*Fight #12: Hara vs Kaokarat Kaolernlekgym (round 6 only)*


----------



## dkos

*Kyotaro-Welliver Official*

Popular former K-1 fighter *Kyotaro Fujimoto* (4-0, 3KOs) is on the fast-track in boxing, with the heavyweight scheduled to face the world ranked *Chauncy Welliver *(53-6-5, 20KOs) on September 19 at the Korakuen Hall.

After a successful kickboxing career, the 25-year old Kyotaro switched to boxing in 2011 and has since racked up four wins over moderate opposition. His fight with Welliver, however, represents a sizeable step up in class.

Although he suffered an upset loss to Sherman Williams in his last contest, Welliver, 29, retains a lofty #16 rating with the WBC.


----------



## dkos

My front page article on today's fights in Japan:

http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?319-Shimoda-victorious-Ogawa-upset-by-Miyoshi

Ogawa is one of my favourite prospects :cry


----------



## dkos

*Otake wins vacant Japanese super bantamweight title*

31-year old *Hidenori Otake* (18-1-3, 9KOs) narrowly outpointed *Takafumi Nakajima* (20-6-1, 8KOs) by a unanimous decision to claim the vacant Japanese super bantamweight title. The scores for the fight were as followed: 97-93, 97-93, and 96-95.


----------



## dkos

Very few details right now, but it seems Jorge Lianres and Yoshihiro Kamegai (famous for knocking a ref out) will both be fighting in Chicago on October 6th. 

Glad to see Teiken are still trying to break into the US boxing scene :good


----------



## Chatty

i wonder if Shimizu and Murata turn over after the Olympics, there both 16 so the time is right and both can probably progressed quite quickly.


----------



## Bajingo

Seen Kamegai a couple of times, looks to be a fun prospect even if he won't go that far. Makes sense for him to fight better competition in the US being a big guy relatively speaking in Japan.. Linares, well I hope he can come back but a fragile chin and seeming to cut easily now will be hard to overcome.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> Another prospect for you to watch out for is Naoya Inoue, who is having his professional debut in September.
> 
> The 19-year old - who had an amateur record of 75-6 - is aiming to usurp the recently set record by Kazuto Ioka of being the Japanese fighter to win a 'world' title in the least amount of fights.
> 
> He is going to be fighting at super fly or bantam; I'm not sure which yet :good


His debut is set for October 2nd at the Korakuen Hall.

The opponent is planned to be OPBF #7 Crison Omayao (12-4-1, 4KOs), a 19-year old who is currently the Philippines GAB minimumweight champion.

Not sure what the weight will be or the scheduled distance of the bout :good


----------



## dkos

chatty said:


> i wonder if Shimizu and Murata turn over after the Olympics, there both 16 so the time is right and both can probably progressed quite quickly.


I don't really rate Shimizu based on what I've seen at the Olympics, but Murata looks like he could be a force in the pro's.



Bajingo said:


> Seen Kamegai a couple of times, looks to be a fun prospect even if he won't go that far. Makes sense for him to fight better competition in the US being a big guy relatively speaking in Japan.. Linares, well I hope he can come back but a fragile chin and seeming to cut easily now will be hard to overcome.


Agreed :good


----------



## Chatty

I agree @dkos although he might improve over longer rounds considering he seems to do his best work in round three consistently.

that should be 26 btw, I don't think either are passing for teenagers. Murata has a very pro style and should find the transition easier than some.


----------



## dkos

Tomoki Kameda's opponent for the 19th August has been announced. He will be facing OPBF #2 Monico Laurente (22-7, 5KOs) in a 10-round, non-title fight.


----------



## dkos

Some of you might remember me talking about KO artist Masao Nakamura a couple of years back. Well, after losing his OPBF title last year, Nakamura (14-1, 14KOs) has returned with a couple of low-key bouts.

Last week he took on Budi Risky (7-2, 4KOs), and here is the footage:


----------



## Wallet

A bit of a delayed reaction to that shot. :blood


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> A bit of a delayed reaction to that shot. :blood


Looked like he might have broke his nose? :think

I was definitely expecting a more explosive finish after reading the result, though :yep


----------



## dkos

*Murata to turn pro, bidding starts at a reported ¥100m*










As expected, there's a lot of interest in securing Olympic middleweight gold medallist Ryota Murata's signature to a professional contract. Well, the eventual winner is more than likely going to have to stump up more than ¥100m (£816,000~) to sign Murata, according to recent reports.

Although the amateur system isn't as well regarded in Asia, Murata is a rarity. Not only does he have Olympic gold (just the 2nd boxing gold in Japan's history) and a fan-friendly style, but he is also a high-level operator in a marquee division. A division that is usually devoid of any real talent in Asia.


----------



## Bajingo

Could he be a big enough incentive to lure Koji Sato out of retirement? :think


----------



## Michael

Bajingo said:


> Could he be a big enough incentive to lure Koji Sato out of retirement? :think


That would be an epic debut fight :yep


----------



## dkos

*Arakawa, Akaho Keep OPBF belts*

_By Joe Koizumi_

WBC#1/WBA#10 OPBF lightweight champ Nihito Arakawa (23-1-1, 15 KOs), 134.5, barely kept his regional belt as he impressively scored a come-from-behind TKO victory over formerly two-time world challenger Takehiro Shimada (27-6-1, 17 KOs), 134.5, at 2:59 of the eighth round on Monday in Tokyo, Japan. Also, WBC#5/WBA#6 Ryo Akaho (19-0-2, 12 KOs), 114.75, impressively retained his OPBF super-fly belt by halting unbeaten ex-amateur prospect Yohei Tobe (4-1, 2 KOs), 115, at 2:58 of the eighth session.

It was an OPBF title doubleheader by the compatriots before a sellout crowd at the Korakuen Hall. The veteran campaigner Shimada couldn't celebrate his forty-first birthday although he was leading on points after the fourth-39-37 twice and 38-38. Bewildered and frustrated by Shimada's tricky and persistent infighting, Arakawa, 30, finally turned loose with a flurry of punches that badly decked the fading challenger in the closing seconds of the seventh. Having failed to win the world belts from Edwin Valero here and Paulus Moses in Namibia, Shimada, in round eight, recovered and again kept boring in to disturb the champ's outboxing strategy. Apparently Shimada seemed thorough due to his too hot pace, while Arakawa kept his composure and exploded a southpaw left to drop the older challenger by eleven years again. The referee Fukuchi wisely declared a halt to save the aging veteran from further punishment.

In another OPBF title bout, the champ Akaho fully displayed his free-swinging style to annoy the less experienced upright stylist. Tobe's too early crack at the OPBF belt had been castigated by some people, but Tobe was such a fine prospect as to have defeated Korean national champ Jinki Jung (KO1) in his pro debut, ex-world champ Wandee Singwancha (KO2) in his second, former world challenger Yohei Kono (W8) and ex-WBC international titlist Ryan Bito (W8). He was only 4-0. The skeptics might have been right as Tobe was overwhelmed by Akaho's rough-and-tumble attack, hit the deck and was duly stopped in the fatal eighth. Should a foreign fight scribe watch Akaho fight here, he would be disappointed at his least finesse, terribly unorthodox style and poor balance. But Akaho was fast and hard-hitting enough to demolish the highly expected prospect.

In retrospect, Shimada's crack at the OPBF throne was ten years too late, while Tobe's shot at least five fights too early.


----------



## dkos

*OPBF 112lb champ Fuentes faces Lee*

_By Joe Koizumi_

Japan-based Korean, OPBF mandatory challenger Myung-Ho Lee (15-1, 5 KOs) will have an ambitious crack at the OPBF flyweight champ Rocky Fuentes (33-6-2, 20 KOs) in Cebu, Philippines on September 22. It was disclosed by ALA Promotions, presided by Antonio L. Aldeguer who has cultivated so many outstanding Filipino boxers such as Ala Villamor, Gerry Penalosa, Malcolm Tunacao, Donnie Nietes, etc. WBA#2 Fuentes was rumored to be eligible to participate in an elimination bout for the vacant throne provided that current titlist Hernan Marquez should renounce his belt, but nothing is certain at this moment. Fuentes, nicknamed Road Warrior, will be making his fifth defense of the regional belt since he dethroned Japan's Masafumi Okubo via majority decision in 2010. Lee, an upright speedster, has been unbeaten since his sole defeat by Filipino Alfred Nagal on a second round knockout in 2006. It is good that Japanese or Japan-based boxers go and fight abroad to test their fists.

http://www.ring-japan.com/ori12/ori120814.htm


----------



## dkos

*Exclusive Interview: Cuello extends his patience anew for blockbuster China bout*

http://www.examiner.com/article/exc...-his-patience-anew-for-blockbuster-china-bout

_By Dennis Guillermo_

It was announced last week by boxing promoter/manager Aljoe Jaro that he is adhering the WBC's request to push back WBC Silver minimumweight champion Denver 'The Excitement' Cuello's title fight for December, to make room for a historic title fight in China, with Cuello facing the winner.

On Oct. 27th, China's first major title holder, Xiong Zhao Zong, who currently holds the WBC Silver light flyweight belt will be fighting Javier Martinez of Mexico for the WBC minimumweight belt that Cuello has long coveted.

"Don Jose Sulaiman is on his last year as WBC President and the organization is celebrating its 50th year in existence," Jaro was quoted in a press release. "The WBC has been working hard to bring itself to China which is a great potential for the professional boxing market. Don Jose personally requested Denver through Me to wait for another three months and make way for the first historic world championship fight," he added.

I reached out to Cuello, arguably the best 105 lb. fighter in the planet, to get his thoughts on the matter. Cuello has hurdled all obstacles the WBC had thrown before him, even agreeing to a title eliminator against Mexican Ganigan Lopez in Mexico last May for a shot at the title, which was then held by Japan's Kazuto Ioka. Unfortunately, Ioka chose relinquish the title and move up to jr. flyweight, instead of defending it against Cuello. According to WBC's own rules, Cuello was supposed to be elevated as the regular champ, but instead, the WBC requested the 25-year-old fighter from Iloilo to wait 3 more months.

"It's ok that I have to wait three months. It's not that long," Cuello told this scribe. "To be honest with you, they gave me 'step-aside' monetary compensation for my wait, and I also get a chance to fight in September, which means we'll be making our money," he added.

Jaro assured his ward that everything is set in stone, and that a fair agreement has been inked. "Kuya (Big bro) said that he won't allow us to be treated unfairly. We have a written agreement with the boxers that will be fighting, together with the WBC, that he will have to fight me, so that fight is secure," Cuello explained to me.

For now, Cuello continues his training in preparation for a defense of his Silver belt in Las Vegas on Sept. 15th, and even found time to help with rescue efforts, and distribute relief goods to flood victims last week in Barangay Tayuman, Binangonan, Rizal.

Cuello wanted to send a message to his fans in closing:

"To all my fans, I'm sorry if we have to wait 3 more months to finally get the world championship we deserve. Don't worry, I will surely fight the winner between Xiong Zhao Zong and Javier Martinez, and beat him through my will and determination. WBC and Don Jose have helped me out in my career that's why I can't say "no" to his request. They offered me a fair deal, and I will be ringside in China to watch and observe my next opponent. Thank you and I hope you will continue to support me."


----------



## dkos

*Yamanaka, Igarashi to defend in Sendai*










_By Joe Koizumi_

WBC bantam champ, unbeaten Japanese southpaw Shinsuke Yamanaka (16-0-2, 11 KOs) will risk his belt against ex-champ Tomas Rojas (39-13-1-1NC, 26 KOs) in Sendai, Japan, on November 7. Also, newly crowned WBC flyweight ruler Toshiyuki Igarashi (16-1-1, 10 KOs) will make his initial defense against unbeaten Argentine Nestor Narvaes (19-0-2-1NC) on the same bill. Sendai is a city of northern Japan that suffered very disastrous earthquake and tsunami in March of the previous year, and this doubleheader will surely encourage the great many victims there. Yamanaka acquired the vacant WBC 118-pound belt by halting Christian Esquivel in eleven furious rounds last November, and successfully kept his throne by unanimously decisioning formidable hard-puncher Vic Darchinyan this April. Igarashi lately captured the WBC 112-pound throne by eking out a hard-fought split nod over defending champ Sonny Boy Jaro this July. Both Yamanaka and Igarashi promise to show their best performance. The twinbill will be presented by Teiken Promotions and shown nationwide live by WOWOW TV.

http://www.ring-japan.com/ori12/ori120824-2.htm


----------



## dkos

*WBC 130lb champ Ao faces Diaz*

_By Joe Koizumi_

WBC super-feather champ, Japanese southpaw Takahiro Ao (23-2-1, 10 KOs) will put his belt on the line against veteran Mexican Gamaliel Diaz (36-9-2, 17 KOs) in Tokyo, Japan, on October 27. It was announced by Akihiko Honda's Teiken Promotions. Ao will make his fourth defense since he dethroned Vitali Tajbelt of Germany via unanimous verdict in 2010. Diaz previously failed to win world belts from Jorge Linares in 2007 and from Humberto Soto in 2008, but he once decked an upset important victory over Robert Guerrero to win the NABF feather title to his credit in 2005. The Mexican, now holding the CABOFE 130-pound belt, has scored thirteen wins in a row. Will the third time pay for all? Ao, fresh from his last defense against official challenger Terdsak Kokietgym this April, says, "I hope to convincingly win over Diaz to pave the way to realize an anticipated unification bout with WBA champ Takashi Uchiyama in the near future."

On the same bill, up-and-coming Japanese bantam champ Ryosuke Iwasa (12-1, 9 KOs) will take on ex-world challenger David De La Mora (24-2, 17 KOs), Mexico, over ten. WBA#10 lightwegiht Takashi Miura (23-2-2, 17 KOs) will cope with ex-OPBF ruler and compatriot Ryuji Migaki (17-3, 13 KOs) over ten.

The show will take place at Tokyo International Forum in the daytime.

http://www.ring-japan.com/ori12/ori120824.htm


----------



## Michael

Cant say im too excited about those fights, fairly ordinary opponents truth be told.


----------



## dkos

I like the Yamanaka-Rojas match-up, but you're right that none of them fights really stand out. 

I'm more excited for the Iwasa-Mora fight :yep


----------



## Michael

The La Mora-Iwasa should be a very good fight all right, the styles should gel nicely. Iwasa had that war against Yamanka last year didnt he? Was an ape fight.


----------



## dkos

Sportofkings said:


> The La Mora-Iwasa should be a very good fight all right, the styles should gel nicely. Iwasa had that war against Yamanka last year didnt he? Was an ape fight.


Yep, was my favourite fight last year :good

Hopefully when Iwasa does a job on Mora, Yamanaka will give him a rematch :yep


----------



## dkos

*Gold Medalist Murata Calls It Quits*

_By Joe Koizumi_

Olympic gold medalist in the middleweight class, sensational Japanese Ryota Murata, 26, expressed that he would not box any more, much less turn professional-to concentrate on his second career as an instructor to cultivate future medalists like him. Murata became the first Olympic gold medalist in 48 years since Takao Sakurai in the Tokyo Games in 1964, as he narrowly defeated Brazilian Esquiva Falcao by a hairline 14-13 decision in London. Some promoters or managers have made attractive offers for Murata to enter the paid ranks. The hard-hitting six-footer, however, declined to accept any of those proposals but decided to call it quits and study more on sports science abroad. It is a very smart decision for Murata since it will be very hard to be successful in the professional 160-pound category. We hope his bright future as the leader in our Japanese amateur field.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/gold-medalist-murata-calls-it-quits-131964

:stonk:sad2


----------



## Michael

Fuck! Murata would have been a class prospect and exciting as hell. Disappointed big time now..


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> *Gold Medalist Murata Calls It Quits*
> 
> _By Joe Koizumi_
> 
> Olympic gold medalist in the middleweight class, sensational Japanese Ryota Murata, 26, expressed that he would not box any more, much less turn professional-to concentrate on his second career as an instructor to cultivate future medalists like him. Murata became the first Olympic gold medalist in 48 years since Takao Sakurai in the Tokyo Games in 1964, as he narrowly defeated Brazilian Esquiva Falcao by a hairline 14-13 decision in London. Some promoters or managers have made attractive offers for Murata to enter the paid ranks. The hard-hitting six-footer, however, declined to accept any of those proposals but decided to call it quits and study more on sports science abroad. It is a very smart decision for Murata since it will be very hard to be successful in the professional 160-pound category. We hope his bright future as the leader in our Japanese amateur field.
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/gold-medalist-murata-calls-it-quits-131964
> 
> :stonk:sad2


What!? That's a massive shame. I've got my fingers crossed that this is a ploy to coax out some bigger offers...can't see it though. :-(


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos in better news


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> @dkos in better news


Niiice!!!

Thanks for posting, will give it a watch soon :good


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Niiice!!!
> 
> Thanks for posting, will give it a watch soon :good


Be warned: the audio is all over the shop andit goes silent by the end :lol: But better than nothing.

I say get him a Solis or Baloyi next.


----------



## Flea Man

Clear to see that Murata decided against wading into Kouji Sato's waters.

Clever boy.


----------



## dkos

Kokietgym-Nashiro tomorrow :happy

This is going to be a great fight, so try and watch it if you can :good


----------



## Wallet

What time mate?


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> Kokietgym-Nashiro tomorrow :happy
> 
> This is going to be a great fight, so try and watch it if you can :good


Do you normally manage to get Japanese streams for these fights, Kos?


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> What time mate?


I'm still trying to find out. I am not even sure what channel it is on yet :conf



Wickio said:


> Do you normally manage to get Japanese streams for these fights, Kos?


Sometimes with Keyhole TV, although the viewing experience can vary (better than nothing, though!).

I usually just watch fights 'as live' if I can get a copy without knowing the result, or watch them afterwards on YouTube. I rarely see a fight from Japan live via a stream, sadly.


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> I'm still trying to find out. I am not even sure what channel it is on yet :conf
> 
> Sometimes with Keyhole TV, although the viewing experience can vary (better than nothing, though!).
> 
> I usually just watch fights 'as live' if I can get a copy without knowing the result, or watch them afterwards on YouTube. I rarely see a fight from Japan live via a stream, sadly.


I know a guy in Japan, I'll ask him quickly and see if I can find out!

I've used Keyhole TV a fair bit in the past but never thought to use it for boxing. Hopefully a copy will be available fairly quickly.


----------



## Indigo Pab

I have no idea when Kokietgym-Nashiro is on, but I've been really looking forward to it ever since it's been finalised. Nashiro seems like he'll keep coming up short against the absolute best in the division, but he always makes the fight more than entertaining, and I've really rated Kokietgym for quite a while. Cue him getting dominated and ultimately sparked now, but I think he'll take it on points in a tough one. His defense can be awful and no doubt they're going to engage a _lot_, hopefully it's YT'd ASAP.


----------



## dkos

Result of Kokietgym-Nashiro is below:



Spoiler



*Teppartith keeps WBA 115lb belt*

_By Joe Koizumi_

Fast-punching Thailander Tepparith Kokietgym (21-2, 13 KOs), 115, kept his WBA super-flyweight belt as he earned a majority decision (115-113, 115-114 and 114-114) over ex-champ Nobuo Nashiro (18-5-1, 12 KOs), 115, over twelve hard-fought rounds on Saturday in Osaka, Japan. (More to come)


----------



## dkos

Full report:

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/full-report-tepparith-nashiro-132535


----------



## Flea Man

I know he's not Asian but @dkos Joyi: wow!


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> I know he's not Asian but @dkos Joyi: wow!


I know, a real shocker.

I'm not going to lie and say I'd seen Rodriguez before, but his record, despite being patchy, suggested he was a dangerous opponent. Although not as dangerous as he ultimately was...


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man

Jomthong Chuwatana is scheduled appear on a card in China on October 27th against Ranel Suco (14-6-2, 6KOs) for some WBC bauble. Not a great opponent, but great to see him being quite active in boxing for the first time.

Oh, and in four fights, he'll have fought in four different countries :yep


----------



## dkos

@LP

Koki Kameda vs Hugo Ruiz, December 5th in Japan :good


----------



## dkos

Opponents for Linares and Kamegai have been announced for their fights on October 6th in America: 

Yoshihiro Kamegai (21-0, 18KOs) vs Antonio Pitalua (53-6-1, 47KOs)
Jorge Linares (31-3, 20KOs) vs Hector Velazquez (52-17-3, 35KOs)

Would be interesting if Pitalua landed one of his bombs on the defensively-flawed Kamegai :yep


----------



## Wallet

There are some fantastic names on Velazquez's record. 

Most of all Edwin Valero. :yep


----------



## Boxed Ears

Pongsaklek Wonjongkam.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> @LP
> 
> Koki Kameda vs Hugo Ruiz, December 5th in Japan :good


Excellent mate, might start to pester Buncey and boxnation to try pick this up :yep

i doubt they will though


----------



## dkos

This is a bit unexpected, but former WBA World super flyweight champion Tomonobu Shimizu (19-4-1, 9KOs) has decided to retire.


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> This is a bit unexpected, but former WBA World super flyweight champion Tomonobu Shimizu (19-4-1, 9KOs) has decided to retire.


What's the reason behind this, Kos?


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> What's the reason behind this, Kos?


Don't quote me on this, but I think he is going into politics.

Japanese fighters in general also don't tend to stay around too long after losing; for example, Hasegawa's decision to carry on after being stopped by Gonzalez was a surprise to boxing fans over there.


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> *Don't quote me on this*, but I think he is going into politics.
> 
> Japanese fighters in general also don't tend to stay around too long after losing; for example, Hasegawa's decision to carry on after being stopped by Gonzalez was a surprise to boxing fans over there.


Oops.

Quality thread, by the way, don't think I've posted in here before but I'm always reading :good


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Oops.
> 
> Quality thread, by the way, don't think I've posted in here before but I'm always reading :good


You are the 9th most prolific poster in this thread...

...With 3 posts.


----------



## Bryn

:stonk

I didn't realise I was such a fan of Asian boxing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

@dkos How do you think Kameda/Ruiz goes down? I'm glad Hugo has finally got his big chance, I see him taking out Koki late on, should be a war :ibutt


----------



## dkos

I haven't seen Ruiz yet, so I can't really comment on it. However, if he's as good as people say then I'd expect him to beat Koki, especially based on the latter's run at bantamweight.


----------



## dkos

Shuhei Tsuchiya (13-0, 12KOs) is fighting tomorrow in his first scheduled 10-rounder as chief support to the Kyotaro-Welliver contest. His opponent is the current PABA light welterweight champion, Stevie Ongen Ferdinandus (12-4, 7KOs).


----------



## dkos

Oh, and here's a pic from the Kyotaro-Welliver weigh-in:










:lol::-(


----------



## Wickio

dkos said:


> Oh, and here's a pic from the Kyotaro-Welliver weigh-in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol::-(


Is it possible that Welliver looks in better shape than he has in some of his fights? :lol:

Looking forward to Shuhei.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> @LP
> 
> Koki Kameda vs Hugo Ruiz, December 5th in Japan :good


not on boxrec anymore :huh


----------



## dkos

LP said:


> not on boxrec anymore :huh


I might be wrong, but I don't think it has been on BoxRec yet?


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> I might be wrong, but I don't think it has been on BoxRec yet?


really, i have Hugo Ruiz on my watch list and he did have a date penciled in, i thought it was this fight so never clicked on it but he hasn't now. Not sure then, fingers crossed hey :yep

You up for pestering Buncey to try get this fight, got to be worth a try


----------



## dkos

LP said:


> really, i have Hugo Ruiz on my watch list and he did have a date penciled in, i thought it was this fight so never clicked on it but he hasn't now. Not sure then, fingers crossed hey :yep
> 
> You up for pestering Buncey to try get this fight, got to be worth a try


I'd be up for trying to help, but the most difficult aspect of trying to get the fight would be the language barrier.

You'd also have to get into contact with someone representing Kameda Promotions, as they'll be staging the fight. Sadly Teiken aren't promoting it, because you'd probably have a better chance of being successful.


----------



## dkos

Yoshihiro Kamegai (21-0, 18KOs) has had a change of opponent for his fight in Chicago on October 6th. Instead of the big punching Antonio Pitalua, he will now be facing former world title challenger Cosme Rivera (35-14-3, 24KOs). The 36-year old Rivera holds a 1-0-1 record over the aforementioned Pitalua in 2011, so the form book suggests he could be a tougher opponent for Kamegai.


----------



## dkos

Results from today: 

Kyotaro Fujimoto UD Chauncy Welliver
(99-91, 98-93 and 98-94)

Shuhei Tsuchiya UD Stevie Ongen Ferdinandus	
(97-94, 98-94 and 98-94) 

---

What has happened to Tsuchiya? Two fights in a row he has went the distance :cry


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> Results from today:
> 
> Kyotaro Fujimoto UD Chauncy Welliver
> (99-91, 98-93 and 98-94)
> 
> Shuhei Tsuchiya UD Stevie Ongen Ferdinandus
> (97-94, 98-94 and 98-94)
> 
> ---
> 
> What has happened to Tsuchiya? Two fights in a row he has went the distance :cry


I thought he was some sort of murderous puncher, Kos? :think


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> I thought he was some sort of murderous puncher, Kos? :think


He is/was.

He broke his hand last year, so maybe he is being a bit tentative with it, or he just wants to get the rounds in? :conf

At least he's winning, I suppose :yep


----------



## dkos

Just a quick update on some of the big names on the Thai boxing scene:

*Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym* (48-2, 33KOs) reeled off his seventh win on the bounce since forfeiting his WBA super bantamweight title to Ryol Li Lee in 2010, scoring a unanimous decision over tough Filipino journeyman, Danilo Pena (26-13-2, 11KOs). The fight, which was over 12 rounds and for Poonsawat's PABA title (this being his fifth defence), went the way of the 31-year old Thailander by scores of 117-111, 115-113 and 115-113.

Former two-weight 'world' champion *Sirimongkol Singmanasak* (formerly Singwancha) recorded another win, pounding out a six round unanimous decision over debutant Cristian Picnic. 35-year old Sirimongkol (68-2, 40KOs) last fought for a version of the world title over nine years ago, whilst the combined record of his last eight opponents - according to BoxRec - has been 0-9.

Talented former WBC super flyweight champion *Suriyan Sor Rungvisai* (21-5-1, 7KOs) is scheduled to face Ricky Manufoe (16-15-2, 5KOs) for the vacant WBC Asian Boxing Council bantamweight title on October 2nd. This could suggest that the 23-year old is moving up a division for the immediate future.


----------



## dkos

Report for yesterday's fights:

*Fujimoto defeats WBC #15 Welliver*

_By Joe Koizumi_

Unbeaten Japanese heavyweight prospect Kyotaro Fujimoto (5-0, 3 KOs), 225.75, surprisingly defeated WBC#15 Chauncy Welliver (53-7-5 20 KOs), 250.25, US, by a unanimous decision (98-94, 98-93 and 99-91) over ten rounds on Wednesday in Tokyo, Japan. Kyotaro, 26, used to fight in K-1 martial arts bouts, using his thick legs, and entered the international style field just last year. Welliver, a taller southpaw than the six-foot Japanese, looked heavy around the waist, but dominated the opening session with solid lead rights. Fujimoto, however, began to aim at the loose breadbasket and utilized his faster footwork from the second round on. Since Kyotaro's combinations were quick but light, Welliver had him land pit-a-pat punches freely to land his big right shots, which often missed the Japanese target. Welliver once caught Kyotaro in round nine, when he connected with southpaw right uppercuts to the aggressor and almost buckled the Japanese' knees. Utilizing his hit-and-run strategy, Kyotaro was in command in the last session as he kept peppering the visibly fading prefight favorite and quickly moved away. Welliver might have taken him lightly, but Kyotaro fought much better than we had expected-in his first ten-rounder.

WBC#25 heavyweight Frenchman Johann Duhaupas (28-1, 17 KOs), 233.5, made good use of his advantageous 6'5" height and superior reach in finally halting game but bloodied Japanese Masataka Takehara (7-7-3, 3 KOs), 225.75, at 2:14 of the sixth round in a scheduled eight. Takehara displayed a furious opening attack to the taller Frenchman, who kept his composure, blocked his roundhouse shots and effectively retaliated with solid left-right combinations. Duhaupas opened gashes at both cheeks of the Japanese willing mixer, who withstood his sharp attack until the referee's well-timed intervention.

Unbeaten super-light prospect Shuhei Tsuchiya (14-0, 12 KOs), 140.25, Japan, had a tough time with whiplash southpaw jabs of PABA titlist Stevie Ongen Ferdinandus (12-5, 7 KOs), 140.75, but battered the fading Indonesian in later rounds, winning a unanimous verdict (97-94 and 98-94 twice) over ten non-title rounds.

Japanese #7 flyweight Yuki Nasu (23-6, 16 KOs), 115, embalmed Thailander Watchanapol Kietprapat (13-9, 5 KOs), 114.75, with a single right cross at 1:08 of the third round in a scheduled eight.

It was a deluxe show organized by Kenichi Hagimori, the manager of Kyotaro Fujimoto, who enjoyed a good night with his boy's upset victory.

---

I didn't think Kyotaro defeating Welliver was an upset, TBH :think


----------



## dkos

Results from the Philippines over the past couple of days:

Froilan Saludar (16-0-1, 11KOs) *UD* Jose Alfredo Tirado (27-12, 19KOs) 
_~ 118-110 | 119-109 | 120-108 ~_

Rocky Fuentes (34-6-2, 20KOs) *UD* Myung Ho Lee (15-2, 5KOs)
_~ 117-112 | 117-112 | 116-112 ~_

Milan Melindo (28-0, 11KOs) *MD* Jean Piero Perez (19-5-1, 14KOs)
_~ 115-113 | 114-114 | 116-112 ~_

Arthur Villanueva (20-0, 12KOs) *UD* Pramuansak Posuwan (45-5-1, 24KOs)
_~ 80-70 | 80-70 | 79-71 ~_​


----------



## dkos

On his blog, Shuhei Tsuchiya admits that the result of his fight with Stevie Ongen Ferdinandus could've went either way, and that if he was on enemy territory he would probably have dropped the decision.

I'm going to give this a watch later to see if he is truthful or just being modest:

[video=dailymotion;xtqdey]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xtqdey_2012-09-19-shuhei-tsuchiya-vs-stevie-ongen-ferdinandus_sport#from=embediframe[/video]

If you watch the fight, post your scorecards up :good


----------



## dkos

Some results (not 100% verified):

Ryuji Hara (13-0, 10KOs) *UD* Kenichi Horikawa (23-11-1, 4KOs)
~ 96-94 | 97-95 | 97-94 ~

Satoshi Hosono (23-2, 17KOs) *TKO7* Rikiya Fukuhara (26-7-1, 19KOs)
~ Scheduled 10x3 ~

Naoya Inoue (1-0, 1KO) *TKO4* Crison Omayao (12-5-1, 4KOs)
~ Scheduled 8x3 ~

---

Suriyan Sor Rungvisai (22-5-1, 8KOs) *KO4* Ricky Manufoe (17-16-2, 6KOs)
~ Vacant WBC Asian Boxing Council bantamweight title ~​
I'm only unsure about the rounds in which the Hosono and Inoue fights were stopped in - will update if I need to once it comes up on BoxRec.


----------



## dkos

More info on Inoue for you lot:

*Future champ Inoue makes pro debut*

_By Joe Koizumi_
_Photo: Boxing Beat_

How will you evaluate a hot young prospect's talent? Probably strange enough, in Japan, our boxing fraternity traditionally judges his vast talent with how quickly he reaches the world throne. There have been competitions of their quick reach to the top, as follows: Kazuto Ioka (seventh pro bout), Joichiro Tatsuyoshi (8), Nobuo Nashiro (8), Yoko Gushiken (9), and Hiroki Ioka (9). For your reference, the very quickest is Saensak Muangsurin of Thailand, ex-Muaythai superstar, who acquired the WBC super-light belt from Perico Fernandez in his just third professional bout in 1975.

Highly talented 19-year-old Naoya Inoue, 108.25, made a very impressive debut as he stunned the sellout crowd with a beautiful knockout of current Philippine champ Crison Omayao (12-5-1, 4 KOs), 108, at 2:04 of the fourth round in a scheduled eight on Tuesday in Tokyo, Japan. Before the bout, the victor's manager/promoter and formerly two-time world champ Hideyuki Ohashi had recklessly said, "Inoue may not only make the Japanese mark of the earliest seizure of the world belt but tie the world record of Muangsurin by winning the title in his third."










Inoue, the enfant terrible, showed his composure, accurately jabbed and quickly downed the OPBF#7 opponent with a straight right to the stomach in the opening round. The shorter Omayao often threw roundhouse left hooks, which Inoue averted with ease and countered well with his solid rights to the face. The baby faced Japanese was in complete command in rounds two and three, when Inoue toyed with the Filipino champ and connected with stinging lefts with precision. Midway in the fatal fourth, Inoue swarmed over the battered victim and dug a vicious left uppercut into the solar plexus, which badly sank Omayao in agony for the count. We agree that the youngster can punch with either hand. Inoue's debut gatehred so many customers as we haven't lately seen at the Korakuen Hall.

Inoue had been an Olympian-to-be that eventually failed to go to London and win a belt. Even the gold medalist in the middleweight category in London, Ryota Murata described Inoue as a monster because of his strength and power punching while training together. Inoue won seven amateur championships and compiled a fine mark of 75-6, 48 stoppages. But he was so unfortunate that he lost in the third round of the world championship to a Cuban opponent by a 15-12 tally and failed to acquire the right to participate in the Olympic Games, losing a 16-11 close verdict to Zhakypov in the final of Asian Games in Kazakhstan. He missed a last Olympic ticket left to London. Then, he promptly made a decision to enter paid ranks.

In Japan, when you are granted a professional license, you have to take tests of sparring and answering to questions on the rules by writing. Inoue's sparring was made against current Japanese national light-flyweight champ, WBC#13 Masayuki Kuroda, whom the rookie beat up to the punch to show his ballyhooed strength.

After his successful debut, his eloquent manager/promoter Ohashi changed his mind. "Forget about his world domination in the third pro bout. He is such a bright genius that we hope him to be a world champ for ten years. We need not rush so quickly." That's right. Inoue, still 19, need not surpass Muangsurin. Life is long. Step by step.

Promoter: Ohashi Promotions.

---

Also, video of the aforementioned fight:


----------



## Bryn

Cheers Kos. :good


----------



## Wallet

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=57984#ixzz28pFVJs8i
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

*Honda on Donaire-Nishioka, Yamanaka-Santa Cruz, More
*
By Ryan Maquiñana

Hall of Famer Akihiro Honda, CEO of Teiken Promotions, arrived in California last week to watch his fighters in back-to-back televised cards.

"He tried to show his heart, but a little too much, which is why he took two big [punches]," Honda told BoxingScene.com regarding Teiken welterweight Yoshihiro Kamegai, who drew with Jorge Silva in an entertaining main event last Saturday in Sacramento. "He can take [punches], and we will give him another chance here in America."

After describing his contentment with lightweight Jorge Linares's wide unanimous decision over Hector Velazquez, he switched topics to this Saturday's featured bout in Carson involving unified junior featherweight champ Nonito Donaire and Teiken fighter Toshiaki Nishioka, who is generally recognized as the top 122-pounder in the world.

"He's been training very hard and very good," Honda said of Nishioka. "It's the best I have ever seen him, and I hope he will show it."

The last time the Home Depot Center housed a major card, bantamweight beltholder Leo Santa Cruz emerged as a star-in-waiting. Regarding a potential matchup between Teiken 118-pound titlist Shinsuke Yamanaka and Santa Cruz down the line, Honda smiled in approval.

"Oh, that would be good," he said. "Next is Tomas Rojas. And next [after that] is the mandatory [challenger], and after the mandatory, we'll put him with anybody."

Honda also offered his thoughts regarding a possible junior lightweight unification bout between Teiken's Takahiro Ao and countryman Takashi Uchiyama. Ao defends his belt in his hometown of Tokyo against Gamaliel Diaz on Oct. 27.

"Yes. Next year we will try to do [that fight]," Honda said.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> @LP
> 
> Koki Kameda vs Hugo Ruiz, December 5th in Japan :good


This fight has now been confirmed on Fight News (over a month after the above post!):

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/kameda-ruiz-on-december-4-141256

I was one day out of the correct date, however; it is scheduled for December 4th :good


----------



## Wallet

The WBC wishes to clarify that the bout between Nishioka and Donaire, will be only and exclusively for the Diamond belt.

We were informed that a note was issued where it’s said that in this fight the titles Nonito Donaire holds, will be also at stake.

The World Boxing Council wants to clarify that we were requested that this fight only and exclusively be for the WBC Diamond belt. This is the highest award of our Organization. It is only contested by elite boxers, besides which, the World Boxing Council does not accept unifications.

Despite what was before mentioned, Toshiaki Nishioka can’t fight for the IBF and WBO titles because none of those Organizations are recognized in Japan, from where our Emeritus Champion is from.

This is just a clarification for such an important fight.


----------



## Wallet

Time waits for no man, especially in boxing. The latest victim is former two-time flyweight titleholder Pongsaklek Wonjongkam, the Thai legend and probable Hall of Famer.

At 35, he seems just about done after being shockingly knocked out in the third round by sub-.500, supposed soft touch Rey Migreno (18-20-3, 16 KOs) of the Philippines on Wednesday in Thailand. It was the second knockout loss for Wonjongkam this year.

Wonjongkam (86-5-2, 46 KOs), who was unbeaten from 1996 to 2007, is not well known in the United States, but he is one of Asia's all-time best fighters.

During his first flyweight title reign from 2001 to 2007, he made a division-record 17 defenses before losing his belt in Japan to Daisuke Naito in a competitive fight. He fought to a draw with Naito in a bid to regain the belt in a 2008 rematch. In 2010, he won the belt for a second time and made four more defenses before being upset by Sonny Boy Jaro by sixth-round knockout in March.

That was a major upset even though Jaro is a good fighter with a ton of experience. But that upset is nothing compared to seeing Wonjongkam get drilled by a sub-.500 guy with no resume to speak of.

After the loss to Jaro, Wonjongkam won four fights in a row between May and September against very low-level opponents before being cut down by Migreno, who did a number on him.

Given Wonjongkam's age and the fact that he's had more than 90 fights, this is what happens.

Migreno dropped him in the middle of the ring in the third round with a clean right hand and he looked a bit dazed and unsteady when he rose. The fight was allowed to continue -- briefly. Migreno walked right to Wonjongkam, who was on the ropes, and teed off with another dozen or so blows until he fell again and the fight was immediately waived off.

And with the referee waiving his arms, he might as well have also been waiving off Wonjongkam's career.

http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/post/_/id/2269/unknown-cuts-down-wonjongkam-in-upset


----------



## Wallet

Yamanaka's brutal KO of Rojas from the weekend:


----------



## dkos

Just a few updates over the last few days:

Fast tracked prospect *Yukinori Oguni* (10-0, 2KOs) successfully defended his OPBF super bantamweight title for the third time, defeating *Roli Gasca* (19-4, 5KOs) via an uncontentious split decision. Although the scorecards (116-112, 116-114 and 113-114) indicated a closer victory for the 24-year old Japanese boxer than their previous encounter - a clear decision win for Oguni last November - Filipino Gasca, 23, was unable to exact revenge.

On the undercard, domestic super featherweight gatekeeper *Hirohito Fukuhara* (15-7-8, 7KOs) upset *Roberto Gonzales *(20-2, 11KOs), stopping him in the third of a scheduled eight rounds.

---

OPBF welterweight champ, hard-punching southpaw *Akinori Watanabe *(27-4, 24 KOs), 147, kept his regional belt as he floored WBC top ranked super-lightweight contender *Prawet Singwancha* (48-4-2, 27 KOs), 147, in the fifth and earned a very unanimous decision (116-112, 116-111 and 117-108.) over twelve sizzling rounds on Monday in Tokyo, Japan.

http://www.ring-japan.com/ori12/ori121119.htm

On the undercard, amateur stand out *Naoto Uebayashi *(1-0, 1KO) made his debut, stopping *Ryota Koizumi* (6-9-1, 4KOs) in two rounds.

---

The exciting *Wars Katsumata *(18-6, 16KOs) rebounded from his disappointment last time out to stop Indonesian *Isack Junior *(20-3-2, 8KOs) in the eighth and scheduled last round of their bantamweight encounter. Katsumata, fighting out of Japan via the Philippines, got his career back on track after losing in just 34 seconds to the big punching Oscar Blanquet in June of this year.

The main event saw 23-year old *Masamichi Nozaki* (16-3, 3KOs) acquire the vacant WBC Youth World bantamweight title, overcoming a knockdown in the fourth round to win a split decision over *Vergel Nebran *(8-4-1, 6KOs). The scorecards were 95-94, 95-94 and 94-95.

---

Super flyweight prospect *Yushi Tanaka *(9-0-2, 6KOs) added the most impressive name to his record, stopping former Interim WBC light flyweight champion *Wandee Singwancha* (67-15-1, 18KOs) inside six rounds. The bout, which was scheduled for eight rounds, ended abruptly when the 21-year old Tanaka delivered a body shot to end proceedings. Singwancha, 32, was last seen in Japan losing to one fight novice Yohei Tobe in June 2011.

---

...Fast-rising Koki Eto (12-2-1, 9 KOs), 113.75, stunned the crowd with his demolition of WBA#9 rated flyweight Denchailek Kratingdaeng-gym (20-2-1, 8 KOs), 114, in the second round. Eto, one of his three brothers, dropped the highly regarded Thailander on three occasions to score an upset KO win due to the JBC's three knockdown rules in effect. This tall and hard-hitting prospect is worth watching.

...Ex-WBA super-bantam champ Akifumi Shimoda (27-3-1, 12 KOs), 124, impressively displayed a fine stoppage of WBC-rated Mexican Hugo Partida (16-4-2, 13 KOs), 124, at1:18 of the ninth round. Shimoda had the wild-swinging Mexican hit the deck three times in the fifth, eighth and fatal ninth rounds.

http://www.ring-japan.com/ori12/ori121118.htm

The supporting bout for the Shimoda-Partida main event saw JBC#3 light welterweight *Keita Obara* (7-1, 6KOs) carve out an important victory, stopping JBC#2 *Hayato Hokazono* (16-3-1, 9KOs) in the eighth of a scheduled ten rounds. The 26-year old Obara is unbeaten in his last seven contests.

---------------------

Also some news:

The always exciting *Nobuo Nashiro* (18-5-1, 12KOs) has decided to do a u-turn on his proposed retirement plans. The former WBA super flyweight champion, 31, put in a gallant effort against Tepparith Kokeitgym last time out, which helped make him decide not to retire.

WBA super featherweight champion *Takashi Uchiyama *(18-0-1, 15KOs) has reiterated his desire to face *Yuriorkis Gamboa* (21-0, 16KOs) in the near future. Gamboa is scheduled to face former Uchiyama opponent Michael Farenas on the Pacquiao-Marquez IV card on December 8, while 'KO Dynamite' headlines a card on December 31 against dangerous mandatory Bryan Vasquez.

Heavyweight hope *Kyotaro Fujimoto* (5-0, 3KOs) has been added to the Miyazaki-Porpramook card on December 31. The 26-year old, ranked #15 with the WBC, will challenge for the vacant OPBF heavyweight title against 37-year old *Solomon Haumono* (19-1-2, 17KOs).


----------



## dkos

*Zhong defeats Martinez; makes history*

_Becomes first world boxing champion from China_

Xiong Zhao Zhong (20-4-1, 11 KOs) of China Unanimously decisioned Javier Martinez Resendiz (13-4-2, 6 KOs) of Mexico to win the vacant WBC minimumweight world title. The bout was fought at a very fast pace and very close throughout the first half of the fight. The second half of the fight Zhong turned it on and really was teeing off on Martinez at times and seemed to be in the brink of at least putting him down. Zhong also opened up a cut over the eye of Martinez. Martinez was game until the end and neither fighter was down in the bout. 116-114 116-112, and 119-110 were the official scores. Zhong became China's first world champion boxer. The bout took place at the Kunming City Stadium in Kunming, China.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/zhon...history-150575

On the undercard, Jomthong Chuwatana (4-0, 3KOs) scored a unanimous decision over Ranel Suco (14-7-2, 6KOs) to successfully defend his OPBF super featherweight title for the first time. The scorecards were 119-109, 117-111 and 119-110.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> The latest round of qualifying began for this year's East-Japan rookie tournament on June 18. The highlight of the night was a chilling first round knockout by super flyweight *Yuta Saito* (4-3, 4KOs) over Masashi Sato (3-3-1, 1KO), which can be seen here:


4 fights later and he actually went on to win the full Rookie of the Year title today! He stopped Tomoya Tomiyama (4-1, 4KOs) with less than 30 seconds to go in their fight :happy

Previous winners of the title include Fighting Harada (beating Hiroyuki Ebihara in the final), Jiro Watanabe and Daisuke Naito.


----------



## scribbs

Article Link

This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Rocky Fuentes Retains His OPBF Title at Korakuen Hall
By Ronnie Nathanielsz - 12/18/2012

Oriental and Pacific Boxing Federation flyweight champion Rocky "The Road Warrior" Fuentes has retained his title handily with a twelve round unanimous decision over Japan's No. 9 ranked Yuki Nasu at the Korakuen Hall in Tokyo.

It was the 26 year old Fuentes seventh successful defense of the title he won with a hard-fought twelve round majority decision over another Japanese Masafumi Okuba on March 9, 2010 .

Fuentes is ranked by the top four major boxing organizations in the world being No. 2 in the WBA behind newly crowned WBO/WBA champion Brian Viloria, another Filipino; ranks No.3 in the WBC behind former champion Edgar Sosa of Mexico and Luis Concepcion of Panama with Japan's Toshiyuki Igarashi as champion; No. 9 in the IBF where South Africa's Moruti Mthalane is champion and No. 5 in the WBO in which Filipino Milan Melindo is No. 1 and countryman Froilan Saludar No.2.

All three judges had Fuentes the winner by margins of 115-113, 116-112 and 117-111.

With the win Fuentes improved to 35-6-2 with 20 knockouts while the 30 year old Nasu dropped to 23-7 with 16 knockouts.

The soft-spoken but hard-hitting Fuentes is trained by youthful Joseph Baldago and is a product of the famed ALA Gym. Baldago was in h is corner along with former world title challenger Edito "Ala" Villamor.

Fuentes was coming off a twelve round unanimous decision over South Korea's Myung Ho Lee last September 22 while Nasu in his last fight won by a 3rd round knockout over Thailand's Witcharapol Kiatprapat in in an eight round tune-up bout in Tokyo last September 19.

The title fight was a rematch after Fuentes won by a ten round split decision over Nasu in Osaka on October 8, 2006.

Nasu also lost by a stunning 1st round knockout to talented Filipino Jojo Bardon in a ten round bout on January 5, 2008.


----------



## scribbs

*Pinoy ex-champ Malcolm Tunacao closing in on second shot*
RYAN SONGALIA December 19, 2012









Malcolm Tunacao (R) is seeking a win over Christian Esquivel, on the path to a second world title. KC Cruz

Though it has been 12 years since Malcolm Tunacao won his only world title, his memories of that night haven't faded in the slightest.

It was May of 2000 when the Mandaue City, Cebu native got the call to face WBC flyweight Medgoen Singsurat. Tunacao was just 23, and with only 10 pro fights to his name, would be fighting abroad for the first time in Singsurat's country of Thailand.

Singsurat had won the title by knocking out another Filipino - Manny Pacquiao, to be exact - and was unbeaten at 20-0, heading into their fight. Yet when the bell rang, Tunacao's superior speed and southpaw straights landed repeatedly, knocking out Singsurat in the seventh round to become the Philippines' only champion at the time.

"That was so unexpected, that's why when I won I cried and I felt so high," said Tunacao, now 35, whose current record is 31-2-3 (19 knockouts). "It felt so great."

His moment atop the sporting world would be brief, as less than a year later, he ceded the belt to rising contender Pongsaklek Wonjongkam via first round knockout. Wonjongkam went on to reign for another decade before ending his Hall of Fame-worthy career earlier this year. For Tunacao, the last decade has been marred by endless tune-up bouts and an unquenched desire to return to the world title picture.

Despite having lost just once since the Wonjongkam fight and being rated no. 6 by The Ring magazine in his division, Tunacao has not received a second opportunity at a world title. But should he defeat Mexico's Christian Esquivel this Saturday at Central Gym in Kobe, Japan, Tunacao will become the mandatory challenger for WBC bantamweight champion Shinsuke Yamanaka (17-0, 12 KOs).

The fight is in Japan because that's where Tunacao is based, having relocated there in 2009 after signing with influential Japanese manager Masato Yamashita. Tunacao brought along his trainer and childhood friend Eriberto Gejon, who himself was a former world title challenger.

Living in Japan means training in good company, alongside fellow former champions Hozumi Hasegawa (who will face Mexican Arturo Santos Reyes in Saturday's co-featured bout) and Nobuo Nashiro. But it has also meant time away from his two sons Dave, 13, and Malcolm Jr., 11, and 16-year-old daughter Sharalyn, all of whom still live in Cebu.

"It is very difficult to be far from my family but I'm doing this for them," said Tunacao, who hasn't seen his family in a year but will visit them to celebrate the New Year. "I really, really miss my kids."

His opponent, Esquivel (25-3, 18 KOs) of Temoaya, Mexico is no stranger to fighting in Japan, having given Yamanaka a tough fight before being stopped in the eleventh round in his quest for the then-vacant belt. Esquivel, 26, suffered two early knockout losses, but has been durable for the most part.

Tunacao was in attendance when Esquivel fought Yamanaka, scouting Esquivel, or perhaps scouting both. Esquivel was down in the sixth and eleventh rounds, but sent Yamanaka down in the seventh. What he saw left him confident going into Saturday.

"He's a good boxer but I know his style already," said Tunacao. "He has good power and defense, but I know I can manage the fight."

A win on Saturday won't return him to world championship status, but it will leave him at the threshold.

"I've waited for a very long time and this is my chance to become a world champion again," said Tunacao. "I will do my very best to win this fight." - AMD, GMA News

Ryan Songalia is a member of the Boxing Writers Association of America (BWAA) and contributes to GMA News. He is also a member of The Ring ratings panel and can be reached at [email protected].

Link


----------



## scribbs

Article Link 

This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

*Esquivel Warns Tunacao Ahead of Their Eliminator*

Ronnie Nathanielsz 12/21/2012

Mexico's former WBC bantamweight title challenger Christian Esquivel has warned former world flyweight and reigning OPBF champion Malcolm "Eagle Eye" Tunacao not to make future plans until he faces him in their title eliminator in Kobe, Japan on Saturday.

The 26 year old Esquivel who has a record of 25-3 with 18 knockouts told the 35 year old southpaw Tunacao "you can't make future plans. First you must face me before thinking of fighting against (Shinsuke) Yamanaka. The current champion.

Esquivel told the WBC website " I believe we boxers need to respect each other. I will defeat Tunacao first and then I will focus on a rematch against Shinsuke. I'm glad Malcolm is brimming with confidence, because I will be all the happier when I beat him."

The Mexican has reportedly sparred a total of 120 rounds and the WBC site s aid Esquivel "is as strong as a lion."

Esquivel confided, "I trained hard to get used to fighting southpaw rivals, and I'm ready! I've been watching videos of Tunacao's fights and I know exactly how to defeat him."

However Tunacao, the former WBC flyweight champion who won the title with a 7th round TKO over Manny Pacqiiao conqueror Medgoen Singsurat on May 19, 2000 but lost by a 1st round TKO to Pongsaklek Wonjongkam in his second title defense stands 5'7" is expected to use his reach advantage and his experience to the hilt.

Esquivel lost by an 11th round TKO to Yamanaka on November 16, 2011. He is coming off a twelve round unanimous decision over Jesus Ruiz last April 14.

Tunacao, on the other hand won his last fight by a unanimous decision over eight rounds against Martin Mubiru last September 15.


----------



## EnglishWay

Wallet said:


> Yamanaka's brutal KO of Rojas from the weekend:


damn its gone.


----------



## Flea Man

What's goin' on with Chuwatanna? @dkos

And when is Inoue back out??? He can fight for a light fly title within six or seven fights if he is as good as he says he is.


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> 4 fights later and he actually went on to win the full Rookie of the Year title today! He stopped Tomoya Tomiyama (4-1, 4KOs) with less than 30 seconds to go in their fight :happy
> 
> Previous winners of the title include Fighting Harada (beating Hiroyuki Ebihara in the final), Jiro Watanabe and Daisuke Naito.


Well done David Hungarian, you taught me something I am extremely pleased to have learned. Thanks :bowdown
Wow. I never realised _That_ is why Ebihara and Masahiko were matched so early! One of the fights I most wish to see (wasn't filmed :|)


----------



## scribbs

Another Link for Yamanaka's Ko Rojas


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> What's goin' on with Chuwatanna? @dkos
> 
> And when is Inoue back out??? He can fight for a light fly title within six or seven fights if he is as good as he says he is.


Inoue is fighting in a couple of weeks, taking on a Thai journeyman over 8 rounds.

Haven't heard anything about Jomthong at the moment. Hopefully he doesn't take a year off like before...



Flea Man said:


> Well done David Hungarian, you taught me something I am extremely pleased to have learned. Thanks :bowdown
> Wow. I never realised _That_ is why Ebihara and Masahiko were matched so early! One of the fights I most wish to see (wasn't filmed :|)


More info on the Rookie of the year tournament can be found here:

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/全日本新人王決定戦

(Advisable to use Chrome so it can auto-translate it for you).

:good


----------



## Flea Man

Stellar stuff squire :good


----------



## dkos

Today in Kobe, Japan, *Hozumi Hasegawa *(31-4, 13KOs) continued his vengeance against Mexican opposition, winning a unanimous decision over determined challenger *Arturo Santos Reyes* (12-3, 4KOs). The 31-year old former two-time 'world' champion won via scorecards of 98-93, 98-94 and 97-95.

The chief-support saw *Malcolm Tunacao *(32-2-3, 20KOs) secure himself a crack at the WBC bantamweight title as he controlled his bout with *Christian Esquivel *(25-4, 18KOs) before scoring a decisive knockout victory in the 7th round of their scheduled 12-rounder. Twelve years ago, Tunacao lost his lineal flyweight championship and now, at the age of 35, he will finally get another chance at a 'world' title.


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man

What do you think of Teerachai Kratingdaenggym? Here's footage of his last fight, where he battered the half-decent Takejiro Kato:






Had over 100 Muay Thai fights before turning to boxing, and is currently 17-0 as a professional. Looks very strong to me, with his jab being a real commanding punch. Obviously the Asian boxing scene isn't great for competition at a weight like welter, but despite the lack of competition for him to judge against he looks like he could go far, IMO. Oh, and he's still only 20!


----------



## scribbs

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/ponteras-stuns-samor-win-ibfs-pan-pacific-title--60871

This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Ponteras Stuns Samor To Win IBF's Pan-Pacific Title

By Ronnie Nathanielsz - 12/27/2012

Unheralded Filipino Ryan Rey Ponteras stunned Thailand's favored Rosalee Samor to win the IBF Pan Pacific flyweight title with a rousing 4th round TKO at the Rajapark Institute in Bangkok, Thailand on December 26.

It was the fifth straight win by Ponteras, four of them coming by way of knockouts, after he was taken in by former North Cotabato governor Manny Pinol who, together with his brothers, handles the Braveheart Boxing Club.

Ponteras dominated the fight from the opening bell, dropping the Thai champion in the second round and hammering him in the third and fourth rounds before finally ending the one-sided battle at 2:39 of the fifth round.

The 28 year old Samor's record dropped to 19-4-2 with 8 knockouts with several of his victims being Filipinos.

Samor won the vacant title with a ntwelve round unanimous decision over Ryan Tampus on October 26, 2011 and was coming off a successful title defense against another Filipino in Noli Morales last October 19.

The Thai fighter had won 9 of his last 11 fights with two dras since his unanimous decision loss to Isack Junior of Indonesia for the vacant interim WBO Asia Pacific super flyweight title on April 10. 2010 in Batam, Indonesia.

Pinol reported on an unusual incident during the fight when one of the sponsors, Chevrolet, decided to have Ponteras who was wearing red trunks change into blue shorts carrying the Chevrolet logo in the ring after they saw the Filipino batter the Thai champion.


----------



## dkos

Thanks for posting the article :good

Here's footage of the fight (2nd round onwards):











Interesting to note that the 2nd round was short by about 40 seconds, whilst the 3rd was also cut with about 15 seconds remaining. Also, as pointed out in the above article, the change of shorts occurs after the 2nd round is completed :lol:


----------



## scribbs

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/philippine-boxing-best-2012--60898
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

*Philippine Boxing: The Best of 2012*

Posted by: JM Siasat on 12/28/2012 .

Writing for the biggest boxing website while based in Manila has its pros and cons. The downside is not being able to cover most international matches, fights that are held overseas since my focus task is to cover the local boxing scene. With that being said, the most rewarding part of having this job is getting to see the deep talent the Philippines has to offer amd then sharing it to the world. After Juan Manuel Marquez scored the brutal knockout of Manny Pacquiao, writing this piece couldn't have come at a better time as this can serve as a reminder to the fans that Philippine boxing has more than just Pacman. Here I provide you with the country's best of 2012.

Fighter of the year: Nonito Donaire

This shouldn't strike as a surprise to many people since Nonito is in the lead by most boxing scribes. Donaire shines in the area asked most from boxers, and that is activity. Not only did Donaire fought 4 times this year, he also grabbed 2 world titles and the lineal championship among those 4 bouts. Boxing purists may have not gotten their craving to see Donaire and Guillermo Rigondeaux (11-0, 8KO's) share the same ring in 2012, but the fight is on the horizon next year in the event Donaire-Mares doesn't get made.

Knockout of the year: Nonito Donaire KO3 Jorge Arce

We all knew that Donaire would beat Arce. We all knew, that at some point, Arce would most likely get stopped. With all these being said, Donaire knocking Arce out in the 3rd doesn't make it less spectacular. After dropping Arce in the 2nd, Donaire continued putting in work up to the next round - dropping El Travieso once more. The gutsy Mexican got up, asked to be hit to which Donaire obliged with a timed left hook to the chin that sent Arce crashing to the canvas and straight to retirement.

Fight of the year: Dennis Laurente TKO12 Eusebio Baluarte

I don't expect many people to be aware of this fight. As a matter of fact, I don't even expect fans outside the Philippines to know the names mentioned. Baluarte was supposed to be a stay busy fight for the veteran world championship hopeful Dennis Laurente, but a hard right hand that dropped Laurente in the first round changed everything. Little did the few people in attendance knew that they were in for a brutally exciting treat. The veteran southpaw had to dig deep in facing a guy who was hungry to win and prove his own worth. Laurente had body punching, aggressiveness and experience while Baluarte had much more power and a counter right hand counter to neutralize. Both boxers landed telling blows throughout the fight, Laurente was effectively aggressive with his inside body punching but was eating hard shots that penetrated his defense all night long.

As the fight went on, some ringside observers felt Laurente needed a knockout to win. The veteran pressed hard in the last round, smelling blood against the fading Baluarte. Laurente dropped Baluarte with a right hook to the temple in the final seconds, Baluarte stood up but referee Virgilio Garcia waived the fight off upon seeing how hurt Baluarte was. The stoppage time? Exactly at 3:00 of round 12.

Round of the year: Brian Viloria - Hernan Marquez Round 5

Just the names alone suggested an action packed fight where both boxers had the heart and the tools to beat the other. Viloria was winning the fight up to this point but a hard right hook stunned him. And just when Viloria looked like he was ready to go, the WBO world flyweight champion launched a hard right hand that sent the younger beltholder to the canvas for the second time in the fight. Being the warrior that Marquez is, he got up and resumed his attack soon afterwards.

Upset of the year: Sonny Boy Jaro KO6 Pongsaklek Wonjongkam

It was a fight not too many people paid attention to. It was a bout looked upon as just "another" fight, just "another" win for the lineal flyweight champion Pongsaklek Wonjongkam. Nobody believed that Jaro couldn pull it off other than his team, and boy did they prove us wrong. It was clear from the start that Jaro was coming to fight and was looking for a knockout, dropping the WBC fighter of the decade once in the first and then again in the third and then ending him in the sixth after dropping him twice more.

Trainer of the year: Joven Jimenez / Romeo Brillantes

Jimenez worked wonders with his assistant coach, Romeo Brillantes, as their fighters stepped up in competition and came out on top. Jimenez trains and manages the Top Contender gym, the place where serious young boxing prospects named Froilan Saludar, Jerwin Ancajas and Adones Cabalquinto can be found. His best highlight of the year was when he and Brillantes made Pungluang Sor Singyu of Thailand become the WBO world bantamweight champion after stopping AJ Banal in the 9th round as an adoring Filipino crowd in Pasay City, Philippines watched on.

Robbery of the year: Kompayak Porpramook TD5 Jonathan Taconing

The old saying suggests when a boxer fights on hostile home territory, the visiting guy must knock the other guy out. Jonathan Taconing travelled all the way to Thailand and was about to do just that against the then defending WBC world light flyweight champion Kompayak Porpramook. Unsurprisingly, the shady team of referee, judges and ringside physician found a way to bail their guy out. Both fighters exchanged and fought their hearts out in the opening rounds but it was clear that Taconing was taking the punishment a lot better. In round 4, an accidental headbutt opened a small cut above Porpramook's left eye. The fight went on as the cut was too small to stop the fight.

Taconing, pressured hard in round 5, managed to wobble the defending champion but the seemingly biased referee from Korea, Jae Bong Kim, separated the fighters and deducted a point from Taconing for no apparent reason. As round 5 ended, so did the fight since Porpramook wasn't allowed to continue by the ringside phyisican due to the small cut that was hardly bleeding. Scorecards were announced and Kompayak Porpramook was declared the winner. Ringside observers and experts including this writer thought Taconing clearly won the bout. As for the referee, it was reported that the WBC is making the guy sit out for a year.

For questions, suggestions and feedbacks you can email [email protected] Follow me on twitter @JMSiasat You can add me on facebook at www.facebook.com/jm1boxing


----------



## scribbs

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/donnie-nietes-vs-moises-fuentes-clash-february-2--60907

This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

*Donnie Nietes vs. Moises Fuentes Clash For February 2*

Posted by: Ernesto Castellanos (notifight.com) on 12/28/2012 .

According to handler Jorge Barrera Tapia, Moises Fuentes (16-1, 8KOs) of Mexico will move up in weight to challenge the junior flyweight champion of the World Boxing Organization Donnie Nietes (31-1-3, 17KOs) on February 2 in the Philippines. Funtes has received valuable technical advice from former world champion Marco Antonio Barrera, brother of Jorge. Fuentes is the current WBO strawweight champion.

This fight has been approved by WBO, and it will be a duel of champions. This time, Moi is as official challenger, and if conquest flyweight crown later decide which belt stays with.

"Although we know that commitment is difficult, we are confident that Moises will be crowned in Manila," said Jorge Barrera.


----------



## 084

@dkos

Hugo Ruiz lost in close fight:think you seen it


----------



## dkos

LP said:


> @dkos
> 
> Hugo Ruiz lost in close fight:think you seen it


I haven't watched it yet mate.

I'll try and do so over the next couple of days and post my scorecard :good


----------



## dkos

Extended highlights from a couple of fights that happened in Thailand yesterday:

*Petch Sor Chitpattana (15-0, 12KOs) vs Fernando Ocon (10-3, 2KOs)*
_~ WBC Youth Silver super flyweight title - 10x3 ~_





*Oleydong Sithsamerchai (44-1-1, 16KOs) vs Danilo Pena (26-14-2, 11KOs)*
_~ Bantamweight contest - 6x3 ~_


----------



## scribbs

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/sor-singyu-defends-wbo-belt-against-ambunda-3-2--60939

This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

*Sor Singyu Defends WBO Belt Against Ambunda, 3/2*

Posted by: James Goyder on 12/29/2012 .

Pungluang Sor Singyu will make the first defense of his WBO Bantamweight belt on March 2nd against the unbeaten Paulus Ambunda in Namibia.

The Thai fighter won the title by stopping AJ Banal in Manila earlier this year and will be putting a 43-1 record on the line when he takes on Ambunda who is 19-0 but has never fought outside of Namibia.

Despite having over twice as many fights Pungluang is eight years younger than the Namibian who is the WBO International Bantamweight champion and the WBO Africa Bantamweight Champion.

The fight is set to take place at Windhoek in Namibia.


----------



## scribbs

*Japan's big day of boxing previewed*

By Graham Houston

Japanese boxing fans have a fabulous day ahead of them on Dec. 31 with big fights taking place on major promotions in Tokyo and Osaka. I previewed the Takashi Uchiyama vs Bryan Vasquez fight for subscribers. (This is the only one of the Japanese fights that at time of writing has a wagering line available.) Here are my thoughts on the other fights that take place in Japan on Monday, and the odds I would consider appropriate.

YOTA SATO vs RYO AKAHO

Graham's odds: Sato -400; Akaho +250 Over 9.5 -175; under 9.5 +145

Yota Sato defends his WBC super flyweight title against Ryo Akaho in an all-Japanese fight on the Uchiyama-Vasquez show in Tokyo. I'm picking Sato here. He's fast, and flashy, a bit unconventional in his method but effective at what he does. Sato is unbeaten for seven years, he's more experienced than Akaho and he's met a higher standard of opponent. Akaho is unbeaten in 19 bouts and he's a good puncher - five stoppage wins in his last six fights. I don't make this an easy fight for Sato. Akaho is almost Lee Haskins-like in the way he wings punches from unexpected angles and I think he will give a good account of himself, but Sato simply looks the better fighter.

TEPPARITH vs KOHEI KONO

Graham's odds: Tepparith -450; Kono +280 Over 10.5 -130; under 10.5 +110

Thailand's Tepparith makes his fourth consecutive appearance in Japan when he defends his WBA "super" world 115-pound title against gritty slugger Kohei Kono on the big Tokyo show. Tepparith hasn't lost in four years but he had a very close call against the tenacious and tough Nobuo Nashiro in September, winning on a majority decision. Tepparith started off impressively with an excellent jab and a sharp variety of punches, but Nashiro hurt him with hooks to the body and came on strongly down the stretch - Tepparith didn't win a round on any of the judges' cards after the eighth round. The way that Tepparith faded against Nashiro is a concern to me, making me wonder if he might be starting to get a bit tight at the weight. Kono, though, is looking a bit battle-worn at the age of 32 and he's lost three of his last five fights. Tepparith is the more talented boxer and he is eight years the younger man. I'll be a bit surprised if Tepparith becomes the first to stop the durable Kono but I do expect him to win, perhaps on a unanimous decision.

KAZUTO IOKA vs JOSE ALFREDO RODRIGUEZ

Graham's odds Ioka -480; Rodriguez +300 Over 10.5 -145; under 10.5 +115

One of Japan's most talented boxers, Kazuto Ioka, defends his WBA light-flyweight title against Mexico's Jose Alfredo Rodriguez in the main event on a big show in Osaka on Monday. Although Ioka has had only 10 bouts he boxes with the poise of a boxer of far greater experience. Rodriguez, 23, has an excellent record - 23 wins in 24 bouts - and he's boxed in Japan before, winning a decision in an eight-round bout in Kobe in February 2010. Rodriguez's only loss was on a unanimous decision to the veteran Alberto Rossel on Rossel's home ground in Lima, Peru. Rodriguez fought well but was essentially outboxed and outsmarted. The scoring was all over the place: one judge had Rossel winning by 118-110, another judge had this a close fight at 115-113 while the third judge saw the bout 116-112. It was possible to see any of these scores as acceptable because the fight was open to differing interpretations - Rodriguez was the aggressor and busy but Rossel moved, boxed, countered and piled up points with a stiff left jab, and he had the Mexican fighter missing wildly at times.

Rodriguez calls himself "Torito" but he seems to me to be more of a boxer-puncher than a slugger. He brings pressure and he has an excellent left hook to the body, and his bursts of punching can look quite impressive. However, Rodriguez does seem to be easy to hit with a left jab, and if Rossel could have him missing and getting frustrated then it is reasonable to expect something similar to happen when Rodriguez gets in the ring with Ioka, who is boxing in his hometown. This is an excellent match, though, between two young fighters. I'm expecting Ioka to win on points, but I think Rodriguez will be in the fight until the end.

RYO MIYAZAKI vs PORNSAWAN

Graham's odds: Miyazaki -350; Pornsawan +240 Over 10.5 -145; under 10.5 +115

Thailand's Pornsawan Porpramook took part in one of the most exciting fights of 2011 when he battled it out with Akira Yaegashi for the WBA 105-pound title in Tokyo. Although Yaegashi won in the 10th round, Pornsawan made a very game and determined showing and even looked like taking over the fight in the middle rounds before Yaegashi came back with some big shots to regain the initiative. Pornsawan is back in Japan on Monday when he meets the unbeaten Ryo Miyazaki on the Ioka-Rodriguez show in Osaka, with the WBA's vacant interim 105-pound title at stake, and I think he will again be returning to Thailand as a loser.

Miyazaki, 24, is boxing in his hometown and I've been impressed with what I've seen of him. He's a fast, elusive boxer with a relaxed style. Miyazaki holds his hands low and is adept at slipping punches and using upper-body movement to make his opponents miss. The fight with ex-champ Pornsawan is a step up for Miyazaki but I think he is ready for it. Pornsawan is 34 and although he has won his last four bouts I have to wonder if the brutal fight with Yaegashi has taken something out of him. We will find out on Monday. Pornsawan's nickname of "The Tank" is a fitting one. He will keep pressing forward and keep trying to impose his will, but I see Miyazaki being a bit too speedy and smart for him and I'll go with Miyazaki to win a unanimous decision.

KYOTARO FUJIMOTO vs SOLOMON HAUMONO

Graham's odds: Fujimoto -195; Haumono +145 Over 8.5 rounds -150; Under 8.5 rounds +120

Kyotaro Fujimoto is a rarity - a Japanese heavyweight who just might have international-class potential. We will find out a lot more about Fujimoto on Monday's Osaka show when he meets Solomon Haumono, a heavy hitting Australian fighter of Tongan ancestry, in a 12-rounder for the vacant OPBF heavyweight title.

Haumono, son of a former Aussie heavyweight champ, was a top rugby league player in Australia before taking up boxing seriously, and he's knocked out 17 opponents in 21 fights. Haumono belaboured the Australian-based Nigerian Franklin Egobi into defeat in the 10th round in his last fight. However, while Haumono hurt Egobi with right hands throughout the fight and dug in some good body blows he seemed to be the sort of boxer who fights in spurts. Egobi was doing well with the jab in several rounds, only to get caught and rocked when Haumono opened up. Haumono has an impressively muscled physique, but he's 37 and I think it's fair to say that he's reached his level - dangerous but perhaps a bit limited technically.

Fujimoto, 26, has had only five bouts - all wins - but he's a former K1 kickboxing star. Fujimoto comfortably outpointed the southpaw Chauncy Welliver in his last fight and while Welliver is a mauling type of fighter, he's a big man and durable, and I thought that Fujimoto showed some ability in the way he landed punches and moved around his much more experienced opponent. Fujimoto seems to have good hand speed, and despite his limited boxing experience he seems to have good instincts, and it seems to me that Fujimoto has the well-balanced look of someone who knows how to fight.

I think that Fujimoto might be a bit too quick and too busy for Haumono. Haumono's big right hand will be a threat, and if he can hit Fujimoto squarely on the chin he can hurt him and perhaps stop him, but I do believe that Fujimoto is ready for this, on paper at least, somewhat hazardous test. I do realise that one punch can wreck Fujimoto's dreams of boxing glory but I will go with this flamboyant and confident Japanese prospect to win, possibly on points.

From Fightnews -

Link


----------



## Lilo

Looking forward to the Japanese NY cards! :good

Looking like unbeaten Chinese lightweight Ik Yang 11-0 will fight on the next Hatton Promotions AP card in Hong Kong. He's co-managed by Chauncy Welliver! Along with Damien Hooper, Cameron Hammond and Rex Tso :think


----------



## Indigo Pab

LP said:


> @dkos
> 
> Hugo Ruiz lost in close fight:think you seen it


I didn't even realise him and Kameda had fought!atsch

That's a great match-up on paper though, should be a sweet fight. 'Tis on YouTube right now if you're interested, I'll definitely check it out later.






(Other parts are up too but if I post them all the page will take forever to load correctly)


----------



## dkos

From losing to a 2-0 prospect last year to beating arguably the best fighter at 115lbs, Kono scores one of the biggest upsets of 2012.


----------



## dkos

Highlights of Ioka-Rodriguez:






Next up for Ioka: Roman Gonzalez :ibutt


----------



## dkos

Here's cam footage of Uchiyama-Vasquez:


----------



## dkos

Looks like Sato-Suriyan II could happen in a few months:

_"...But Sato will be forced to defend his belt against some Thailander to be designated by the ex-champ Suriyan's promoter/manager Surachart Pisitwuttinan who was in attendance. It will be up to his manager Keiichiro Kanehira's negotiation with him as to where and when Sato's third defense will take place."_

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/sato-akaho-full-report-159185

The options seem to be:

*Suriyan Sor Rungvisai (23-5-1, 9KOs)* - Clearly the best choice, IMO. Former champ and only lost a close decision to Sato. Arguably Thailand's best fighter P4P right now.

*Srisaket Sor Rungvisai (16-1-1, 15KOs) *- Basic, but powerful fighter that has won his last 15 fights. Ranked top 10 by the WBC, although I think him vs Sato is a bad style match-up.

*Nawaphon Por Chokchai (11-0, 8KOs)* - Younger brother of Suriyan who, like his sibling, comes from an extensive Muay Thai background. Has only went 12 rounds once and currently campaigns at flyweight, so probably too soon to step him up.

Thoughts? :think


----------



## dkos

*Yaegashi, Inoue in action tomorrow*










*Former WBA minimumweight champion Akira Yaegashi returns to action tomorrow, while two of Japan's most exciting prospects - Naoya Inoue and Ryo Matsumoto - feature on the undercard.*

The 29-year old Yaegashi (15-3, 8KOs) last fought in June 2012, when he pushed rising star and fellow countryman Kazuto Ioka all the way in their thrilling, history making unification clash. Now campaigning at light flyweight, Yaegashi will face the experienced Saenmuangloei Kokietgym (15-4-3, 3KOs) in a non-title fight scheduled for 10 rounds.

Light flyweight sensation Naoya Inoue (1-0, 1KO) is one of the hottest commodities in Asian boxing after his fantastic debut performance. The 19-year old, a former amateur star with a record of 75-6. 48 stoppages, took apart OPBF #7 and Philippines champion Crison Omayao inside four rounds to make an impressive statement back in October of last year. Next up for Inoue is Ngaoprajan Chuwatana (8-10, 8KOs), the current Thai light flyweight champion.

Ryo Matsumoto (4-0, 4KOs) is another former amateur boxer held in high regard after amassing a 53-3, 39KOs record. Now in the pro ranks, the 18-year old Matsumoto, a lanky, free-flowing super flyweight, will face a Thai opponent in his 5th paid contest.


----------



## dkos

Results: 

Yaegashi KO9 Kokietgym
Inoue KO1 Chuwatana


----------



## Indigo Pab

dkos said:


> The options seem to be:
> 
> *Suriyan Sor Rungvisai (23-5-1, 9KOs)* - Clearly the best choice, IMO. Former champ and only lost a close decision to Sato. Arguably Thailand's best fighter P4P right now.
> 
> *Srisaket Sor Rungvisai (16-1-1, 15KOs) *- Basic, but powerful fighter that has won his last 15 fights. Ranked top 10 by the WBC, although I think him vs Sato is a bad style match-up.
> 
> *Nawaphon Por Chokchai (11-0, 8KOs)* - Younger brother of Suriyan who, like his sibling, comes from an extensive Muay Thai background. Has only went 12 rounds once and currently campaigns at flyweight, so probably too soon to step him up.
> 
> Thoughts? :think


Agreed, kinda biased 'cause as you may know I've been a fan of Rungvisai's for quite a while, but the first fight in itself was close enough for a rematch to make sense, on top of him being easily the most proven at world level. Don't know much about Srisaket(I'm guessing he changed his name in similar fashion to Suriyan, these dudes need to settle on a single name :err), but isn't Chokchai's best win thus far against Migreno? Seems a clear-cut choice for me.


----------



## dkos

Pabby said:


> Agreed, kinda biased 'cause as you may know I've been a fan of Rungvisai's for quite a while, but the first fight in itself was close enough for a rematch to make sense, on top of him being easily the most proven at world level. Don't know much about Srisaket(I'm guessing he changed his name in similar fashion to Suriyan, these dudes need to settle on a single name :err), but isn't Chokchai's best win thus far against Migreno? Seems a clear-cut choice for me.


There are other Thai opponents available (Tepparith, Oleydong, Denkaosan etc.), but the boxers I mentioned are managed/promoted by the same guy that has options on Sato. I can't imagine him bringing in a guy from the 'outside' to challenge for Sato's title.

As you say, it pretty much has to be Suriyan - ideally in Thailand :yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

@dkos Is Ioka/Gonzalez definitely happening?

Two beautiful combination punchers with slightly slack defenses going at it, guaranteed classic IMO, I get the feeling Gonzalez may be too strong though.


----------



## dkos

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @dkos Is Ioka/Gonzalez definitely happening?
> 
> Two beautiful combination punchers with slightly slack defenses going at it, guaranteed classic IMO, I get the feeling Gonzalez may be too strong though.


Can't see it not happening, mate.

WBA have ordered it, both fighters want it, and Gonzalez is promoted by Teiken :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

dkos said:


> Can't see it not happening, mate.
> 
> WBA have ordered it, both fighters want it, and Gonzalez is promoted by Teiken :good


Sounds promising, who do you fancy?


----------



## dkos

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Sounds promising, who do you fancy?


Gonzalez for me, possibly a mid-late stoppage.


----------



## scribbs

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/tomoki-kameda-targets-championship-fight-2013--61155
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

*Tomoki Kameda Targets a Championship Fight in 2013*
Posted by: Miguel Rivera on 1/6/2013 .

At 21-years-old, unbeaten Tomoki "Mexicanito" Kameda is looking for a world championship fight in 2013. Kameda has come along well, winning 26 fights and ending 17 by knockout. The youngest of the Kameda brothers made his debut on November 21, 2008. Unlike his older brothers, Tomoki has built up his career in Mexico. He fought 10 times in Japan and 16 times in Mexico.

Tomoki, the WBC's silver champion, is ranked at number 4 under the WBC, and wants to get his crack at the champion Shinsuke Yamanaka of Japan. He is also ranked at 4 under the WBA and 8 under the WBO.

"I think I'm at a stage in my career that I have the maturity to be able to become a world champion and in my mind I was always destined to be a world champion. My two older brothers, Daiki and Koki Kameda [are champions], and it has always been on my mind to make history by being the first trio of brothers to be world champions in professional boxing," Tomoki said.

"I feel that I can fight for a championship and we are prepared to face any opponent, and anywhere in the world. We are ready to win that coveted title from whoever and wherever. My main goal in the beginning is 2013 is to secure a title fight and to continue working on my boxing career and do things for boxing both in my country and in Mexico."


----------



## dkos

Shuhei Tsuchiya (14-0, 12KOs) will challenge Shoji Kawase (29-5-5, 17KOs) on February 25 in a ten round, non-title fight at lightweight.

With Tsuciya ranked #6 by the JBC and Kawase #4 by the same governing body, it is likely the winner of this contest will be elevated to being the number one contender for the Japanese title.


----------



## scribbs

*Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym retires*

Former WBA super-bantamweight champion Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym (48-2, 33 KOs), who failed to pass his physical the day before he was to fight Guillermo Rigondeaux last month in Houston, has retired from boxing. Turns out Poonsawat is suffering from a blood disorder called thalassemia and he was advised by doctors to leave the ring, which he has done at the age of 32.

January 9th, 2013


----------



## dkos

Interesting fight scheduled in a couple of weeks, with fast-tracked prospect Kenji Kubo (1-0, 0KOs) taking on tough Filipino gatekeeper Rey Migreno (18-20-3, 16KOs) over six rounds. 

It looks like Kubo's promoters are trying to capitalise on the high WBC ranking Migreno has (currently #20) from upsetting Pongsaklek in November. Migreno is better than his record suggests, however, and I could see Kubo struggling to deal with the rough, constant pressure style he brings.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> Looks like Sato-Suriyan II could happen in a few months:
> 
> _"...But Sato will be forced to defend his belt against some Thailander to be designated by the ex-champ Suriyan's promoter/manager Surachart Pisitwuttinan who was in attendance. It will be up to his manager Keiichiro Kanehira's negotiation with him as to where and when Sato's third defense will take place."_
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/sato-akaho-full-report-159185
> 
> The options seem to be:
> 
> *Suriyan Sor Rungvisai (23-5-1, 9KOs)* - Clearly the best choice, IMO. Former champ and only lost a close decision to Sato. Arguably Thailand's best fighter P4P right now.
> 
> *Srisaket Sor Rungvisai (16-1-1, 15KOs) *- Basic, but powerful fighter that has won his last 15 fights. Ranked top 10 by the WBC, although I think him vs Sato is a bad style match-up.
> 
> *Nawaphon Por Chokchai (11-0, 8KOs)* - Younger brother of Suriyan who, like his sibling, comes from an extensive Muay Thai background. Has only went 12 rounds once and currently campaigns at flyweight, so probably too soon to step him up.
> 
> Thoughts? :think


Seems like he'll be facing Srisaket in March, probably in Japan.

Disappointing really.


----------



## dkos

A triple 'world' title card in Japan has been put up on BoxRec, with the date being April 8:

Shinsuke Yamanaka vs Malcolm Tunacao
Toshiyuki Igarashi vs Akira Yaegashi
Gamaliel Diaz vs Takashi Miura

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=663648

Let's hope it happens!


----------



## Indigo Pab

scribbs said:


> *Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym retires*
> 
> Former WBA super-bantamweight champion Poonsawat Kratingdaenggym (48-2, 33 KOs), who failed to pass his physical the day before he was to fight Guillermo Rigondeaux last month in Houston, has retired from boxing. Turns out Poonsawat is suffering from a blood disorder called thalassemia and he was advised by doctors to leave the ring, which he has done at the age of 32.
> 
> January 9th, 2013





dkos said:


> Seems like he'll be facing Srisaket in March, probably in Japan.
> 
> Disappointing really.


Well both of these are real downers, eh? Particularly Poonsawat, that's really gutting. At least I can cling onto the hope of a rematch in the latter.



dkos said:


> A triple 'world' title card in Japan has been put up on BoxRec, with the date being April 8:
> 
> Shinsuke Yamanaka vs Malcolm Tunacao
> Toshiyuki Igarashi vs Akira Yaegashi
> Gamaliel Diaz vs Takashi Miura


This looks promising though. I wouldn't be surprised if Yaegashi beat Igarashi to be honest, I think he's there for the taking a bit.

Yamanaka-Tunacao is a decent match-up too. Maybe a bit of a step back in terms of "name" value for Yamanaka but Tunacao's been on a decent run since he was beaten by Rolly Mathfsdbhrbshkdbv(something like that :yep), granted off the top of my head Esquivel and Oba are the only decent wins I can think of. I'm sure there's others. Beating him on top of Iwasa, Esquivel, Darchinyan and Gusano is a mighty fine run of form.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> Interesting fight scheduled in a couple of weeks, with fast-tracked prospect Kenji Kubo (1-0, 0KOs) taking on tough Filipino gatekeeper Rey Migreno (18-20-3, 16KOs) over six rounds.
> 
> It looks like Kubo's promoters are trying to capitalise on the high WBC ranking Migreno has (currently #20) from upsetting Pongsaklek in November. Migreno is better than his record suggests, however, and I could see Kubo struggling to deal with the rough, constant pressure style he brings.


Kubo was stopped in, I believe, the 2nd round. The former kickboxing champion was floored three times en route to a TKO victory for Migreno.

Latest on Sato-Srisaket is that there is conflict between the promoters as to where the bout will take place. The mooted locations are Bangkok, Thailand on April 30, or a day earlier in Tokyo, Japan.

Speaking of *Srisaket Sor Rungvisai* (17-1-1, 16KOs), here's footage of his fight from yesterday, a one round destruction of journeyman *Yodpichai Sithsaithong* (8-8, 3KOs):






On the same bill, former WBC super flyweight champion *Suriyan Sor Rungvisai* (24-5-1, 9KOs) picked up a six round decision over *Elmar Francisco *(16-17-2, 4KOs).

The main event saw Suriyan's younger brother, 21-year old *Nawaphon Por Chokchai* (12-0, 9KOs), successfully retain his WBC Asian Boxing Council flyweight title, defeating game challenger *Ronerex Dalut* (8-10-1, 2KOs) via an 8th round stoppage. Selected footage of the fight can be seen here:


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Stumbled on this article on Naoya Inoue earlier:
http://www.boxingprospects.info/1/post/2012/10/naoya-inoue.html

Seems like a hell of a prospect! Hard to believe that video is from his debut.


----------



## dkos

Migreno-Kubo footage:






My description of the fight above was a bit wrong :yep


----------



## boxing prospect

Just read a rumour that Murata is set to turn professional. That would be an amazing addition to the pro ranks.


----------



## scribbs

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=62016#ixzz2JwQrwp5B

This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

*Yoshihiro Kamegai Drills Jose Leal in Two Rounds*
Posted by: Hisao Adachi on 2/2/2013 .

By Hisao Adachi

Korakuen Hall in Tokyo, Japan - Japanese promoter Akihiko Honda of Teiken Boxing staged a grand event that was televised in Tokyo by TV program "Dynamic Glove" in its 510th edition.

In the ten round headliner, WBC #6 world ranked welterweight Yoshihiro Kamegai (22-0-1, 18KOs, 30 years old and Teiken Boxing Gym in Tokyo) secured a TKO victory at 1:59 of the second round over Mexican boxer José Alberto "Flaco" Leal (8-5, 4KOs, 30 years old and from Guadalajara, Jalisco). Kamegai controlled the first round and battered Leal with hard power punches in the second.

For Kamegai it was his first return to the ring since he fought last October in Sacramento, California, where he was held to a draw with Jorge Silva. (96-94, 95 -95, 95-95).

In the co-feature, the #3 ranked Japanese super welterweight champion Daisuke Nakagawa (20-3-2 ,15KOs, 35 years old and Teiken Boxing Gym in Tokyo) won a unanimous decision (97-94, 98-93, 96-94) over # 3 ranked middleweight Takehiro Shimogawara (18-8-2, 6KOs, 30 years old and Jewelry Kadoebi-Boxing Gym in Tokyo).


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

What do people know about the Bantamweight Matsumoto (5-0, 5)? Ohashi Gym seem to have his first name as Akira, boxrec call him Ryo, so which is it?


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> What do people know about the Bantamweight Matsumoto (5-0, 5)? Ohashi Gym seem to have his first name as Akira, boxrec call him Ryo, so which is it?





dkos said:


> ...Ryo Matsumoto (4-0, 4KOs) is another former amateur boxer held in high regard after amassing a 53-3, 39KOs record. Now in the pro ranks, the 18-year old Matsumoto, a lanky, free-flowing super flyweight, will face a Thai opponent in his 5th paid contest.


Definitely Ryo.

Pro debut footage (plus a brief introduction to the fighter):


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I thought it was Ryo but this still confuses me as I can't see why Ohashi Gym would be wrong. Anyway cheers 

Also, got much info on Shoma Fukumoto?


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I thought it was Ryo but this still confuses me as I can't see why Ohashi Gym would be wrong. Anyway cheers
> 
> Also, got much info on Shoma Fukumoto?


I did a bit more digging and Akira is his real name, but he is using Ryo as his boxing alias. I'm not sure why, because there aren't any other boxers called Akira Matsumoto.

Can't say I know anything about Fukumoto, sorry.


----------



## dkos

Ryosuke Iwasa is boxing on March 2nd against Filipino journeyman Marjohn Yap (18-8, 10KOs) in a scheduled ten-rounder. Considering Iwasa is on the fringes of earning a 'world' title shot, this a pretty disappointing choice of opponent.

By the way, there was a recent interview with Iwasa conducted by Dog House Boxing. Link is here for those interested:

http://www.doghouseboxing.com/Boxing_News/Anson-020413-Dyosuke-Iwasa-Interview-Boxing.htm


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man

This kind of flew under the radar, but Jomthong Chuwatana (5-0, 3KOs) defended his OPBF super featherweight title a couple of days ago. He successfully beat former OPBF champion Ronald Pontillas (15-5-3, 7KOs) by a 12-round unanimous decision. Scores were: 118-110, 117-111 and 119-109.

Good news is that it was broadcast live in Thailand, so footage should be easy to come by :happy


----------



## Flea Man

@dkos was at ring side Mate :good


----------



## dkos

:lol: Talk about being lucky to be there for it! 

How'd he look?


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Anyone know how Tobe went on earlier today?


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> :lol: Talk about being lucky to be there for it!
> 
> How'd he look?


Porous defensively but workmanlike performance result never in doubt. Met him as well, sound nipper.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Flea.


----------



## Boxed Ears

I say hey Flea.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Flea Man?


----------



## dkos

Naoya Inoue (2-0, 2KOs) will be fighting on April 16 against JBC #1 Yuki Sano (17-2-4, 12KOs) over ten rounds at light flyweight. 

Due to the Japanese light flyweight belt being vacant and both boxers being ranked in the top five domestically, this contest could be upgraded to a title fight.


----------



## JamieC

dkos said:


> Naoya Inoue (2-0, 2KOs) will be fighting on April 16 against JBC #1 Yuki Sano (17-2-4, 12KOs) over ten rounds at light flyweight.
> 
> Due to the Japanese light flyweight belt being vacant and both boxers being ranked in the top five domestically, this contest could be upgraded to a title fight.


how do you think he'll or is it too hard to tell at this stage? i dont know anything about sano i wont lie


----------



## dkos

JamieC said:


> how do you think he'll or is it too hard to tell at this stage? i dont know anything about sano i wont lie


I don't know too much about him either, TBH.

It seems like another educated step up by Inoue's management. They're doing things very similar to the way Kazuto Ioka was brought on. And like Ioka, I don't see him faltering at this stage.


----------



## dkos

Not 100%, but I believe Shuhei Tsuchiya was stopped in the 9th round of his contest against Shoji Kawase.










:-(


----------



## Bryn

:stonk


----------



## dkos

Another day, another touted prospect almost loses their '0'.

Ryuji Hara (14-0, 10KOs) kept his minimumweight Japaneses title as he survived a knockdown to take a close unanimous decision over Yuma Iwahashi (9-5-1, 1KO). The scores were 95-94, 95-94 and 97-94 for the defending champion.


----------



## Bryn

So, I take it that Tsuchiya did lose then? Is the fight online anywhere?


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> So, I take it that Tsuchiya did lose then? Is the fight online anywhere?


----------



## dkos

*Donnie Nietes *(31-1-4, 17KOs) held on to his WBO light flyweight title today in the Philippines, but had to settle for a draw against Mexican *Moises Fuentes* (16-1-1, 8KOs). Two cards had it 114-114, while the third judge scored the contest 115-113 in favour of Nietes.

On the undercard, touted prospect *Genesis Servania* (19-0, 7KOs) stopped former two-time 'world' title challenger *Angky Angkotta* (26-9-1, 14KOs) in the seventh round of their scheduled 12-round contest. With this result, the 21-year old successfully defended the WBO Asia Pacific super bantamweight title he acquired in his previous bout.

---

In Tokyo, Japan, world rated contender *Ryosuke Iwasa* (14-1, 9KOs) was taken the ten-round distance against tough Filipino *Marjohn Yap* (18-9, 10KOs). The scores for bout were as followed: 97-93, 97-92 and 98-92.

(As usual, I'll have to verify the Iwasa fight when the result appears on BoxRec).


----------



## dkos

Plenty of upsets happening recently, as the world rated *Yukinori Oguni* (10-1, 2KOs) retired after ten rounds against the unheralded *Shingo Wake* (13-4-2, 6KOs) for the OPBF super bantamweight title in Kobe, Japan.


----------



## dkos

By the way, Sato-Srisaket has been confirmed for May 3 in Thailand:

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/sato-to-defend-wbc-115lb-belt-in-thailand-176906#more-176906



> *Sato to defend WBC 115lb belt in Thailand*
> 
> _By Joe Koizumi_
> 
> WBC super-flyweight champ Yota Sato (26-2-1, 12 KOs), a flamboyant Japanese, will make his third defense of his belt against Srisaket Sor Rungvisai (17-3-1, 16 KOs) in the challenger's home turf, Thailand, on May 3. It was announced by Kyoei Promotions handling the Japanese speedster, who is under the option agreement of ex-champ Suriyan Sor Rungvisai that Sato had dethroned here in March of the previous year.
> 
> For Japanese boxers, Thailand is the most unfortunate place because of high temperature and uncomfortable humidity. In seventeen previous world title goes with Japanese contestants involved there, the record is 0-16-1. This isn't a rugby score. No Japanese haven't won with world belts on the line in Thailand.
> 
> Even Hall of Famer Fighting Harda, in 1963, failed to defend his world flyweight throne, losing to former titlist Pone Kingpetch by a fifteen-round controversial verdict in Bangkok. "Razor puncher" Hiroyuki Ebihara was also unsuccessful to keep his newly acquired flyweight belt as he lost to the same Kingpetch (who he had polished off via first-round knockout) in Bangkok in 1964. At that time, it was very customary that a newly crowned champion should meet an ex-champ in a return bout of his first defense. For forty-nine years since, no world champions from Japan haven't gone and fought in Thailand to risk his belts at stake.
> 
> Sato undauntedly showed his confidence, saying, "I'll be the first man to defend the world belt there. I wish to make history in Thailand. I don't care about any expected disturbance or hostile atmosphere, and will successfully defend my belt." The 29-year-old Sato is well-known by his strong heart, and we wish his good luck there.


That's a mental record for unsuccessful attempts at a 'world' title in Thailand by Japanese fighters!

Oh, and Srisaket has had a couple more losses added to his record on BoxRec since the last time I viewed it - thankfully they were at the beginning of his career :yep


----------



## dkos

So it seems like Takashi Uchiyama will be defending his WBA super featherweight title on May 6 in Tokyo, Japan. His opponent is Jaider Parra (20-0-1, 10KOs), an unknown from Venezuela that is ranked #10 with the WBA for winning one of their baubles almost three years ago...

A far cry from those optimistic plans to fight in America against Gamboa...


----------



## dkos

*Cuello, Jaro to fight in Japan*

Denver Cuello, who has recently been the victim of boxing politics that have denied him his shot at world glory, will be fighting in Japan for first time against veteran Takashi Kunishige over a scheduled ten rounds on April 7.

Despite winning a final eliminator with the WBC in May 2012 against Carlos Perez in Mexico, Cuello (32-4-6, 21KOs) has been shoved aside by the much-maligned governing body as they try and break into the lucrative Chinese market with Xiong Zhao Zhong - the first Chinese boxer to be a 'world' champion - holding their strap at minimumweight.

In a tune-up before hopefully getting his chance at the title, Cuello will face the durable, former WBC title challenger Takashi Kunishige (24-8-2, 2KOs) who has battled the likes of Suriyan Sor Rungvisai, Kazuto Ioka and Edgar Sosa in the past.

Another featured bout on the card pits former flyweight king Sonny Boy Jaro (34-11-5, 24KOs) against nearly-man Hiroyuki Hisataka (21-10-1, 10KOs) in an intriguing crossroads fight at flyweight over ten rounds.

The promotion is topped by the controversial Koki Kameda (29-1, 17KOs) putting his WBA World bantamweight title on the line against Juan Carlos Payano (12-0, 6KOs) in a voluntary defence.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

dkos said:


> Naoya Inoue (2-0, 2KOs) will be fighting on April 16 against JBC #1 Yuki Sano (17-2-4, 12KOs) over ten rounds at light flyweight.
> 
> Due to the Japanese light flyweight belt being vacant and both boxers being ranked in the top five domestically, this contest could be upgraded to a title fight.


Looks like a huge step up though as long as Inoue keeps his head and can actually do 10 rounds at this stage he should win IMO. The card also has Ryo Matsumoto on it and Yohei Tobe...oh Tobe how I had big hopes for you...


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Looks like a huge step up though as long as Inoue keeps his head and can actually do 10 rounds at this stage he should win IMO. The card also has Ryo Matsumoto on it and Yohei Tobe...oh Tobe how I had big hopes for you...


I wouldn't count Tobe out just yet despite his recent form. I'm still not sold on Matsumoto though, although I've only seen his debut TBF.

Also Yuta Saito is boxing on that card. From a bog-standard 3-3 record, he then did this:










Which was the catalyst for his great run of form that led to winning the super flyweight Rookie of the Year title!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Uchiyama needs to step up!


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Minor upset as Jose Maxian stopped Tsukasa Saito


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Sorry if this has already been posted btw!


----------



## Michael

Thats a poor enough fight for Uchiyama, who I rate very highly. He's far and away the best 130 pounder around but I can't see him going to America anytime soon, like a lot of Japanese fighters he seems content fighting his mandatory's at home.


----------



## dkos

So WBA World bantamweight champion Koki Kameda has been struggling to find an opponent for his scheduled defence on April 7. However, it has been announced he will be facing Panomroonglek Kaiyanghadaogym (36-1, 19KOs), who currently campaign's at flyweight...


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

dkos said:


> So WBA World bantamweight champion Koki Kameda has been struggling to find an opponent for his scheduled defence on April 7. However, it has been announced he will be facing Panomroonglek Kaiyanghadaogym (36-1, 19KOs), who currently campaign's at flyweight...


After the Ruiz result I can't see anyone of note wanting to face Koki in Japan. He's made his bed I guess...


----------



## scribbs

Ohba regains Japanese 118lb belt

Report by Joe Koizumi

WBC#9 bantam Kohei Ohba (33-2-1, 12 KOs), 118, regained the Japanese national 118-pound belt by winning a unanimous decision (96-94, 97-93 and 98-93) over JBC#1 Zerofit Jerope (AKA Jerope Mercado; 25-4-3, 9 KOs), 117.75, over ten fast rounds on Saturday in Kobe, Japan.

Ohba, once a bright prospect in Nagoya, had experienced his ambition derailed by a couple of bitter setbacks by Filipino veterans Malcolm Tunacao on points and Rolly Lunas Matsushita by an eleventh-round TKO, but displayed his great motivation back to stardom with his very positive performance. Ohba took the initiative from the outset as he showed his aggressiveness in outpunching the Japan-based Filipino counterpuncher. The third saw Ohba hit the deck with the third man ignoring it without counting, and it was Ohba that dominated the round with his good retaliation. Jerope fought well, but he failed to show enough to seize a victory because of his usual cautiousness and too much patience. Ohba, five years his junior at 28, thus regained the national belt in three years after his relinquishment.

Promoter: Shinsei Promotions.


----------



## scribbs

Nozaki, Tanaka draw in WBC Youth title go

Report by Joe Koizumi

WBC youth super-fly champ Masamichi Nozaki (16-3-1, 6 KOs), 118, Japan, barely kept his belt as he was held to a majority draw (95-95 twice and 96-94 for him) by unbeaten local prospect Yushi Tanaka (9-0-3, 6 KOs), 117.25, over ten fast rounds on Sunday. It was a typical boxer-puncher confrontation, as the much shorter champ Nozaki kept boring in to try to mix it up, while the lanky jabber Tanaka kept sticking to keep him from coming in the close quarter. Nozaki made an early start and took the initiative in the second and third sessions. The open scoring system after the fourth showed: 39-37 twice for Nozaki and 38-38. Tanaka, three years his junior at 21, accelerated his speedy jabbing and combination punching from the fifth on, but Nozaki, despite his nose-bleeding, occasionally displayed his persistent retaliation to refuse to easily yield the initiative to Tanaka. After the seventh, the tallies were: 67-66 twice for the champ and 66-67 for the challenger. It became a three-round fight, but they furiously swapped hot punches on almost even terms. Since it was a graduation fight for Nozaki (according to the WBC youth championship rules and regulations, a champ over twenty-four shall be allowed to do just a defense as a graduation and then have to renounce it to pave the way for younger boxers to compete for the youth belt), Tanaka will face Filipino Vergel Nebran in a quest for the renounced belt in Nagoya on July 14. 

Promoter: Hatanaka Promotions.


----------



## scribbs

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=63902#ixzz2P8J4K2NW
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.

Takayama Scores a Big IBF Title Win Over Rodriguez
Posted by: Ronnie Nathanielsz on 3/31/2013 .

Japan's Katsunari Takayama has regained the IBF minimumweight title with a unanimous twelve round decision over Mario Rodriguez in Sinaloa, Mexico.

All three judges had Takayama the winner with two judges giving the win to the ALA Promotions fighter by scores of 119-109 and 117-111 while the third judge had a much closer scorecard of 115-113.

Takayama first won the title with a unanimous twelve round decision over Isaac Bustos in Osaka, Japan on April 4,2005 but lost in his first title defense to Eagle Kyowa (Den Junlapan) on August 6, 2005.

ALA Promotions president Michael Aldeguer was pleased when we informed him about the result. He said Takayama is a good fighter and only lost to Joyi because "its hard to win in South Africa."

The 29 year old Takayama improved his record to 25-6 with 10 knockouts while the 24 year old Rodriguez nicknamed "Dragoncito" dropped to 15-7-4 with 11 knockouts.

The Mexican was coming off a big 7th round knockout over Nkosinathi Joyi last September 1 while Takayama had lost to Joyi by a unanimous twelve round decision in South Africa on March 30, 2012.

In his last fight Takayama lost a twelve round split decision to Filipino Mateo Handig for the vacant IBF Pan Pacific title.


----------



## dkos

I was confident Takayama would beat Rodriguez, basically just by looking at their respective performances against Joyi. Although Rodriguez has the 'W' over Joyi it wasn't a good performance, whereas Takayama put up a good showing and finished strong against the South African.

Based on that, I felt Takayama could outbox Rogriguez and also keep up with the pace unlike Joyi.

With the win, Takayama is the only the 2nd Japanese fighter to win an IBF title. Although with the JBC recently recognizing both the IBF and WBO, that number will soon increase.


----------



## scribbs

> In his last fight Takayama lost a twelve round split decision to Filipino Mateo Handig for the vacant IBF Pan Pacific title.


This kind of makes a mockery of the title when he cannot win the regional title but boxing ratings & politics eh, what can you do? :think



dkos said:


> I was confident Takayama would beat Rodriguez, basically just by looking at their respective performances against Joyi. Although Rodriguez has the 'W' over Joyi it wasn't a good performance, whereas Takayama put up a good showing and finished strong against the South African.
> 
> Based on that, I felt Takayama could outbox Rogriguez and also keep up with the pace unlike Joyi.
> 
> With the win, Takayama is the only the 2nd Japanese fighter to win an IBF title. Although with the JBC recently recognizing both the IBF and WBO, that number will soon increase.


I need to watch some more fights of the orient/asia!

Cheers for info regarding Japan recognising WBO & IBF. :thumbsup This can open up some unification bouts in the lower divisions, you never know?


----------



## dkos

scribbs said:


> This kind of makes a mockery of the title when he cannot win the regional title but boxing ratings & politics eh, what can you do? :think
> 
> I need to watch some more fights of the orient/asia!
> 
> Cheers for info regarding Japan recognising WBO & IBF. :thumbsup This can open up some unification bouts in the lower divisions, you never know?


His loss to Handig was apparently very controversial.

Hopefully we some more unifications :good


----------



## scribbs

dkos said:


> His loss to Handig was apparently very controversial.
> 
> Hopefully we some more unifications :good


Gonna make him a project, see if I can find some fights on youtube


----------



## dkos

From the tantalising prospect of a massive fight at the lower weights against Roman Gonzalez, *Kazuto Ioka* - after electing not to pursue challenging the formidable Nicaraguan - will defend his WBA World/paper light flyweight title against *Wisanu Kokietgym* in an uninspiring match-up.

Wisanu's record: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=98115&cat=boxer


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

dkos said:


> From the tantalising prospect of a massive fight at the lower weights against Roman Gonzalez, *Kazuto Ioka* - after electing not to pursue challenging the formidable Nicaraguan - will defend his WBA World/paper light flyweight title against *Wisanu Kokietgym* in an uninspiring match-up.
> 
> Wisanu's record: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=98115&cat=boxer


Really disappointing, I think it's a wise move from Ioka though. He needs more experience and a couple more fights at the weight.


----------



## dkos

*Ryoichi Taguchi *(18-1-1, 8KOs) has become one to watch after winning the vacant Japanese light flyweight title, taking a clear unanimous decision over the highly regarded *Yuki Chinen* (13-1, 6KOs). The bout was scored 97-93, 98-92 and 99-92 in favour of the 26-year old Taguchi.


----------



## dkos

*Koki Kameda* (30-1, 17KOs) has, again, been involved in another close decision victory, this time beating *Panomroonglek Kaiyanghadaogym* (36-2, 19KOs) by a split verdict to retain his WBA World bantamweight title. One judge had it 116-113 for the challenger, but he was overruled by scorecards of 115-114 and 115-113 for Kameda.

In a surprise, Filipino puncher *Denver Cuello* (33-4-6, 21KOs) was pushed to a majority decision victory over former 'world' title challenger *Takashi Kunishige* (24-9-2, 2KOs). The scores for the bout were 97-92 and 96-93 for Cuello, while the other judge had it even at 95-95. Cuello is awaiting a WBC minimumweight title shot against the winner of Xiong Zhao Zhong vs Carlos Ortega on May 3.

In a crossroads battle, *Hiroyuki Hisataka* (22-10-1, 10KOs) breathed new life into his career as he defeated former flyweight ruler *Sonny Boy Jaro* (34-12-5, 22KOs) by unanimous decision over 10 rounds. Scoring for the bout was as followed: 98-94, 98-94 and 96-94 all for Hisataka.


----------



## dkos

*Nobuo Nashiro* (19-5-1, 13KOs) scored his first (somewhat) notable win in almost two years, stopping Thailand's *Yodchanchai Nakornloung Promotion *(19-3, 16KOs) in the 6th of a scheduled 10 rounds. The always exciting Nashiro, 31, had said he would retire if he failed to beat Tepparith Kokietgym in September of last year, but his valiant performance in defeat prompted him to continue his journey towards a third 'world' title.

Fast-tracked former flyweight world title challenger *Hirofumi Mukai* (8-2-1, 1KO) was surprisingly stopped for the first time in his professional career by contender *Mark Anthony Geraldo* (27-4-3, 12KOs), with the Filipino decking the hometown favourite in the 2nd of a scheduled 10 rounds.


----------



## scribbs

*Miura dethrones WBC 130lb champ Diaz*

By Joe Koizumi

Unheralded but hard-punching southpaw Takashi Miura (25-2-2, 19 KOs), 130, Japan, impressively captured the WBC super-feather belt as he battered and bloodied Mexican defending champ Gamaliel Diaz (37-10-2, 17 KOs), 130, decked him four times and finally stopped him at 1:21 of the ninth round on Monday in Tokyo, Japan.

It was Diaz's initial defense since he dethroned Takahiro Aoh by an upset unanimous verdict last October, but the Mexican looked quite different from what he convincingly defeated Aoh. Diaz couldn't avert Miura's southpaw lefts, hitting the deck in the third, sixth, seventh and fatal ninth rounds.

Diaz sustained a gash over the right eyebrow caused by an accidental butt midway in the opening session with Miura penalized a point due to the WBC eye-cut rule. Miura, in the closing seconds of the third session, sent him on the seats of trunks with a devastating left. The Japanese southpaw often caught the fading Mexican with solid lefts to the face to make him a bloody mess and Diaz's face became grotesquely swollen as the contest progressed.

As Miura floored the champ for the fourth time midway in round nine, the referee Laurence Cole didn't hesitate to declare a halt. This was the first of the WBC world title tripleheader.


----------



## scribbs

*Yamanaka keeps WBC 118lb belt by final round stoppage*

By Joe Koizumi

Unbeaten WBC bantam champ, hard-hitting Japanese southpaw Shinsuke Yamanaka (18-0, 13 KOs), 118, beautifully kept his title as he finally caught ex-WBC flyweight ruler Malcolm Tunacao (32-3-3, 20 KOs), 117.5, a Japan-based Filipino lefty, and dropped him to have the referee halt the affair at 1:57 of the twelfth and final round on Monday in Tokyo, Japan. It's the main event of the WBC tripleheader that fully entertained the crowd.


----------



## scribbs

*Yaegashi wins WBC 112lb belt from Igarashi
*
By Joe Koizumi

It's a night of upsets. We have just witnessed another newly crowned world champ. Ex-WBA minimum champ Akira Yaegashi (17-3, 9 KOs), 112, surprisingly upset WBC flyweight defending titlist Toshiyuki Igarashi (17-2-1, 10 KOs), 112, by winning a unanimous decision over twelve gory rounds on Monday in Tokyo, Japan. The decision was quite unanimous: Steve Morrow (US) 115-110, Duane Ford (US) 116-109, and Hubert Minn (US) 117-108, all in favor of Yaegashi.

Yaegashi, more than two inches shorter than the southpaw champ, made a good start and swept the first four rounds since Igarashi inexplicably failed to utilize his trademark footwork only to mix it up and absorbed the challenger's opening attacks. The fifth saw Yaegashi penalized a point because of an accidental butt, though winning the round. In round six, each was deducted a point by the same reason because of the WBC eye-cut rule. Yaegashi's continual assault made the champ's cuts wider and deeper, so Igarashi had to continue fighting with the badly bloodied face. In the second half, the champ looked like wearing a red mask. After the eighth, the WBC open scoring system indicated Yaegashi leading on points-77-72, 76-73 and 75-74. The challenger apparently swept the last four rounds, as he battered the gory champ with big effective shots to almost topple him down the stretch.

We just wonder why the much taller champ with such an advantageous reach, Igarashi didn't keep his proper distance only to so recklessly swap punches toe-to-toe in a rough-and-tumble fiasco and lost his throne.


----------



## dkos

Just a reminder for fights tomorrow that include some of the more high-profile prospects in Japan:

Naoya Inoue (2-0, 2KOs) vs Yuki Sano (17-2-4, 12KOs)

Ryo Matsumoto (6-0, 6KOs) vs Yoshinori Koto (6-7-2, 1KO)

Yohei Tobe (4-1-1, 2KOs) vs Chatchai Or Benjamad (1-6)

Yuta Saito (7-3-1, 6KOs) vs Shuji Hamada (10-5-3, 2KOs)


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

dkos said:


> Just a reminder for fights tomorrow that include some of the more high-profile prospects in Japan:
> 
> Naoya Inoue (2-0, 2KOs) vs Yuki Sano (17-2-4, 12KOs)
> 
> Ryo Matsumoto (6-0, 6KOs) vs Yoshinori Koto (6-7-2, 1KO)
> 
> Yohei Tobe (4-1-1, 2KOs) vs Chatchai Or Benjamad (1-6)
> 
> Yuta Saito (7-3-1, 6KOs) vs Shuji Hamada (10-5-3, 2KOs)


A rough translation of Fuji TV's schedule says:

"Caspe! Rank # 1 in Japan, Inoue monster challenge matches and public protest Murata boxing gold medalist EXCITING TIME ~! ~"

...could it be Murata's debut as well? O_O


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> A rough translation of Fuji TV's schedule says:
> 
> "Caspe! Rank # 1 in Japan, Inoue monster challenge matches and public protest Murata boxing gold medalist EXCITING TIME ~! ~"
> 
> ...could it be Murata's debut as well? O_O


Be great if it was true, but it looks like it might just be an exhibition rather than his debut.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Any idea who the opponent was? Murata looked amazing. Sure he looked a weight bigger than the other guy but his offense was fantastic such a joy to watch even if it was just a 3 round exhibition


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Any idea who the opponent was? Murata looked amazing. Sure he looked a weight bigger than the other guy but his offense was fantastic such a joy to watch even if it was just a 3 round exhibition


I'm not sure but it might have been Keita Obara, the Japanese light welterweight champion.

Results from today:

Naoya Inoue (3-0, 3KOs) TKO10 Yuki Sano (17-3-4, 12KOs)

Ryo Matsumoto (6-0, 6KOs) TKO5 Yoshinori Koto (6-8-2, 1KO)

Shuji Hamada (11-5-3, 2KOs) MD Yuta Saito (7-3-1, 6KOs) :cry
------ 77-75, 77-76 and 76-76 ------

Yohei Tobe (5-1-1, 3KOs) TKO3 Chatchai Or Benjamad (1-7)


----------



## dkos

Actually, the exhibition looks like it was against former Japanese middleweight champion Sanosuke Sasaki.

To be the fair, the competition is so poor at the higher weights in Japan that Murata could win the national title in his debut. That's what he should aim for, IMO.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

I'd be shocked if it was Sasaki, Murata looked a good 2-3" taller than the other guy (Sasaki is apparently 1/2 an inch shorter than Murata) and I swear the little display said he was 27. Could be but Sasaki is 25.

Don't suppose you know if the fights tomorrow are televised on any channel?


----------



## dkos

I'm pretty sure it was Sasaki. Footage is below; probably won't be around for long:











Also highlights of Naoya Inoue's win:


----------



## dkos

Jesus, I hope Sasaki was paid well for that 'exhibition'. Murata battered him :lol:


----------



## EnglishWay

Watching

Koki Kameda vs Panomroonglek Kaiyanghadaogym 

it's been a good start to the fight, 2nd round was lively..


----------



## EnglishWay

i had koki kameda winning 116-112.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

What an amazing picture!


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Apparently Inoue fought much of his fight with Sano with a damaged right hand.


----------



## dkos

*Teerachai Kratingdaenggym* (19-0, 14KOs) successfully defended his PABA welterweight title for the 6th time in the space of 12 months, stopping Filipino journeyman *Ronnel Esparas* (10-10-1, 2KOs) inside 3 rounds. The powerful 21-year old is ready for a step up.

Footage of the fight:


----------



## dkos

South Korean puncher *Min-Wook Kim *(10-1, 7KOs) scored a career best victory, taking a unanimous decision in Japan over national champion *Shinya Iwabuchi* (21-4, 17KOs) to successfully defend his OPBF light welterweight title for the 3rd time. The scorecards read 117-115, 116-113 and 116-114 in favour of the 26-year old who is now unbeaten in 10.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Kim is ranked something ridiculous like #8 with the WBC! The highest ranked Male Korean


----------



## dkos

Featherweight contender Rey Bautista has apparently retired at the age of 26 after dropping a split decision this past weekend to the unheralded Jose Ramirez. Bautista, once a touted prospect, is best known for losing inside a round to Daniel Ponce De Leon when challenging for the WBO super bantamweight title back in 2007. 

Can't believe it has been that long since the Ponce fight!


----------



## Chatty

dkos said:


> Featherweight contender Rey Bautista has apparently retired at the age of 26 after dropping a split decision this past weekend to the unheralded Jose Ramirez. Bautista, once a touted prospect, is best known for losing inside a round to Daniel Ponce De Leon when challenging for the WBO super bantamweight title back in 2007.
> 
> Can't believe it has been that long since the Ponce fight!


Bautista was a decent little fighter, he never seemed to live up to his potential. I'm sure the people who have Borneo restaurant in Sunderland have some sort of affiliation to him in some way. i remember them talking about him but can't remember why.


----------



## dkos

chatty said:


> Bautista was a decent little fighter, he never seemed to live up to his potential. I'm sure the people who have Borneo restaurant in Sunderland have some sort of affiliation to him in some way. i remember them talking about him but can't remember why.


He's doing well outside of boxing apparently, with "two houses, four cars, sizeable savings and some businesses."

I couldn't tell you if he is affiliated with that restaurant, though. Interesting if he is!


----------



## dkos

On a stacked bill in Thailand, former WBC light flyweight champion *Kompayak Porpramook *(50-4, 35KOs) defeated Venezuelan contender *Jean Piero Perez* (20-6-1, 14KOs) in the 6th round of their main event contest to claim the Interim WBA World flyweight championship.

The undercard saw the surprise return of Thai legend *Pongsaklek Wonjongkam* (88-5-2, 47KOs). After losing to journeyman Rey Megrino at the tail end of 2012, Wonjongkam, at the age of 35, had decided to retire. Yet after less than six months out of the ring, the former flyweight king returned to action with a one round stoppage against debutant Nimroj Daniel.

The highly rated *Yodmongkol Vor Saengthep* (29-2, 18KOs) won his 23rd contest in a row, successfully defending the WBC Youth World light flyweight title for the 11th time via a technical decision against *Jerry Tomogdan* (11-4-2, 7KOs). With the contest stopped after five rounds, all three scorecards read 50-44 for the 22-year old Yodmongkol.

*Knockout CP Freshmart* (3-0, 2KOs), who became somewhat known for winning WBC Youth World minimumweight title in his debut, successfully retained the aforementioned belt for the 2nd time by registering a 5th round TKO over *Mark Anthony Florida* (8-3, 7KOs).

----

Two weight 'world' champion *Hozumi Hasegawa *(32-4, 14KOs) continues on the comeback trail, scoring a 3rd round knockout against the seriously overmatched Veerapol Sor Chantasith (3-4, 2KOs) in Kobe, Japan. After winning titles at bantamweight and featherweight, Hasegawa, 32, is now campaigning at super bantamweight.


----------



## scribbs

*Ex-WBC champ Hasegawa stops Veerapol*

By Joe Koizumi

Ex-WBC bantam and feather champ, Japanese southpaw Hozumi Hasegawa (32-4, 14 KOs), 124, displayed a quick stoppage in dropping Thai #5 feather Veerapol Sor. Chandrasith (8-3, 2 KOs), 123.75, twice and finally halting him at 2:51 of the third round in a scheduled ten rounder on Friday in his native Kobe city, Japan.

The 32-year-old Japanese, having moved down to the 122-pound category from the 126-pound division, is gunning for his third throne in the super-bantam class and appeared in a tune-up bout prior to a possible world title shot in the nearest future. Hasegawa looked a little tense and nervous as he was too much eager to finish the Thailander to bring home the bacon early. The taller Thailander, 24, showed his retaliation in round two, positively throwing long straight rights time and again though they were averted by Hasegawa's elusiveness. The third saw the ex-champ quickly swarm over the Thai youngster with a triple southpaw left, flooring him to the deck. Hasegawa accelerated his attack to send him sprawling to the canvas again. It was a matter of time that Hasegawa would floor him for the third time with a fusillade of punches, which prompted the third man to call a halt before the loser's third visit to the floor. Hasegawa said, "I can be sharper and faster in my next appearance. I'm positively looking forward to my third crown." His third coronation will depend on his target among the champs of the four organizations, of course, except for Guillermo Rigondeaux.

Promoter: Shinsei Promotions.


----------



## Boxed Ears

Pongsaklek Wonjongkam.


----------



## scribbs

*Young Lee Knocks Out Tumbaga in South Korea Bout*

Posted by: Ronnie Nathanielsz on 4/29/2013 .

Super flyweight Edwin Tumbaga has been knocked out in the fourth round in a fight in Paju Cityu, South Korea by a mediocre fighter in Bum-Young Lee.

The end for Tumbaga who has lost 3 of his last 4 fights, 2 by knockouts and 1 by TKO with one draw, while Lee, in contrast had won 3 of his last 4 fights with 1 draw.

With his latest defeat the 29 year old Tumbaga who is not even rated in the top 15 by the Games and Amusments Board now has twice as many losses as wins with a dismal record of 10-20 with 5 draws and 6 knockouts.

Lee who is also 29 years old improved to 8-5-2 with 3 knockouts.


----------



## dkos

*Kyotaro Fujimoto* (6-1, 4KOs) will challenge Japan-based Ugandan *Okello Peter *(21-6, 19KOs) for the vacant Japanese heavyweight title on July 25 at the Korakuen Hall, Tokyo. The bout will be a historic occasion in Japan; the domestic championship at heavyweight hasn't been contested in over 56 years due to the lack of viable challengers at the weight. In fact, only one Japanese heavyweight title fight has took place to date, with Noburu Kataoka defeating his rival Yutaka Nakagoshi over 10 rounds for the belt back in 1957.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Right this is hurting my head. We've all read Japanese champions are 0-16-1 in title defenses in Thailand...who the bloody hell was the 1?


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Right this is hurting my head. We've all read Japanese champions are 0-16-1 in title defenses in Thailand...who the bloody hell was the 1?


I tried finding out to no avail. In an interview with Srisaket's promoter the other day, he mentioned that no Japanese fighter had defended their world title in Thailand for 50 years. That obviously narrowed things down, but I still couldn't find the '1'.


----------



## scribbs

*Yota Sato, Srisaket Ready For WBC World Title Showdown*
Posted by: Carlos Costa on 5/3/2013 .

WBC Super Flyweight World Champion Yota Sato (26-2-1, 12 KO's) of Japan and Thailand challenger Srisaket Sor Rungvisai (18-3-1, 17 KO's) weighted-in 115 lbs in their first try at the scale, clearing the way for their world title clash tomorrow at Khonmuangsri Stadium in the northeastern city of Si Sa Ket, Kingdom of Thailand.










WBC officials in charge are: referee: Guido Cavalleri of Italy. Judges: José Juan Guerra of México, Jesse Reyes of Texas and John McKaie of New York. Fight supervisor is Alberto León of New Mexico, USA.

The 26-year-old hard-swinging Thailander Srisaket Sor Rungvisao is WBC No. 8, while the taller and faster Yota Sato, 29, has been world champ over a year, making tomorrow the third defense of the world crown he grabbed from Suriyan Sor Rungvisai at the Korakuen Hall in Tokyo.

Minutes before the weight-in, the fighters successfully passed the medical check-up, Srisaket boasting a pulse rate of 42 bpm, while the Japanese world champion Yota Sato had 41 bpm.

The fight card is a presentation of 24-year-old Thai promoter Thainchai Pisitwuttinan, the youngest man to organize and promote a boxing world championship fight.

UNDERCARDS: FILIPINOS VS THAIS

The preliminary fights will be festivals of knuckle between Filipino and Thai warriors, mixing it up in non-title international combats.

In the first one, undefeated 21-year-old Thailander Nawapol Sor Rungvisai (13-0, 10 KO's) battles Filipino journeyman Rodel Tejares (20-26-4, 5 KO's) of Kadingilan, Bukidnon.

Nawapol made 114.4 lbs (52 kgs), while the 28-year-old Tejares tipped the scale at 113.3 (51.5 kgs).

In addition, 24-year-old Filipino Jilo Merlin (13-15-2, 2 KO's) of San Francisco, Agusan del Sur faces WBC No. 3 former WBC Super Flyweight World champion Suriyan Sor Rungvisai (25-5-1, 10 KO's) in a 6-rounder in the bantamweight division.

Jilo Merlin weighted-in 121. 4 lbs (55.2 kgs), as the former champ Suriyan made 120.5 lbs (54.8 kgs).

In another clash, WBC No. 12 bantamweight Yodcharnchai Nakornloung (19-3, 16 KO's) scaled-in 119.2 lbs (54.2 kg) for his battle with fellow Thai Yodpichai Or Kittima, who made 118.8 lbs (54 kg).

The Yota Sato-Srisaket Sor Rungvisa rumble for the WBC Super Flyweight World Title will be in the afternoon hours in Thailand (a new for Yota Sato who is used to fight in the evenings) and is scheduled to be broadcast LIVE in Thailand and Japan.

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=65104#ixzz2SDPn28AL
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.


----------



## dkos

The big card in Thailand has started; *Nawaphon Por Chokchai* (14-0, 11KOs), younger brother of former champion Suriyan, beat Filipino journeyman Rodel Tejares (20-27-4, 5KOs) with a knockout in the 2nd of a scheduled 10 rounds.

The show, by the way, is being broadcast on TV Tokyo (I believe) in Japan. The channel is available with Keyhole TV :good


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> The big card in Thailand has started; *Nawaphon Por Chokchai* (14-0, 11KOs), younger brother of former champion Suriyan, beat Filipino journeyman Rodel Tejares (20-27-4, 5KOs) with a knockout in the 2nd of a scheduled 10 rounds.
> 
> The show, by the way, is being broadcast on TV Tokyo (I believe) in Japan. The channel is available with Keyhole TV :good


Cheers Kos. No idea what 'Keyhole TV' is though.

Sure the videos will be posted in here.


----------



## dkos

Bryn said:


> Cheers Kos. No idea what 'Keyhole TV' is though.
> 
> Sure the videos will be posted in here.


Just some software you download to watch Japanese TV. I can't get the channel to work, though.

The fight is also being broadcast on Channel 7 in Thailand. The link for live streaming is below:

http://www.ch7.com/live.html

It's not working, however :-(


----------



## dkos

*Srisaket Sor Rungvisai* (19-3, 18KOs) caused an upset in capturing the WBC super flyweight title, halting *Yota Sato* (26-3-1, 12KOs) in the 8th round of their contest. The Thai challenger, unbeaten in his last 18 fights, dominated proceedings throughout. After four rounds, the WBC's open scoring indicated Srisaket, 26, was ahead by tallies of 40-36, 39-37 and 39-37. He continued to take the fight to Sato, 29, with the former champion struggling to match his opponent's power on the inside. A dominant 7th round led to what was seemingly an inevitable finish in the next, with the referee intervening to save Sato from further punishment.

I'm quite shocked by that result, TBH.


----------



## Wallet

dkos said:


> *Srisaket Sor Rungvisai* (19-3, 18KOs) caused an upset in capturing the WBC super flyweight title, halting *Yota Sato* (26-3-1, 12KOs) in the 8th round of their contest.
> 
> I'm quite shocked by that result, TBH.


The Thai curse. :deal


----------



## dkos

Wallet said:


> The Thai curse. :deal


:yep


----------



## dkos

Last two and a bit rounds of the Sato-Srisaket fight:






Sato was daft in electing to stay on the inside against a flat footed power puncher like Srisaket, especially when his style is essentially the opposite of that. The Thai just wanted it more, however, and he wouldn't be deterred.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Sorry DKOS had I been on here I'd have sent you a working link to CH7. 

Watched it live and whilst it's easy to say that Sato should have moved more, he tried that early in the bout yet Srisaket just walked him down and showed very, very under-rated footwork. Sato took a real battering in rounds 3,4,7 and 8 and the fact could honestly have been stopped in the 7th. 

It was an upset but Srisaket looks like he could give anyone at 115 or 118 a very hard night as he's fucking relentless. He slowed down in rounds 5 and 6 (he had only been beyond 6 once) then stepped on the gas again in 7. Very impressive display and whilst Sato still looks the "better" boxer he simply couldn't avoid Srisaket for more than a few seconds before the Thai closed the distance.


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Sorry DKOS had I been on here I'd have sent you a working link to CH7.
> 
> Watched it live and whilst it's easy to say that Sato should have moved more, he tried that early in the bout yet Srisaket just walked him down and showed very, very under-rated footwork. Sato took a real battering in rounds 3,4,7 and 8 and the fact could honestly have been stopped in the 7th.
> 
> It was an upset but Srisaket looks like he could give anyone at 115 or 118 a very hard night as he's fucking relentless. He slowed down in rounds 5 and 6 (he had only been beyond 6 once) then stepped on the gas again in 7. Very impressive display and whilst Sato still looks the "better" boxer he simply couldn't avoid Srisaket for more than a few seconds before the Thai closed the distance.


:good

Super flyweight is definitely one of the best and most interesting divisions in boxing right now.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

http://asianboxing.weebly.com/7/post/2013/05/srisaket-smashes-sato.html

One of the better write ups of the fight for those who didn't catch it


----------



## Indigo Pab

Thanks @iamasadlittleboy.:good


----------



## dkos

Two 'world' title fights in Japan tomorrow, with long standing WBA super featherweight champion *Takashi Uchiyama* (19-0-1, 16KOs) headlining against a seemingly soft touch in 30-year old Venezuelan *Jaider Parra* (20-0-1, 10KOs).

The much more interesting contest involves *Kohei Kono* (28-7, 11KOs), who shockingly upset Tepparith Kokietgym to capture the WBA super flyweight crown in December 2012, defending his belt against mandatory challenger *Liborio Solis *(14-3-1, 7KOs). Although Solis, 31, has a modest looking record in terms of numbers in the win-loss columns, he has beaten Rafael Concepcion and Jose Salgado in two of his last three fights to stake his claim as a viable contender.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

TV Tokyo are doing some build up stuff at the moment, already featured Uchiyama and Murata.

The fights themselves are on from 19:54 LOCAL time.

I'll be in the minority I'm looking forward to Uchiyama v Parra more than Solis v Kono. Parra's brother went over to Japan a number of times and claimed notable victories so he could well have a bit of an effect of Jaider, should be better than many think, though I'd struggle to see Uchiyama losing.

The card also features the debut of Ide Yoichi (or as google translate likes to call him "Ide One Sheep" -_-


----------



## dkos

*Solis wins WBA 115lb belt from Kono*

_By Joe Koizumi_

Venezuelan *Liborio Solis* (15-3-1, 7 KOs), 115, unified the WBA super-flyweight belt as he, WBA interim ruler, defeated WBA regular champ *Kohei Kono* (28-8, 11 KOs), 115, by a majority decision (115-111, 114-112, 113-113) over twelve hard-fought rounds on Monday in Tokyo, Japan. Kono floored Solis with a countering right in round two, but the Venezuelan dropped the Japanese back with a vicious left hook in round eight in a give-and-take total war.
(More to come)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/solis-wins-wba-115lb-belt-from-kono-194604


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

WTF? Tokyo TV start their show in 20 minutes  So they are showing it on tape delay?


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> WTF? Tokyo TV start their show in 20 minutes  So they are showing it on tape delay?


Don't worry, I probably got the Twitter translation wrong :lol:

I'm pretty sure the Uchiyama fight will be live.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

I spent 2 hours trying to work out who/what "Ide One Sheep" was yesterday...turns out it was Ide Yoichi...who debuted on the undercard (no idea on the result)


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Kono walking out now on Tokyo TV


----------



## dkos

*Uchiyama finishes Parra in five*

_By Joe Koizumi_

Unbeaten Japanese Takashi Uchiyama (20-0-1, 17 KOs), 130, kept his WBA super-featherweight belt as he sank previously undefeated challenger Jaider Parra (20-1-1 10 KOs), 129.75, a Venezuelan jabber, in agony with a single body shot at 2:15 of the fifth round on Monday in Tokyo, Japan. It was Uchiyama's seventh successful defense with six within the distance. (More to come)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/uchiyama-finishes-parra-in-five-194609






---

I go on about Uchiyama's body punching, so it's great to see him finish a fight again with such a shot :yep


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Ryo Miyazaki (19-0-3, 11) retained his WBA Minimumweight title with an 5th round KO of Mexican Carlos Velarde (23-3-1, 13). Boxrec have it down as a TKO but he certainly took the count and was very much KTFO'd!

Miyazaki's stablemate and one of Japan's rising stars Kazuto Ioka (12-0, 8) also retained his title, the WBA Light Flyweight belt, thanks to 9th round KO of Wisanu Kokietgym (42-9-2, 13) which was, as some may have guess, the result of a fierce body shot (well actually 2).


----------



## Bryn

dkos said:


> *Uchiyama finishes Parra in five*
> 
> _By Joe Koizumi_
> 
> Unbeaten Japanese Takashi Uchiyama (20-0-1, 17 KOs), 130, kept his WBA super-featherweight belt as he sank previously undefeated challenger Jaider Parra (20-1-1 10 KOs), 129.75, a Venezuelan jabber, in agony with a single body shot at 2:15 of the fifth round on Monday in Tokyo, Japan. It was Uchiyama's seventh successful defense with six within the distance. (More to come)
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/uchiyama-finishes-parra-in-five-194609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> I go on about Uchiyama's body punching, so it's great to see him finish a fight again with such a shot :yep


The body work really payed dividends, a crunching shot to finish it too. Lovely stuff.

Would like to see a slo-mo of the finish. :yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Sounds like a great night of fights. Uchiyama is a really good operator, would love to see him step up in class now.


----------



## scribbs

*Kokeitgym Decisions Buhawe, Remains In Title Hunt*

Posted by: Jake Donovan on 5/10/2013 .

Former super flyweight titlist Tepparith Kokietgym remains in the hunt for a crack at another title run after turning back the challenge of Jecker Buhawe. The dimuninitive Thai boxer picked up his second straight win, scoring a unanimous decision after 12 rounds of action Friday evening in Ban Mi, Thailand.

All three judges scored the contest 119-109 in favor of Kokietgym, who now improves to 23-3 (13KO). Buhawe falls to 14-8-1 (9KO), having now lost six of his last 10 contests.

Kokietgym has taken the role of boxer since moving up to the contender stage, even well before his Dec. '11 title win over Daiki Kameda. The 24-year old looked the part in wins over Tomonobu Shimizu and Nubuo Nashiro, gaining traction as one of the best super flyweights in the world along the way.

Big things were in store for Kokietgym, only to suffer a major setback mere hours before 2012 came to a close. The Thai landed on the wrong end of one of the year's biggest upsets, suffering a shocking 4th round stoppage at the hands of Kohei Kono last New Year's Eve in Tokyo.

The loss snapped an 18-fight win streak, though he has now won two in a row. Friday's verdict was a return to old form, controlling the action throughout to maintain his pace for a second bid at a major title.

The bout aired live on Thailand 7.

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=65377#ixzz2Stpz9KAm

This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Tepparith was in very soft and I dare say, he didn't look great. Was a comfortable victory but...something leaves me questioning him


----------



## Flea Man

I doubt anyone cares but a new Muay Thai P4P no.1 was crowned yesterday, as 16 year old Yodwicha Por Boonsit capped off an incredible year of running the gauntlet against the best Nak Muay Thai's on offer, by handily defeating the legendary Saenchai.

Amazing.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Japanese Super Middleweight KO machine Yuzo Kiyota (23-3-1, 21) is expected to be the next challenger for the WBO title at 168lbs. This will be the first (at least to my knowledge) time a Japanese fighter has fought for either a WBO or a Super Middleweight world title.


----------



## Batkilt

That's interesting - I thought they only acknowledged the IBF recently, didn't realise the WBO was given recognition also.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

The Batkilt said:


> That's interesting - I thought they only acknowledged the IBF recently, didn't realise the WBO was given recognition also.


Earlier this year:
http://www.wboboxing.com/wbo-arrives-in-japan-for-their-presser/

Oddly the only current Japanese IBF champion is actually now based in the Philippines.


----------



## scribbs

*Sirimongkol Continues His Nine Year Undefeated Streak*
Posted by: James Goyder on 5/14/2013 .

Sirimongkol Singmanasak maintained his nine year unbeaten streak by stopping Mohamadreza Hamze in the sixth round of their rematch at Rangsit International Stadium this afternoon.

The 36 year old is a three weight world champion but his glory days are well behind him and he spent time in prison after being arrested on drugs offences in 2009. This was the second time he had faced Hamze and, whereas the first fight in 2011 went the distance, this time around Sirimongkol was able to close the show.

The Thai veteran should have been awarded a knockdown in the opening round but the Iranian was ruled by the referee to have slipped. In the third Sirimongkol scored two knockdowns with a short straight right and a cuffing left both putting Hamze down although on each occasion he was off balance rather than badly hurt.

The Iranian recovered well and caught Sirimongkol with a few shots in the fourth but was still spending a lot of time soaking up combinations with his back on the ropes as the Thai fighter fired away with left hands to the body and overhand rights upstairs which, despite connecting cleanly, never seemed to do too much damage.

The fifth round followed the same pattern with Sirimongkol looking for the finish but seemingly lacking the power to seriously trouble an opponent who was content to cover up and take his best shots. It was all one way traffic though and when an overhand right from the former world champion put Hamze on his backside in the sixth the referee waived off the contest despite belated protests from the Iranian.

With the win Sirimongkol's record improves to 72-2 while Hamze's drops t0 2-2 but it's difficult to know where the Thai veteran will go from her. He clearly does not have the same sort of power at 147 lbs as he possessed during his prime in the lighter divisions and has benefited from being matched with very inexperienced opponents in recent years.

However the records reflect the fact that Sirimongkol is now the WBC Asia Council Welterweight Champion and has won 28 straight fights so it is possible he will be able to parlay that into one last big money match.

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=65513#ixzz2TICxvhOs
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.


----------



## scribbs

> *Out of fight*
> 
> Lack of talent, spectator interest leaves boxing gasping for air on the ropes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> International Boxing Association (AIBA) President Wu Ching-Kuo speaks during an interview with The Korea Times.
> / Courtesy of International Sports Cooperation Center of Korea
> By Jung Min-ho
> 
> Reports about the death of boxing have not been greatly exaggerated, at least not here. It was just a few years ago that Koreans hailed boxing champions, excelling in a profession that requires a level of courage athletes in other sports couldn't match, as bona fide national heroes. Now even, the best boxers fight to the background of the sound of crickets.
> 
> The only fighter in the country who seems to consistently draw crowds and media attention is not even a full-time athlete ― she's Lee Si-young, a bubbly television and movie actress, who has done well enough in the amateur ranks to earn the right to compete at next year's Asian Games.
> 
> The death of Choi Yo-sam, the former World Boxing Organization (WBO) intercontinental flyweight champion, who collapsed after a 2007 bout with Indonesia's Heri Amol in 2007, proved a decisive blow for Korean boxing.
> 
> Shocked by the death of his close friend, former World Boxing Council (WBC) featherweight champion Ji In-jin hung up his gloves later that year, and the country has yet to produce a high-profile fighter since.
> 
> The talent pipeline appears to have dried up. The country's last Olympic boxing gold medal came in the 1988 Seoul Games. It doesn't help that the sport continue to lose young athletes to mixed martial arts (MMA), which seems to be everything boxing isn't _ organized, business and media savvy and popular.
> 
> n a recent interview with The Korea Times, International Boxing Association (AIBA) President Wu Ching-Kuo claimed boxing is undergoing dramatic and important changes to remake itself into a 21st century sport. But he also admitted that progress in Korea has been slower than in other countries.
> 
> "If you judge boxing's popularity through the U.S. or Korea only, you miss the opportunity to recognize the whole world's development," he said, in an English-language interview.
> 
> "Boxing has started to change."
> 
> The president said the sport bounced back from its popularity setback at the 2012 London Olympics, where more than 99 percent of tickets were sold. However, Korea is still stuck behind the eight ball, he observed.
> 
> "AIBA has the responsibility to help the boxing federations make changes. But we have 196 members," Wu said. "(The future of Korean boxing) is in the hands of the Korean boxing federation. This is your territory."
> 
> The scandal-plagued Korea Boxing Association is still in a bind without leadership. Former World Boxing Association (WBA) bantamweight champion Hong Soo-hwan tried to take the wheel by literally sweeping out the old members in December, 2011. But his coup soon faced legal action from the conservatives, which is still far from over.
> 
> The Korean Amateur Boxing Federation had also run without sound leadership for years and was deprived of membership by the AIBA last year. With Saenuri Party lawmaker Jang Yoon-seok elected as the new president on April 8, the organization finally got back on track and regained its membership Monday. It remains to be seen whether the long-disoriented sport will be able to stand up.
> 
> "Boxing needs to be very clean, honest and transparent," Wu said. "You need a good leader to lead. If the leadership is bad, how can you develop? Now I'm happy that Korea got a new president."
> 
> MMA is proving a considerable threat to boxing. After Ji and former WBA super featherweight champion Choi Yong-soo moved to the MMA ring, the new combat sport proved a threat to the old one.
> 
> "I'm not trying to criticize them (MMA organizations). But they have different agendas," Wu said. "MMA is not in the Olympics. Do you think that is sports? It is entertainment."
> 
> AIBA has an extensive marketing plan in preparation but "it cannot be revealed before we finalize it," he added.
> 
> AIBA is also going to launch its own professional league at the end of this year. The plan came from Wu's idea to "open up new horizons for boxers seeking to pursue their dreams as professionals, within a transparent competition structure."
> 
> ''We care about boxers' futures,'' Wu said. ''There are more than 20 to 30 boxing organizations in the U.S. They only sell titles and belts. Where is the boxers' future? Upon the change, you are going to see a new birth of boxing.''
> 
> The London Games last year witnessed a historic moment for boxing with women making their Olympic debut. A total of 36 boxers, including gold medalists Nicola Adams of Great Britain, Katie Taylor of Ireland and Claressa Shields of the United States, participated in three categories - fly, light and middle weights - and showed the sport still has a future.
> 
> "It was an incredible success," said Wu, noting the achievement will help boxing bring back the "golden age."
> 
> Korean boxing is trying to take advantage of actress Lee recently joining the national team, in order to hold the sport back from the grave.
> 
> The country's female boxers have proved their competitiveness despite a decline in male boxing. Including World International Boxing Council light flyweight champion Kim Ju-hee, Korea has 10 female world champions.
> 
> It bears further watching whether the actress' punch will open doors for others to showcase their abilities in front of cameras that boxing has missed for a long time. Even if it does, with a heady mix of challenges, Korea's boxing has a long journey ahead to reconstruct its past glories.
> 
> http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/sports/2013/05/136_135761.html


----------



## scribbs

Another weird fight, bit like Mexicans fighting for USBA titles, ala M.A.Barrera did, but still ......

International Boxing Federation Africa (IBF/AFICA) DAR ES SALAAM, TANZANIA– WEDNESDAY 15, MAY, 2013- 

The die is cast for the “IBF Pan Pacific Jr. Welterweight crown” as Tanzania’s Jonas Segu set his eyes on this luminous title! Jonas coming off with a record of 11(3)-3-1 will go toe to toe with the “IBF Pan Pacific Jr. Welterweight champion” Patomsuk Pathompothong of Thailand who is rated at no 9 by IBF.

The battle will take place on May 17, 2013 in the city of Bangkok which is revered for its Golden Palaces. This will be the first time Jonas the son of Segu put his boxing trade on display outside African continent.

The champion Patomsuk Pathompothong under the great Jimmy Ekarat, the MD for Jimmy Boxing Promotion a company incorporated in Bangkok, Thailand has the history of eerie characteristics and a jovial mood in the ring. He has thus far hammered quite a few opponents in his short spell as the IBF Asian Pacific Jr. Welterweight Champion.

Jimmy Boxing Promotion started promoting paid rank sport early in 90s and he has become one of the boxing powerhouses in Thailand, thanks to the expertise and love of boxing for the Managing Director Jimmy Ekarat! Jimmy Boxing Promotion promotes IBF titles on monthly basis and has a television rights with one of the major Thai TV networks.

The question in the minds of most Thais and Africans is; how far would Jonas goes in his rumbling to the champion’s cake? Would he take him for a long distance or end the fight prematurely? Would the championship use his signature KO as he usually does when meeting his opponents!

The answer to this one billion dollars question would have to wait till May 17, 2013 when either Jonas or Patomsuk is declared the KING of the IBF Pan Pacific Jr. Welterweight crown.


----------



## Flea Man

No one really gives a shit about boxing in Thailand anymore.
@scribbs So happy to hear some Korean perspective!!! I've wondered for a while why one of the best boxing nations has totally dropped off, and I'm glad someone there has actually realised.

It's a shame the only notable Korean fighter now is an entertaining journeyman with more in common stylistically with Moon than any of the great Korean stylists, who, on film, are among the most talented fighters the sport has ever seen.

I love Moon. But this Kim fella' ain't him.


----------



## Flea Man

Also this line had me CREASED up!

"the KING of the IBF Pan Pacific Jr. welterweight crown" :rofl

I just took a dump. I could declare myself king of that and it'd be less of a disgusting mess than the above :lol:


----------



## scribbs

Flea Man said:


> No one really gives a shit about boxing in Thailand anymore.
> @scribbs So happy to hear some Korean perspective!!! I've wondered for a while why one of the best boxing nations has totally dropped off, and I'm glad someone there has actually realised.
> 
> It's a shame the only notable Korean fighter now is an entertaining journeyman with more in common stylistically with Moon than any of the great Korean stylists, who, on film, are among the most talented fighters the sport has ever seen.
> 
> I love Moon. But this Kim fella' ain't him.


Is it that bad in Thailand for boxing? I gather the kickboxing disciplines are still popular but has MMA gained ground &/or took over boxing?


----------



## scribbs

Flea Man said:


> Also this line had me CREASED up!
> 
> "the KING of the IBF Pan Pacific Jr. welterweight crown" :rofl
> 
> I just took a dump. I could declare myself king of that and it'd be less of a disgusting mess than the above :lol:


I don't even pay attention to these titles anymore, just posted the news. I don't even recognise 'normal' wba titles anymore, it's bad ain't it!


----------



## scribbs

fucking vbulletin - dulpicating


----------



## Flea Man

scribbs said:


> Is it that bad in Thailand for boxing? I gather the kickboxing disciplines are still popular but has MMA gained ground &/or took over boxing?


Just so you know; the only discipline worth a toss over there is Muay Thai under 'Full Thai Rules'. Accept no substitutes, 'kickboxing', Karate, Taekwondo, Savat etc etc have been shown up as inferior when faced with a solid Thai stylist.

MMA is banned in Thailand, although a few promotions are still running and doing okay. It hasn't taken over boxing, but even Muay Thai has suffered due to smart phones (people don't go to the fights to place bets now) and the Premier League (footy on TV is a recent phenomenon over there but it's the most popular sport now)

MMA has brought a lot of money into Thailand though. Foreigners coming to train Muay Thai, as well as retired fighters being given more opportunities to train MMA fighters abroad. However, some major players have obviously got their bee in a bonnet about it so MMA has been 'banned' to keep the art 'pure'.

Prostitution and smoking indoors is banned in Thailand as well, go figure. MMA is not thriving, but it's about.

Muay Thai is still popular of course, but it's branching out to other markets (Thai-Chinese/wealthier Thai's) by being more of a Western production, glitzy and with Thai's smashing foreigners.

A lot of the hardcore seem pissed off by the rule changes that came out last decade. It's always busy, don't get me wrong but those in the know have told me that 'the golden age' of Muay Thai has passed.

Boxing still gets respectable crowds, but there aren't any stars over there so the Thai's aren't interested. They don't really perceive combat sports like we do, they're all it in for the money.

For example when I saw Jomthong in February it was in a University campus car park. Typical of boxing in Thailand. And it wasn't like Caesers Palace car park :lol: It was televised and there wad about 100 people there :lol: For one of the very best fighting machines in the country atsch


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

About Korea, there actually is 2 world ranked fighters, Kim is one, the other is Min-Wook Kim (#6 WBC at 140)


----------



## dkos

Former OPBF lightweight champion *Nihito Arakawa* (24-2-1, 16KOs) will make his US debut when he challenges the highly regarded *Omar Figueroa* (21-0-1, 17KOs) as part of the 'Knockout Kings II' card in San Antonio, Texas, on July 27. The fight, scheduled for 12 rounds, is for the vacant WBC interim lightweight championship.


----------



## O59

dkos said:


> Former OPBF lightweight champion *Nihito Arakawa* (24-2-1, 16KOs) will make his US debut when he challenges the highly regarded *Omar Figueroa* (21-0-1, 17KOs) as part of the 'Knockout Kings II' card in San Antonio, Texas, on July 27. The fight, scheduled for 12 rounds, is for the vacant WBC interim lightweight championship.


Very interesting. Figueroa impressed me immensely last time out, a whirlwind.


----------



## Flea Man

iamasadlittleboy said:


> About Korea, there actually is 2 world ranked fighters, Kim is one, the other is Min-Wook Kim (#6 WBC at 140)


Cheers, not heard of the other fella', any good?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Flea Man said:


> I doubt anyone cares but a new Muay Thai P4P no.1 was crowned yesterday, as 16 year old Yodwicha Por Boonsit capped off an incredible year of running the gauntlet against the best Nak Muay Thai's on offer, by handily defeating the legendary Saenchai.
> 
> Amazing.


Turns out nobody gave a shit Flea :lol: That is mad though, 16 years old!


----------



## scribbs

Flea Man said:


> Just so you know; the only discipline worth a toss over there is Muay Thai under 'Full Thai Rules'. Accept no substitutes, 'kickboxing', Karate, Taekwondo, Savat etc etc have been shown up as inferior when faced with a solid Thai stylist.
> 
> MMA is banned in Thailand, although a few promotions are still running and doing okay. It hasn't taken over boxing, but even Muay Thai has suffered due to smart phones (people don't go to the fights to place bets now) and the Premier League (footy on TV is a recent phenomenon over there but it's the most popular sport now)
> 
> MMA has brought a lot of money into Thailand though. Foreigners coming to train Muay Thai, as well as retired fighters being given more opportunities to train MMA fighters abroad. However, some major players have obviously got their bee in a bonnet about it so MMA has been 'banned' to keep the art 'pure'.
> 
> Prostitution and smoking indoors is banned in Thailand as well, go figure. MMA is not thriving, but it's about.
> 
> Muay Thai is still popular of course, but it's branching out to other markets (Thai-Chinese/wealthier Thai's) by being more of a Western production, glitzy and with Thai's smashing foreigners.
> 
> A lot of the hardcore seem pissed off by the rule changes that came out last decade. It's always busy, don't get me wrong but those in the know have told me that 'the golden age' of Muay Thai has passed.
> 
> Boxing still gets respectable crowds, but there aren't any stars over there so the Thai's aren't interested. They don't really perceive combat sports like we do, they're all it in for the money.
> 
> For example when I saw Jomthong in February it was in a University campus car park. Typical of boxing in Thailand. And it wasn't like Caesers Palace car park :lol: It was televised and there wad about 100 people there :lol: For one of the very best fighting machines in the country atsch


Cheers for info. I use generic kickboxing term for Muay Thai altho I know there's different disciplines that are fought.


----------



## scribbs

*Teerachai Gets Off The Floor To Defeat Behzod Nabiev*

Unbeaten Thai welterweight *Teerachai Kratingdaenggym* retained his PABA 147 lbs title in Bangkok this afternoon but he had to survive a sixth round knockdown to get past determined Uzbek challenger *Behzod Nabiev*.

For the first two rounds Teerachai controlled the action firing away with jabs which consistently connected with the face of Nabiev. The Uzbek fighter responded by changing his strategy and started to press forwards and close the range which neutralized the straight punches of the champion and made for some closer rounds.

Teerachai was clearly much less comfortable working on the inside than he had been staying behind the jab but still held his own in rounds which contained more clinching than clean punches, until he was floored with a wild left hook in the sixth which left him flat on his back on the floor.

The punch appeared to take Teerachai by surprise as the fighters were moving away from each other when it landed. Initially it looked like he could be out cold but he got to his feet and seemed to have have regained his senses sufficiently once the fight restarted to stay out of trouble until the end of the round.

It could have been a turning point in the fight but Nabiev was unable to consolidate on his good work in the sixth as Teerachai picked him apart with the jab and started to find a home for the straight right follow up. Another wild left hook from the Uzbek landed clean in the seventh but this time the champion wore it well.

Rounds eight and nine followed the same pattern with Nabiev holding his own whenever he managed to close Teerachai down and go to work on the inside but finding himself constantly on the receiving end of jabs and crosses when the Thai fighter was able to maintain the range.

In round ten Nabiev was wobbled for the first time in the fight when a one-two combination from Teerachai sent him stumbling back but he never looked like going down and again succeeded in neutralizing the Thai fighters straight punches by pressing forwards and instigating close range exchanges.

In the 11th Nabiev went looking for another knockdown with more wild hooks but this time Teerachai saw them coming and countered with a solid straight right hand. The Uzbek probably knew he was behind and started charging forwards in the final round, more often than not ending up in his opponent's arms.

Nabiev was gesticulating to the referee and roaring with frustration, perhaps feeling that Teerachai was being allowed to get away with grabbing him too frequently, but he let his emotions get the better of him by blatantly throwing a punch on the break, leading to a point deduction which effectively ended what little chance he might have had of winning a decision.

The judges scored the fight 116-112, 115-110 and 116-112 to Teerachai who retains his PABA 147 bs title and moves up to 20-0 while Nabiev drops to 21-5-1 after suffering his third straight loss. The Thai fighter, who was knocked down for the first time in his boxing career, has plenty to work on if he wants to go from being a regional champion to challenging for an actual world title but his perfect professional record remains intact.

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=65632#ixzz2TZTT4DIR


----------



## dkos

It was the second time Teerachai has been down according to BoxRec. I'm surprised by this tepid performance from him, though. He had been looking good recently against admittedly lukewarm opposition.

Still, seven title fights in the space of a year is impressive even in Thailand!






KD is at 0:55


----------



## scribbs

> Unbeaten Rex Tso Sing-yu will enjoy his biggest pay day when he faces his toughest opponent, former WBC light flyweight world champion Wandee Singwancha, in Hong Kong next Tuesday.
> 
> The "wonderkid" will fight Wandee of Thailand in a 12-round bout for the WBC AMCO Asia Continental super flyweight title at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre in Wan Chai. And the 25-year-old is guaranteed US$10,000, the most ever earned by a local fighter, whether he retains the title or not.


http://www.scmp.com/sport/hong-kong...ex-tso-ready-meet-thailands-wandee-singwancha


----------



## scribbs

*Akira Yaegashi vs. Edgar Sosa Clash in The Works*

According to WBC silver flyweight champion Edgar Sosa (49-7, 29KOs), discussions are taking place for a fight with full WBC champion Akira Yaegashi (17-3, 9KOs). Sosa is the mandatory challenger and won several recent fights over notable names, including March two-round knockout of Archie Solis and a twelve round decision over champion Giovani Segura last Saturday night. Yaegashi captured the title in April with a twelve decision win over Toshiyuki Igarashi.

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=65783


----------



## scribbs

*Interview: IBF Mini Flyweight champion Katsunari Takayama*


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> *Kyotaro Fujimoto* (6-1, 4KOs) will challenge Japan-based Ugandan *Okello Peter *(21-6, 19KOs) for the vacant Japanese heavyweight title on July 25 at the Korakuen Hall, Tokyo. The bout will be a historic occasion in Japan; the domestic championship at heavyweight hasn't been contested in over 56 years due to the lack of viable challengers at the weight. In fact, only one Japanese heavyweight title fight has took place to date, with Noburu Kataoka defeating his rival Yutaka Nakagoshi over 10 rounds for the belt back in 1957.


A tasty fight has been added to this undercard, with *Shuhei Tsuchiya* (14-1, 12KOs), returning from his first defeat, going up against fast-tracked prospect *Masayoshi Nakatani* (5-0, 4KOs) in a scheduled 8 rounder.


----------



## dkos

It looks like light welterweight prospect *Hiroki Okada* (6-0, 6KOs) could be one to watch. In his last fight, the 23-year old dropped Indonesian lightweight champion *Heri Andriyanto* (19-16-2, 10KOs) twice in the first round, and knocked out the usually durable journeyman in the second with a trademark left hook. Andriyanto, 26, has in the past went the distance with the likes of Yoshihiro Kamegai, Prawet Singwancha and Shuhei Tsuchiya.

Some footage of Okada:

*Fight #3: Okada vs Naoki Yamauchi (2-3-2, 1KO)*





*Fight #4: Okada vs Suguru Suganuma (4-1)*





*Fight #5: Okada vs Ryoji Miyagi (7-3-1, 4KOs)*


----------



## dkos

http://www.scmp.com/sport/hong-kong...rex-tso-hands-wandee-singwancha-severe-lesson



> *'Improving' Rex Tso hands Wandee Singwancha severe lesson*
> 
> Hong Kong 'wonderkid' a revelation as he TKOs Thai legend in his ninth straight pro victory
> 
> _By Unus Alladin _
> 
> Rex Tso Sing-yu underlined his growing reputation as a potential world champion, scoring a devastating fourth-round TKO over one of Thailand's legendary fighters last night.
> 
> Defending brilliantly and punching with a lot more power and finesse, the 25-year-old Hong Kong "wonderkid" stretched his unbeaten record to nine straight victories as he recorded his biggest victory to date on the "Night of Champions" at the Hong Kong Convention and Exhibition Centre in Wan Chai.
> 
> Wandee Singwancha, a two-time WBC world champion, was supposed to have given Tso an acid test, but it was clear who would emerge victorious from the opening bell as Tso successfully defended his WBC AMCO Asia Continental super flyweight title.
> 
> Tso floored the 33-year-old Wandee within seconds of the scheduled 12-round bout, and the Hong Kong fighter then never looked back.
> 
> Mid-way through the fourth round, Tso scored a left hook, a glancing right and then an uppercut before Wandee ran to a corner, clutching his left shoulder.
> 
> Wandee had dislocated his shoulder and could not continue, ending the exciting contest to the cheers of the near capacity crowd of 1,700.
> 
> "I was confident I was going to win the fight from the opening bell. I hit him with a nice left hook from the start. My defence has definitely improved. I never expected to win within four rounds. I was thinking eight rounds or more. But this is a great result for me," said Tso, who has now recorded six KOs.
> 
> "I knew Wandee's fearsome reputation. He was a two-time world champion and although he's past his prime, he's still a dangerous fighter. I could match him from the beginning and I was confident about myself.
> 
> "I knew I would win," said the Hong Kong fighter who was hardly hit.
> 
> Wandee's latest loss meant he dropped his record to 67-17-1. Next up for Tso is a possible title fight for the WBC Asia championship in Bangkok in November and the Hong Kong hero promised he would be ready.
> 
> "I'll train hard for the fight. I'll improve even more between now and November," he said confidently.
> 
> It was also a victorious night for Chu Sin-po, Tso's stablemate and friend, after he made a winning professional debut, defeating Kong Kiatpracha of Thailand on points in a four-round bantamweight contest.
> 
> Chu, who is affectionately known as A.O. and represents DEF Boxing, gained a huge morale boost coming off an awful amateur record of nine losses against one win.
> 
> Since turning pro about three months ago, Chu has shown massive improvement.
> 
> "Training with Rex was the real motivating factor for me. I'm a different fighter from my amateur days," said Chu.
> 
> Meanwhile, Filipino fighter Edgar Gabejan fought back from a knockdown to defeat Ugandan Omondi Festus in a featherweight contest. Gabejan was knocked to the canvas within seconds of the start, but eventually won by a split decision.
> 
> Japan's Momo Koseki made a successful 11th defence of her WBC women's atomweight world title, defeating South Korean Huh Eun-young by TKO, while Ekapol Singwancha of Thailand knocked out Filipino Mike Tumbaga to win the vacant WBC Asia Boxing Council light welterweight title.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Been reading about Okada, he seems to have almost come out of nowhere with his past few wins, there only "issue" is that Andriyanto probably isn't actually a 140 fighter.

Regarding the Korean I mentioned a few pages back, he scored an upset in Japan a few weeks back that I think helped mark him down as one to watch. He suffered a very early career defeat but has looked very good since then.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

http://asianboxing.weebly.com/min-wook-kim.html found that on Min Wook Kim


----------



## O59

I fucking love Asian boxing. :happy Gonna start following this thread.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Ryuji Hara defeated Shuhei Ito 97-94 (on all 3 cards) to defend his Japanese Minimumweight title


----------



## Lilo

dkos said:


> http://www.scmp.com/sport/hong-kong...rex-tso-hands-wandee-singwancha-severe-lesson


Meant to post this. So good work Dkos. Bit of a nothing opponent - he was on an awful run of form. Feel a bit guilty I didn't go to this but apparently there were another 1500 there for him whic is pretty good and an improvement on the last Hatton show (with him too).

A few more wins (he'll probably be top 15 WBC now) and he really could get a lot of HK support behind him. A humble, nice guy too.


----------



## dkos

Globetrotter *John Riel Casimero* (18-2, 10KOs) will enjoy home advantage for the first time in a 'world' title fight, as he is set to defend the IBF light flyweight strap in his native Philippines against Columbian *Mauricio Fuentes* (16-2, 10KOs) on July 21.

Casimero, 23, captured the interim IBF belt when he stopped Luis Alberto Lazarte in Argentina back at the start of 2012; a bout which gained infamy due to the riotous actions of the pro-Lazarte crowd when the bout came to a conclusion in the 10th round. From there, Casimero defeated Pedro Guevara in Mexico via a split decision to win the full IBF title, then he won a lopsided 12 round decision in Panama against Luis Alberto Rios to mark the first defence of his newly acquired title.

For the 23-year old Fuentes, this will be the first time he has fought outside of Columbia. What is more worrying, however, is the fact he has not beat an opponent with a winning record. And he also somehow finds himself ranked #12 with the IBF. Nevertheless, I don't think many people will begrudge Casimero a soft touch in a homecoming fight after the run he has been on.

The undercard will feature former WBO super flyweight champion 'Marvellous' *Marvin Sonsona* (16-1-1, 13KOs) and hot prospect *Froilan Saludar* (16-0-1, 11KOs). Saludar is mandatory challenger to IBF champion Moruti Mthalane, who he should face later this year.


----------



## dkos

Ryota Murata has signed with Top Rank. Very interesting to see what they do with him.


----------



## Batkilt

Think Top Rank have any plans to promote in Japan then? I'm excited to see how he adapts.


----------



## Marvelous Marv

Murata looked very good at the Olympics. I think along with Falcao and Khytrov (even though he was knocked out) he was one of the few that immediately stood out as a Professional prospect in terms of having technical solidity and real power.


----------



## dkos

The Batkilt said:


> Think Top Rank have any plans to promote in Japan then? I'm excited to see how he adapts.


I'm not sure TBH. It would be great to see Top Rank try and break into Japan, though.



Marvelous Marv said:


> Murata looked very good at the Olympics. I think along with Falcao and Khytrov (even though he was knocked out) he was one of the few that immediately stood out as a Professional prospect in terms of having technical solidity and real power.


Here's footage of an exhibition he had a couple of months ago if you missed it, where he battered former national champion Sanosuke Sasaki:



dkos said:


>


If he was campaigning under a promotional banner in Japan, I would've expected him to be fighting for a 'world' title within 6-8 fights. But I expect him to be held back a bit more now that he is with Top Rank, even though he already has a pro style as you say.


----------



## dkos

^ That Murata footage was available yesterday...

I just realised that super featherweight *Kenichi Ogawa* (9-1, 7KOs) made his return three days ago after being on the sidelines for ten months. I thought he might have retired, so I'm glad to see him back - he is still one to watch.


----------



## Smoak N.

Random thoughts:

Looking forward to the upcoming fights of John Riel Casimero and Koki Kameda.

I would feel like a higher power was looking over my shoulder if we were able to see any combination of Tepparith, Srisaket, or Chockchai. These Thai fighters would make sweet music together.

Speaking of Srisaket, just want to give a shout out to the WBC 115 pound champ. His fight against Yota Sato was a surprisingly one sided entertaining affair. That is a test to see how often you score or what the qualifications are for 10-8 rounds without a KD. Because there were probably two in there at least.

I heard rumors a while back that Moruti Mthalane was coming to the Philippines to defend his title. I forget whom it was to be against, but a highly respected poster on another site was stoked for the rumored Filipino opponent. The article I read was from over a month ago and I haven't heard anything since so I'm assuming the worst there.

Also, has anyone heard anything from Oleydong Sithsamerchai? Would love for him to fight for a title at 115, even if he hasn't earned it at the weight. It would be awesome of him to channel his inner Yaegashi and skip 2 divisions en route to gunning for a world title... I really like Oleydong and feel he was criminally underrated for his run. I rate Ioka extremely highly with much to do from that impressive early body shot KO (which you should watch if you haven't seen).


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> ...The undercard will feature former WBO super flyweight champion 'Marvellous' *Marvin Sonsona* (16-1-1, 13KOs) and hot prospect *Froilan Saludar* (16-0-1, 11KOs). Saludar is mandatory challenger to IBF champion Moruti Mthalane, who he should face later this year.





Smoak said:


> I heard rumors a while back that Moruti Mthalane was coming to the Philippines to defend his title. I forget whom it was to be against, but a highly respected poster on another site was stoked for the rumored Filipino opponent. The article I read was from over a month ago and I haven't heard anything since so I'm assuming the worst there.


:good


----------



## Smoak N.

Saludar, that's right... Thanks dkos!


----------



## Bladerunner

"the Sniper" Saludar is no joke it wouldnt surprise me if he beats Mthalane, it should be a good fight looking forward to it.


----------



## dkos

I've been following Saludar since his knockout of Obidos, so I know he has plenty of ability. But, it's not like Mthalane hasn't beat a highly touted prospect before...Just ask Tete and Casimero 

It would be a great fight for the division though; hopefully it takes place as planned.


----------



## Smoak N.

dkos said:


> I've been following Saludar since his knockout of Obidos, so I know he has plenty of ability. But, it's not like Mthalane hasn't beat a highly touted prospect before...Just ask Tete and Casimero
> 
> It would be a great fight for the division though; hopefully it takes place as planned.


Making Casimero wave off the fight and quit on his feet half way through the fight looks amazingly good in retrospect. And the Tete fight showed his class as well. Julio Cesar Miranda too and defending his title in Panama and Italy against locals there (Nunez, Sarritzu) is mighty impressive... I honestly rank Mthalane as the top man at 112 (yes, I know Yaegashi is lineal and I have mad respect for him).

I would favor Mthalane H2H against anyone in the division, with Estrada probably being the lone exception.

Flyweight is red hot right now.


----------



## OnePunchKO

I was quite looking forward to Rigondeaux-Poonsawat. Too bad the fight fell through. Is Poon retired? Does he have AIDS?


----------



## dkos

Just some quick updates on some of the prominent names in Japanese boxing:

*Takashi Uchiyama* - The long reigning WBA super featherweight champion is looking towards a unification fight next time out, with a rematch against current WBC title holder Takashi Miura (25-2-2, 19KOs) being the most logical to make. Uchiyama is currently recovering from a recurrence of a right hand injury that has plagued him since his contest with the aforementioned Miura.

*Kazuto Ioka* - Discussions for a super fight between Ioka and Roman Gonzalez have been ongoing for the past six months. There was talk of the bout taking place in August, but as of yet nothing has been confirmed.

*Akira Yaegashi* - The WBC flyweight champion will take on tough mandatory challenger Edgar Sosa (49-7, 29KOs) in Japan. A date has yet to be finalised, but it is set to happen mid-August.

*Tomoki Kameda* - The youngest of the three fighting Kameda brothers will challenge WBO bantamweight champion Paulus Ambunda (20-0, 10KOs) on August 1. The Philippines was agreed as a neutral venue for this contest.

*Koki Kameda* - The WBA champion is set to defend his title against WBA #2 John Mark Apolinario (17-2-3, 4KOs) on July 23 in Tokyo, Japan. Kameda's underwhelming - and sometimes farcical - run as champion runs on.

*Katsunari Takayama* - Mateo Handig and Ganigan Lopez will battle it out on June 29 in Mexico to determine who will be mandatory challenger to IBF champion Takayama.

*Shingo Wake* - The OPBF super bantamweight champion will defend his title against unranked countryman Eita Kikuchi (14-2-4, 6KOs) on June 10. Wake upset the fast-tracked Yukinori Oguni back in March to claim the OPBF crown.

*Yoshihiro Kamegai *- The welterweight contender fights this Saturday on the big Maidana-Lopez bill at the Home Depot Center in California. His fight against Johan Perez (16-1-1, 12KOs) could steal the show.

*Ryosuke Iwasa* - Talented bantamweight Iwasa is back in action on July 6, when he goes up against journeyman Jecker Buhawe (14-8-1, 9KOs) in a treading water-type contest.

*Ryol Li Lee* - Former WBA super bantamweight champion Lee will challenge for the vacant OPBF featherweight title against the seemingly over-matched Shogo Ishikawa (10-3, 3KOs) on June 28.

*Charlie Ota *- The Japan-based American will defend his OPBF light middleweight championship for the eighth time when facing former national welterweight champion Koji Numata (20-6-1, 15KOs) on June 25. Ota has tried to breakthrough in the States, but cancelled fights have caused his career to stagnate over the past year.

*Nobuhiro Ishida* - The former two time 'world' title challenger will fight in Japan for the first time in over three-and-a-half years when he tops a bill in Osaka on August 4. An opponent has yet to be announced.

*Ryo Matsumoto* - The hyped power puncher faces a step-up on June 24 when tackling Takuya Miyamori (15-4-1, 2KOs) in a scheduled 8-rounder.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Saludar one underrated fella. A lot of attention is on Melindo.

I think he's taking a tougher route to the title too. 

Proud to have scored the guy personally back in his prelim days. The Sniper moniker is truly worth it.


----------



## Flea Man

I'll also be using this thread to shamelessly publicise my upcoming book. 

Anyone interested in this thread is a potential customer. Apologies for the probable hyperbole and gushing self-praise I will likely spew over the next 18 months or so gentlemen.


----------



## Barlivia

Flea Man said:


> I'll also be using this thread to shamelessly publicise my upcoming book.
> 
> Anyone interested in this thread is a potential customer. Apologies for the probable hyperbole and gushing self-praise I will likely spew over the next 18 months or so gentlemen.


What's the title and can you give a brief summary?


----------



## Flea Man

Barlivia said:


> What's the title and can you give a brief summary?


"Nak Muay Sakon: The Boxers of Thailand"

It will cover 50 years of pro' boxing in Thailand, and all the major fighters and champions from the emerging popularity of boxing in the late 40s to the first gold medal won by any Thai athlete in 1996, when Muay Thai great Somluck Khamsing won in Atlanta. The careers of the champions will be detailed, from their beginnings and Muay Thai careers (if they had one, there are three guys in the book that didn't) and of their opponents, so you'll get everything you'll ever need for half a century of boxing in the the lower weight classes, as well as a look into the unique battle ground that is Thailand.

The golden age of Muay Thai, Nat Fleischer's stuffed bird, 'The Devil' who still holds the record for the least amount of fights to a World title in boxing, gangsters, ho's and pop careers, a Scouse wizard, 'The Thai Tyson', a deaf-mute monster, and the first words to the West in nearly 40 years from one of the greatest flyweights of all time.

The above was a stream of consciousness (and fairly cathartic) splurge which doesn't nearly indicate how in-depth this project will be. My prose is easier to follow.....I promise


----------



## Flea Man

Oh. I just re-read _brief summary._ Got a bit carried away there.


----------



## Barlivia

Cheers flea! :good

I'm guessing a good 800 pages so going by the introduction :lol: be sure and let us know when it's finished. Are you self publishing it or have you anyone interested?


----------



## Flea Man

Barlivia said:


> Cheers flea! :good
> 
> I'm guessing a good 800 pages so going by the introduction :lol: be sure and let us know when it's finished. Are you self publishing it or have you anyone interested?


I have both options. Will weigh it up when it comes down to it. I could publish what I have know and it'd be more comprehensive than anything else on the fighters in question. But for me, I know it's only a few % in. I can't f'n wait to continue more research out in Siam, saving for the rest of this year and then plough into it....the writing and research that is, not the large amount of small hot women


----------



## Flea Man

Barlivia said:


> Cheers flea! :good
> 
> I'm guessing a good 800 pages so going by the introduction :lol: be sure and let us know when it's finished. Are you self publishing it or have you anyone interested?


I have both options. Will weigh it up when it comes down to it. I could publish what I have know and it'd be more comprehensive than anything else on the fighters in question. But for me, I know it's only a few % in. I can't f'n wait to continue more research out in Siam, saving for the rest of this year and then plough into it....the writing and research that is, not the large amount of small hot women


----------



## Barlivia

Flea Man said:


> I have both options. Will weigh it up when it comes down to it. I could publish what I have know and it'd be more comprehensive than anything else on the fighters in question. But for me, I know it's only a few % in. I can't f'n wait to continue more research out in Siam, saving for the rest of this year and then plough into it....the writing and research that is, not the large amount of small hot women


Best of luck with it! ( book and the women) :yep


----------



## Flea Man

Cheers! Trust me, I'm over there for combat. Flat out. But it ain't hard over there, girls are easy to pull and if you're particularly unlucky (or fat, or ugly, or old, or all three, bastard) you can always chuck a hottie 30 quid :lol:


----------



## Lester1583

dkos said:


> *Shuhei Tsuchiya* (14-1, 12KOs), returning from his first defeat (Corrupt referee stopped the fight too early and robbed Tsuchiya! But a loss is a loss.), going up against fast-tracked prospect *Masayoshi Nakatani* (5-0, 4KOs) in a scheduled 8 rounder.


That loss slowed down Tsuchiya's career a little bit.:-(

He dropped to #2 on my P4P list.

But Bad Boy Shuhei will come back stronger than ever!:ibutt


----------



## Flea Man

Was it really a bullshit stoppage? @dkos


----------



## dkos

Certainly premature, but you are always at more risk of being stopped in Japan due to the over cautious officiating.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

dkos said:


> Certainly premature, but you are always at more risk of being stopped in Japan due to the over cautious officiating.


TBF isn't there more deaths in Japanese rings than anywhere else?


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

dkos said:


> *Koki Kameda* - The WBA champion is set to defend his title against WBA #2 John Mark Apolinario (17-2-3, 4KOs) on July 23 in Tokyo, Japan. Kameda's underwhelming - and sometimes farcical - run as champion runs on.
> 
> *Shingo Wake* - The OPBF super bantamweight champion will defend his title against unranked countryman Eita Kikuchi (14-2-4, 6KOs) on June 10. Wake upset the fast-tracked Yukinori Oguni back in March to claim the OPBF crown.
> 
> *Ryol Li Lee* - Former WBA super bantamweight champion Lee will challenge for the vacant OPBF featherweight title against the seemingly over-matched Shogo Ishikawa (10-3, 3KOs) on June 28.


Just a few things to add.

Apolinario comes in to his bout with Kameda on the back of back-to-back draws with Roberto Vasquez for the interim title. What he's done to deserve3 successive world title shots is amazing, even more so considering his last victory was against an opponent who left the ring to have a shit!

Surprisingly Eita Kikuchi is the #5 ranked Super Bantamweight (WBA), Wake is actually behind him in their rankings (#13) though is also ranked by the WBC (#11).

Ishikawa isn't as over-matched as you may think. He defeated Cirilo Espino, a man Lee drew with last time out. Sure I'd favour Lee but it's certainly not as much of a mismatch on paper as one may first think. Admittedly he was stopped by Tsukasa Saito 2 fights back by Saito was a Lightweight and this will be at 126.


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> TBF isn't there more deaths in Japanese rings than anywhere else?


It's definitely up there post-WW2. Here's a graph depicting the statistics:










Regarding Kikuchi, I meant he was unranked by both the OPBF and JBC, although his world ranking explains that. I didn't even think of looking at the governing bodies rankings, although nothing surprises me with them!


----------



## dkos

Unbeaten WBA minimumweight champion* Ryo Miyazaki *(19-0-3, 11KOs) will defend his title for the third time when going up against mandatory challenger, *Jesus Silvestre *(27-3, 21KOs). The 24-year old Miyazaki won the vacant WBA crown against the battle-hardened Pornsawan Porpramook back at the end of 2012. The title became vacant when former champion Kazuto Ioka moved up in weight, while Miyazaki - a stablemate of Ioka's - dropped down for the opportunity. Silvestre, 23, is the current interim belt holder, and the dangerous Mexican puncher has only lost 1 of his last 13 fights - a close 12 round decision to Paipharob Kokietgym in Thailand.

A date and venue for Miyazaki-Silvestre has yet to be decided.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

In the OPBF double header Wake defeated Kikuchi (TKO9) in a VERY impressive performance. Hadn't seen much of him before but I've got to admit I like him. The other fight saw Hiroki Shiino getting revenge on Dennis Tubieron stopping him in the 2nd round with a beautiful 2 punch combo.


----------



## Michael

Ryota Murata, Olympic middleweight gold medalist signed with top rank today, good news. It means he'll be spending a lot of time in the US with a top trainer in Miguel Diaz, who should sharpen up his all round skillset. He should be exposed to the American audience very early on in his career, and could quickly become a big name with his exciting style. Supposed to make his pro debut in August, looking forward to it, a great addition to an already strong middleweight division

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/top-rankryota-murata-press-conference-205631


----------



## sugarshane_24

Sportofkings said:


> Ryota Murata, Olympic middleweight gold medalist signed with top rank today, good news. It means he'll be spending a lot of time in the US with a top trainer in Miguel Diaz, who should sharpen up his all round skillset. He should be exposed to the American audience very early on in his career, and could quickly become a big name with his exciting style. Supposed to make his pro debut in August, looking forward to it, a great addition to an already strong middleweight division
> 
> http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/top-rankryota-murata-press-conference-205631


Much better than Zhou who will be protected in China.


----------



## 084

dkos said:


> Unbeaten WBA minimumweight champion* Ryo Miyazaki *(19-0-3, 11KOs) will defend his title for the third time when going up against mandatory challenger, *Jesus Silvestre *(27-3, 21KOs). The 24-year old Miyazaki won the vacant WBA crown against the battle-hardened Pornsawan Porpramook back at the end of 2012. The title became vacant when former champion Kazuto Ioka moved up in weight, while Miyazaki - a stablemate of Ioka's - dropped down for the opportunity. Silvestre, 23, is the current interim belt holder, and the dangerous Mexican puncher has only lost 1 of his last 13 fights - a close 12 round decision to Paipharob Kokietgym in Thailand.
> 
> A date and venue for Miyazaki-Silvestre has yet to be decided.


Quality!!!


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

In regards to Murata, if this guy doesn't become a superstar then there is something seriously wrong. Movie star looks, very charismatic, seems to be willing to learn English, has a pretty quick wit (his comment about his wife at the presser was excellent), amazing style to watch, could be rushed into a domestic show down with the hard hitting Tomohiro Ebisu (11-2) the current Japanese national champion within 3 fights and then on to the OPBF title (currently held by Akio Shibata).

Arum's assertion that he could be a world champion in the next 3 years might be a tough on the aggressive side but there is no reason he cannot pick up a strap and make a real name for himself.

Start him off in 6 rounders in Japan, maybe an 8 rounder in Macau or Singapore, back home for the national title, then to Vegas to feature on some sort of an undercard, then back out East to claim the OPBF....then the choice is his.


----------



## dkos

*Former champion Sato retires*

Former WBC super flyweight belt holder Yota Sato (26-3-1, 12KOs) has decided to retire. The 29-year old was usurped as champion back in May, losing a punishing fight to Srisaket Sor Rungvisai in Thailand. Struggling to make the 115lb super flyweight limit was used as an excuse for the loss, but Sato has chose to retire - a somewhat common trait among Japanese boxers that are defeated despite being in their prime - rather than move up in weight.

In his career, Sato defeated notable names such as Suriyan Sor Rungvisai, Kohei Kono, Silvester Lopez and Ryo Akaho, and, along with his WBC title reign which saw him ranked number one in the division by most observers, was a long standing national champion.

---

*Miura to defend WBC title in Mexico?*

WBC super featherweight champion Takashi Miura (25-2-2, 19KOs) could be forced to travel to Mexico to defend his title against mandatory challenger, Sergio Thompson (27-2, 25KOs). The power punching Miura, 29, is not a big draw in his homeland, and it is thought Pepe Gomez - Thompson's promoter - could broker a deal to give his boxer home advantage. A date in mid-August has been proposed.

---

*Kameda in line for shot at vacant IBF title against Guerrero*

Former 'world' champions Daiki Kameda (28-3, 18KOs) and Rodrigo Guerrero (19-4-1, 12KOs) could face off for the vacant IBF super flyweight title. The belt became vacant when Juan Carlos Sanchez Jr. failed to make weight for his defence against Roberto Domingo Sosa, so the IBF have ordered Kameda-Guerrero for the championship as they are the two highest rated contenders.

The 24-year old Kameda, however, might pursue WBA champion Liborio Solis, who recently dethroned Kohei Kono in Japan.

---

*Hasegawa-Terrazas in the works?*

Japanese boxing icon Hozumi Hasegawa (32-4, 14KOs) is rumoured to be chasing a clash with WBC super bantamweight king Victor Terrazas (37-2-1, 21KOs). Hasegawa, 32, is looking to become a three weight 'world' champion, although there is pessimism in his homeland that he still has the ability to achieve this dream.


----------



## dkos

*Stieglitz set to defend WBO title against Kiyota on July 13 in Dresden*

WBO super middleweight champion Robert Stieglitz (44-3, 25 KOs) will defend his title against WBO #10 rated Yuzo Kiyota (23-3-1, 21 KOs) on July 13 at the Energie Verbund-Arena in Dresden, Germany. It will be Stieglitz' first defense since regaining the title against Arthur Abraham in March. "I want to show the fans strong fights," said Steiglitz at a press conference to announce the fight. "Yuko Kiyota is an extremely physically strong and aggressive boxer. But my trainer and I have always have a plan. After twelve years, I've become 'Boxer of the Year' in Germany. So I can be a good role model for all my teammates and some of them can do it too."

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/sti...e-against-kiyota-on-july-13-in-dresden-206448

---

Let's be honest, a joke of a fight. Let's just hope Kiyota brings the spirit of Koji Sato with him...


----------



## BoxingGifs

Di you guys caught Shiino's brutal revenge Monday?

Shiino is a very entertaining warrior type of puncher... he paid for it vs Tuberion in their first fight getting dropped 4 times and stopped... 
He had a chance at redemption monday and it was a short but brutal war with Shiino going down at the end of the 1st round but getting up and brutally stopping Tuberion early in round 2 
Hls of this SPECTACULAR fight that happened monday and undercards here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100224&p=1331359#p1331359
ENJOY!! :TU:


----------



## Smoak N.

I was pretty shocked by Sato's retirement.

I'm always glad when a boxer walks away early. Nothing to be ashamed of. 

Had two fights against Thai's that were physically brutal (I scored Suriyan vs. Sato to Suriyan by 2 points, if memory serves).

I really liked Sato's "slick" movement. Still looked forward to seeing him mix it up back to a title shot, but this is good news.


----------



## Smoak N.

dkos said:


> *Hasegawa-Terrazas in the works?*
> 
> Japanese boxing icon Hozumi Hasegawa (32-4, 14KOs) is rumoured to be chasing a clash with WBC super bantamweight king Victor Terrazas (37-2-1, 21KOs). Hasegawa, 32, is looking to become a three weight 'world' champion, although there is pessimism in his homeland that he still has the ability to achieve this dream.


Ooh, this is interesting!

I don't see Hasegawa beating more than the weakest couple top 10 guy at 118 or above anymore, though.

---

Miura vs. Thompson is interesting. I like Miura and picked him to beat Gamaliel, but I think Sergio has some killer power and would pick him in this fight, especially if it's in Mexico.


----------



## Tarman

Smoak said:


> Miura vs. Thompson is interesting. I like Miura and picked him to beat Gamaliel, but I think Sergio has some killer power and would pick him in this fight, especially if it's in Mexico.


Looking forward to this one. Thompson is great to watch but he's been treading water a bit since he banged out Linares. Not seen much of Miura though so can't really say who wins but if he get through it and picks up a title there's some really good action fights out there for him in the division with the likes of Martinez and Burgos .


----------



## sugarshane_24

Big win for Edrin Dapudong who won a revenge 1st round TKO against Gideon Buthelezi in SA.

First fight was considered controversial split decision for the south african and this time dapudong left no doubt.

I'd love to see him against Srisakret at this point. Punchers delight.


----------



## dkos

*Yamanaka, Yaegashi to defend WBC titles on August 12*

Unbeaten power puncher Shinsuke Yamanaka (18-0-2, 13KOs) will defend his WBC bantamweight championship for the 4th time when he faces Puerto Rican fringe contender Jose Nieves (22-2-3, 11KOs) on August 12 in Tokyo, Japan. Should he prevail from this contest, the 30-year old Yamanaka is obliged to face mandatory challenger Stephane Jamoye later this year.

The joint top of the bill sees lineal flyweight king Akira Yaegashi (17-3, 9KOs) make a voluntary defence of his newly acquired WBC crown against Mexican puncher Oscar Blanquet. In his previous visit to Japan last year, Blanquet, 28, stopped Filipino crowd pleaser Wars Katsumata in just 33 seconds.

---

By the way, regarding Terrazas-Hasegawa, I forgot that Terrazas-Santa Cruz was already scheduled to happen. I do know that Hasegawa's team is still looking for a 'world' title shot next, though.


----------



## BoxingGifs

i'm not suprised by his retirement now... His last performance looked NOTHING like his previous ones... He was an intelligent skilled straight puncher, one of the best at it... and in his last fight, he looked very vulnerable... i knew something was wrong


----------



## dkos

*Nashiro-Denkaosan set for August 23 in Thailand*

The always exciting Nobuo Nashiro (19-5-1, 13KOs) will travel to Thailand on August 23 to challenge former flyweight 'world' champion Denkaosan Kaovichit (61-3-1, 26KOs) for the interim WBA World super flyweight title. In his previous visit to Thailand, the 31-year old Nashiro - a former two-time WBA super flyweight belt holder - dropped a competitive decision to Suriyan Sor Rungvisai. Denkaosan, who will turn 37 on the day of the fight, is undefeated in 11 contests since stepping up in weight.


----------



## dkos

sugarshane_24 said:


> Big win for Edrin Dapudong who won a revenge 1st round TKO against Gideon Buthelezi in SA.
> 
> First fight was considered controversial split decision for the south african and this time dapudong left no doubt.
> 
> I'd love to see him against Srisakret at this point. Punchers delight.


It seems like Dapudong will be returning to South Africa to defend his title...Against Nkosinathi Joyi! Joyi will be moving up 3 weight divisions for the fight:

http://www.iol.co.za/sport/boxing/joyi-gets-another-ibo-title-fight-1.1533910#.UcCVrvmsiSo



> *Joyi gets another IBO title fight*
> 
> Johannesburg - Nkosinathi Joyi, who narrowly lost to Hekkie Budler for the IBO strawweight title at Emperors Palace on Saturday night, has an opportunity to claim another IBO title.
> 
> Golden Gloves promoter Rodney Berman announced on Tuesday that Joyi would meet junior bantamweight champion Edrin Dapudong on the Golden Gloves' forthcoming bill at Emperors Palace in August.
> 
> "Joyi deserves to be rewarded for the role he played in the engrossing battle against Budler," said Berman.
> 
> "I've secured him a title shot against Dapudong at the heavier junior bantamweight limit after concluding negotiations with Siphato Handi."
> 
> Dapudong gained ample revenge for a highly questionable points title defeat against Gideon Buthelezi seven months ago, with a stunning first-round revenge knockout victory over the South African on Saturday.
> 
> "This will be a true crowd-pleaser after the clinical manner in which the Filipino dismantled Buthelezi," Berman said.
> 
> "As for a return meeting with Budler, maybe we'll think about it sometime in the future, but not right now."
> 
> Meanwhile, Handi, Joyi's trainer-manager, said a complaint about the judge's decision in the Budler fight had been forwarded to the IBO, with the request that it order a rematch between South Africa's two top-10 ranked fighters.
> 
> "The German judge had Nkosinathi a clear-cut 116-112 winner, so I can't fathom what the other two gentlemen were thinking," said Handi.
> 
> However, Handi appeared to have been appeased by the offer for a fight with Dapudong. He however admitted that Joyi, who was once rated the top strawweight fighter in the world by Ring magazine, was not at his best and might have seen his best days as a boxer.
> 
> "At 23 or 24, Nkosinathi would have knocked Budler in a couple of rounds," said Handi.
> 
> "At the age of 30, he is still a far more accomplished boxer than Budler."
> 
> Berman had earlier promised that the winner of the Budler-Joyi fight would be matched with either WBC champion Xiong Zhong of China or Japan's Katsunari Takayama in a unification strawweight title showdown - also possibly on the August programme at Emperors Palace.
> 
> It now appears, no finality has yet been reached with either the WBC or IBF champions to fight in South Africa.


----------



## BoxingGifs

The Tank Pornsawan won by technical decision today vs Jayson Wrecking machine Rotoni. Pornsawan got cut and the fight was stopped after 5 rounds.

A few nice stoppages on the undercard including a liver shot KO by Nigerian Southpaw KO artist Taiwo Ali.

Hls of the full card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100360&p=1333546#p1333546

ENJOY!


----------



## Flea Man

Hasegawa Vs Mares @ 126 makes sense to me. 

Plenty of classic Asian boxing footage ready to be uploaded on my youtube account tonight and tomorrow though gents, so keep your eyes peeled if you're into that sorta' stuff....


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> It seems like Dapudong will be returning to South Africa to defend his title...Against Nkosinathi Joyi! Joyi will be moving up 3 weight divisions for the fight:
> 
> http://www.iol.co.za/sport/boxing/joyi-gets-another-ibo-title-fight-1.1533910#.UcCVrvmsiSo


He should've been at 112 ages ago, at 115 I imagine he'll still be fairly long at the weight, either way, his losses have come down to him being weight weakened IMO, skillwise he's superb, or at least was a few years back, been consistently disappointing since.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Today Padjai was in a stay busy fight and stopped Elly Ray in 1 round for the PABA title.

I still see Padjai as a talented undefeated fighter. IMO he defeated Gusev but justd idn't get the decision. I look forward to seeing him in more competitive matchups.
Full Card Hls including the 2 stoppages here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=411f212f4faef86637da0dae2ce91940#p1334043


----------



## scribbs

Here's the report from the Scene for Padjai & undercard

*Padjai Yongyuthgym Captures His Second PABA Title*
Posted by: James Goyder on 6/21/2013 .

*Padjai Yongyuthgym* won the second PABA title of his career by stopping outmatched Indonesian *Elly Ray* in the opening round of their super featherweight fight in Bangkok yesterday afternoon.

Padjai won the PABA featherweight title in 2010 and made three successful defences before losing it to Vyacheslav Gusev in Russia in a fight which the Thai boxer quite clearly won. He is now on the comeback trail campaigning at 130 lbs and barely had to break a sweat to win his first belt at the weight.

Padjai is known as 'The Sniper' because he tends to take a patient approach and both fighters exchanged jabs in the opening round with the Thai looking much the sharper. The fight ended abruptly after less than two minutes of action when an innocuous looking overhand right glanced off the back of the Indonesian's head, putting him down for a count from which he didn't recover.

With the win Padjai's record improves to 16-1-2 while Ray drops to 10-9-1 but he probably won't get invited back to fight in Thailand any time soon after putting up such token resistance. In total there were three Indonesians on the card and while they all lost the other two at least managed to avoid the ignominy of getting stopped so quickly.

*Norrasing Lookbanyai* looked one of the top prospects in Thailand after winning his first five fights with four KOs but his most recent outing, against Filipino journeyman Danilo Pena, ended in a mixed decision draw and exposed some flaws in the game of the former Muay Thai champion, who doesn't train at a dedicated boxing gym.

Yesterday he was up against Indonesian *Daiboy Sajiro* who was able to take the body work of the Thai super flyweight for the first three rounds but wilted under the barrage early in the fourth, turning his back and basically giving up. The win moves Norrasing's record up to 6-0-1 while the Indonesian drops to 3-7-1 after his third consecutive loss in Thailand.

Also on the card was *Fonluang Sor Tanapinyo* who made a successful comeback after over two years away from the boxing ring. The 23 year old won a decision over Indonesian journeyman *Boido Simanjuntak* in a six round fight despite being tagged numerous times, the win takes his record to 15-1-1 while his opponent drops to 16-20-1.

Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=66847#ixzz2Wqd4Obd1
This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.


----------



## dkos

Just some quick notes:

Outstanding prospect *Naoya Inoue* seems set to challenge for the Japanese light flyweight championship in his next fight. The current champion is *Ryoichi Taguchi*, ranked WBA #3 and WBO #11 off the back of a career best win against Yuki Chinen. In another notable result on his record, Taguchi drew with recent 'world' title challenger Masayuki Kuroda.

With Terrazas-Santa Cruz set for the WBC super bantamweight title, *Hozumi Hasegawa* will now turn his attention to the WBO crown. The champion right now is, of course, the formidable P4P star Guillermo Rigondeaux. However, with the way governing bodies object to unified champions, do not be surprised if the WBO belt becomes vacant in the near future. Hasegawa is currently ranked #2 by the WBO.

*Koki Eto*, one of three talented boxing brothers, will travel to Thailand on August 1 to challenge *Kompayak Porpramook* for the interim WBA World flyweight title. Kompayak is a recent WBC light flyweight belt holder.

Former two division 'world' champion *Takahiro Ao* is set to fight in Las Vegas on July 13. No further details about the fight or the bill have been announced.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Hls of the Full card featuring the IBF Asian Title fight in Thailand Friday:

http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100412&sid=bdd44b11249b9a769812f87b610cb268

ENJOY!


----------



## Lilo

A little late on this but some interesting developments for *Rex Tso*, he's been added to the July 27th Top Rank Macau card. Seems like the fact that the arena sold around 8/9k of the 15k arena last means that Arum has changed his policy. He originally blocked any other Chinese fighters on the card but now is talking about: a) signing Rex if he does well, and b) a potential fight with Shiming in the future. He's also expected to be on the Pacquaio undercard in Nov. he should bring around a thousand or so extra ticket sales for July.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

dkos said:


> Just some quick notes:
> 
> Outstanding prospect *Naoya Inoue* seems set to challenge for the Japanese light flyweight championship in his next fight. The current champion is *Ryoichi Taguchi*, ranked WBA #3 and WBO #11 off the back of a career best win against Yuki Chinen. In another notable result on his record, Taguchi drew with recent 'world' title challenger Masayuki Kuroda.
> 
> With Terrazas-Santa Cruz set for the WBC super bantamweight title, *Hozumi Hasegawa* will now turn his attention to the WBO crown. The champion right now is, of course, the formidable P4P star Guillermo Rigondeaux. However, with the way governing bodies object to unified champions, do not be surprised if the WBO belt becomes vacant in the near future. Hasegawa is currently ranked #2 by the WBO.
> 
> *Koki Eto*, one of three talented boxing brothers, will travel to Thailand on August 1 to challenge *Kompayak Porpramook* for the interim WBA World flyweight title. Kompayak is a recent WBC light flyweight belt holder.
> 
> Former two division 'world' champion *Takahiro Ao* is set to fight in Las Vegas on July 13. No further details about the fight or the bill have been announced.


Jesus Christ, that's a huge step up in class for Inoue. Good luck to him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Lilo said:


> A little late on this but some interesting developments for *Rex Tso*, he's been added to the July 27th Top Rank Macau card. Seems like the fact that the arena sold around 8/9k of the 15k arena last means that Arum has changed his policy. He originally blocked any other Chinese fighters on the card but now is talking about: a) signing Rex if he does well, and b) a potential fight with Shiming in the future. He's also expected to be on the Pacquaio undercard in Nov. he should bring around a thousand or so extra ticket sales for July.


To sell that amount of tickets so early in his career is incredible. Imagine the tickets he'd do if he won a world title.


----------



## Lilo

BoxingAnalyst said:


> To sell that amount of tickets so early in his career is incredible. Imagine the tickets he'd do if he won a world title.


Not sure if you're talking about Tso or Zou but you're right about both. Zou did 300 million viewers or whatever but Macau is a small, small place. It also isn't 'real' China, it has its own sort of government and is very, very different to Beijing or Sichuan where he's from. 8/9k tickets is actually pretty good considering the location (its only gmablers that will attend not so many Zou fans) and the fact it was his debut. If you put Zou in a fight in the mainland e.g. Beijing he could probably fill a stadium. Funnily enough being in Macau alienates it from the mainlanders, its only there for the casino fee. Saying that when he fights for titles, gets even more momentum its crazy the numbers he could draw.

With Tso he apparently (I missed his last fight) pulled in the same numbers as the Hatton HK show (1,300-1,500). You're right its great for a 9 fight prospect. It was in the same place but was sold purely on his name this time. You have to understand that in Hong Kong they have only had two sportspeople of note: a Gold medalist windsurfer from 1996 and a bronze medalist cyclist from 2012 (both women). They are starved of homegrown sporting heroes and have never had a male one. Honestly, with this Top Rank link up he could become HUGE in Hong Kong/Macau.


----------



## Wallet

Lilo said:


> He originally blocked any other Chinese fighters on the card


Why's that?


----------



## Lilo

Wallet said:


> Why's that?


He didn't want to take any of the shine away from Zou. All Hong Kong/Macau media would've talked about Zou and Tso rather than just Zou. I think Arum thought it would sell out the arena too.


----------



## dkos

Today in the main event at the Korakuen Hall, Japan-based American *Charlie Ota* (23-1-1, 16KOs) successfully defended his OPBF light middleweight title for the 8th time when stopping ranked contender Koji Numata (20-7-1, 15KOs) with a knockout in the 9th of a scheduled 12 rounds.

Oh, and...










August 25th - Ryoichi Taguchi vs Naoya Inoue is on!!!


----------



## dkos

And some other news:

Former WBA World super bantamweight belt holder *Akifumi Shimoda* will travel to Mexico to face modern ring legend Jorge Arce on September 21.

Continuing on the comeback trail, former two-time 'world' champion *Hozumi Hasegawa *fights on the undercard of the Yamanaka-Nieves/Yaegashi-Blanquet twin bill on August 12. The bout is set for 10 rounds, with an opponent to be announced.

IBF minimumweight king *Katsunari Takayama* has re-applied for his licence from the Japanese Boxing Commission. The JBC previously revoked it when he fought in an IBF eliminator back in 2010 - the IBF at the time was not an organisation the JBC recognised. Now that the IBF is welcome in Japan, Takayama is expected to get his licence back successfully. If that is the case, Takayama is expected to defend his title in September against one of his countrymen, with undefeated domestic champion *Ryuji Hara* being seemingly front of the line.

Top Thai *Jomthong Chuwatana* could travel to Japan at the end of the year to defend his OPBF super featherweight title against mandatory challenger - and current Japanese champion - *Daiki Kaneko*. Although he has only had 7 fights, Jomthong, a world class Muay Thai fighter, has already defended the OPBF belt two times since winning it last year.

---

Also make sure to follow @ONEOFJAPAN for the latest boxing news from Japan!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Suriyan Sor Rungvisai won by UD in Thailand Today

Suriyan stalked a tough and smart Llagas for 12. Suriyan kept applying pressure and Llagas delt suprisingly very well with it, always keeping his legs busy and using a good jab and good timing on his right to keep himself competitive. Suriyan had Llagas hurt to the body and in the ropes int he final rounds but couldn't finish Llagas. Suriyan also tried to grind a TKO in the 12th round but Llagas still had solid legs under him and that carried him to the final bell.

Napapol on the undercard won a 6 round Decision.

Hls of the full card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100465&p=1335381#p1335381

ENJOY!!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Wonjongkam got his 96th win today, it was by decision. Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=56359d3d8b9f070170718af67045af05#p1336283

WILL HE GET TO 100... looks like it... just hope he doesn't get caught again


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

http://www.wbcboxing.tv/ LEGAL and LIVE stream of the show from Dubai


----------



## dkos

iamasadlittleboy said:


> http://www.wbcboxing.tv/ LEGAL and LIVE stream of the show from Dubai


Awesome, thank you :good


----------



## BoxingGifs

Zhong exploited the lack of lead hand from Cuello by staying at distance and using decent timing to throw when the openings were there... still a sloppy fight after 3 or 4 rounds... Zhong looked average... Cuello looked awfull even though his right shoulder was badly injured.

Hls of the card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=99958&p=1336536#p1336536

ENJOY!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Pharanpetch 11-0 8KO won the ABCO belt today by 3rd round stoppage. He floored Tino in round 2 and 3 for the KO. Pharanpetch really has a VERY heavy lead hand... most of his stoppage come from that hand.

Hls of the stoppage here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100495&p=1336611#p1336611

ENJOY!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Salgado and Shiraishi had a war this Saturday. Salgado had Shiraishi in trouble but couldn't put the final touch. Shiraishi gained confidence and tried to gain control of the fight with agressivity but Salgado ended up hurting Shirashi caught in a corner... Brutal ending

Hls of the stoppage win here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100545&p=1336975#p1336975

ENJOY!!


----------



## sugarshane_24

BoxingGifs said:


> Zhong exploited the lack of lead hand from Cuello by staying at distance and using decent timing to throw when the openings were there... still a sloppy fight after 3 or 4 rounds... Zhong looked average... Cuello looked awfull even though his right shoulder was badly injured.
> 
> Hls of the card here:
> http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=99958&p=1336536#p1336536
> 
> ENJOY!


Cuello basically a one-armed fighter there.

I felt bad for the guy, he waited for the shot so long and the injury came at the worst time.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Casimero v Fuentes is off. TV and Sponsorship issues sadly.

Sounds like Casimero will have to go on the road....again


----------



## Wallet

> *Murata to make pro debut against OPBF champ Shibata*
> 
> Report by Joe Koizumi
> 
> Olympic gold medalist in London, Japanese middleweight Ryota Murata will make a pro debut against current OPBF middleweight champ Akio Shibata (21-7-1, 9 KOs) for six sensational rounds in Tokyo on August 25. Murata, a highly expected athlete, will appear at the Ariake Coliseum, since there will be a bigger crowd to see his first professional bout than the capacity of the Korakuen Hall, our regular boxing venue. Murata is the second gold medalist ever produced in Japan since golden bantam Takao Sakurai in the Tokyo Olympic Games in 1964. It will be competed at the 73 kilogram (161 pounds) catchweight without Shibata's OPBF belt on the line. Murata's good performance will be highly expected by our fight fans.


http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/murata-to-make-pro-debut-against-opbf-champ-shibata-210721


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Kwanthai Sithmorseng (43-1-1, 22) successfully defended his PABA Minimumweight title as he overcame Indonesian challenger Madit Sada (5-11, 1). The Thai, who was landing his right hand at will from the off looked sharp from the opening round before forcing a referee's stoppage in the 5th with Sada cowering on the ropes. This was Sada's 5th visit to Thailand though unfortunately he's now 0-5 there.


----------



## BoxingGifs

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Kwanthai Sithmorseng (43-1-1, 22) successfully defended his PABA Minimumweight title as he overcame Indonesian challenger Madit Sada (5-11, 1). The Thai, who was landing his right hand at will from the off looked sharp from the opening round before forcing a referee's stoppage in the 5th with Sada cowering on the ropes. This was Sada's 5th visit to Thailand though unfortunately he's now 0-5 there.


Hls of the stoppage here and full undercard here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=2e7b896bebb4ce922fd37e03e9077b97#p1339230
ENJOY!


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

http://asianboxing.weebly.com/television-schedule.html

Just found that, full TV schedule of the live televised fights involving an "Asian" (Oreiental or Western/Central Asian) very in depth


----------



## Wallet

iamasadlittleboy said:


> http://asianboxing.weebly.com/television-schedule.html
> 
> Just found that, full TV schedule of the live televised fights involving an "Asian" (Oreiental or Western/Central Asian) very in depth


Nice one.

They're claiming the Russians though? :huh


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Russia (like Turkey, Egypt, Azerbaijan, Georgie and even Kazakhstan) is a trans-continental country so I understand their argument there


----------



## Smoak N.

Daud Yordan won the IBO belt in his second weight class yesterday.

Haven't seen it... Anybody get to watch it and have any opinions?


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Smoak said:


> Daud Yordan won the IBO belt in his second weight class yesterday.
> 
> Haven't seen it... Anybody get to watch it and have any opinions?


Very competitive bout. Brizuela moved very well and although Yordan seemed to hurt him once or twice early on the Indonesian looked like he was on fumes late on.

The card of 117-111 was way out of line, 115-113 either way or even a draw would have been fair. I had Yordan by a round.


----------



## Smoak N.

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Very competitive bout. Brizuela moved very well and although Yordan seemed to hurt him once or twice early on the Indonesian looked like he was on fumes late on.
> 
> The card of 117-111 was way out of line, 115-113 either way or even a draw would have been fair. I had Yordan by a round.


Nice!

Thanks man, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

I might be WAAAAY off...but I have reason to believe Srisaket Sor Rungvisai is defending his world title on Friday morning.


----------



## BoxingGifs

WBC Youth Title DoubleHeader happened today in Thailand. One was for the WBC Youth Super Flyweight World Title and ended in a UD. The other Youth title ended in a 6th round TKO. 5th round TKO on the undercard. CP freshmart stable fighters all won.

Hls of the full card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100790

ENJOY!


----------



## Smoak N.

Just watched Zhong vs. Cuello last night.

I have to say that it was painful to watch Cuello and his right arm. He still damn near won the fight (didn't write down the score but had Zhong by 1 point, maybe 2) and I have no doubts that if he had both hands healthy that he would have.

Nonetheless, I was impressed by both of them. 

Good fight. And the one armed-ness of it makes it one that will be remembered and used as an example of such for years to come.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

BoxingGifs said:


> WBC Youth Title DoubleHeader happened today in Thailand. One was for the WBC Youth Super Flyweight World Title and ended in a UD. The other Youth title ended in a 6th round TKO. 5th round TKO on the undercard. CP freshmart stable fighters all won.
> 
> Hls of the full card here:
> http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100790
> 
> ENJOY!


Boxrec had one of the results as being against "Renen Trongco" earlier today, they've now changed it to unknown. It WAS Roman Canto!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Terdsak got his 5th win today by close UD vs awkward Rafol. Rafol was able to gain respect with well placed power shots but Terdsak remained more busy. 116-112 on all scorecards for the interim PABA title.

A kokietgym stable prospect won by Pts on the undercard

Hls of the card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=100839&p=1343390#p1343390

ENJOY!


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Merlito Sabillo stops negative Jorle Estrada in 9 to retain WBO title http://asianboxing.weebly.com/7/post/2013/07/the-tiger-tames-tricky-estrada.html

Pinoy Pride XXI was pretty good, the Villanueva bout was great, Jessel Mark Magsayo and Albert Pagara look excellent and Vic Saludar made a very impactful debut


----------



## scribbs

*Cuello may be given Xiong rematch by WBC*

MANILA, Philippines - Filipino boxer Denver Cuello is likely to get a rematch against Chinese tormentor Xiong Zhao Zhong as soon as he is healthy.

Cuello fought Xiong despite suffering from an injured shoulder last June 28, and wound up losing via majority decision.

But Cuello's manager, Aljoe Jaro, submitted a complaint to the World Boxing Council (WBC) noting that anti-doping regulations were not followed during the match.

According to a PhilBoxing report by Ronnie Nathanielsz, WBC president Don Jose Sulaiman is likely to grant the Cuello camp's request for a rematch.

"Please be assured that the Board of Governors will vote favorably on my recommendation for a rematch as soon as Denver is medically approved to return to boxing," Sulaiman was quoted.

"We do not have a majority voting yet, but all those received as of today have been in favor of a rematch," he added.

Cuello is scheduled to undergo surgery for a torn rotator cuff on his right shoulder on Monday at the Makati Medical Center.

Cuello's loss against Xiong was the fifth of his career and ended a 12-fight winning streak dating back to 2010.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/07/15/13/cuello-may-be-given-xiong-rematch-wbc


----------



## scribbs

*Boxing riot leaves 18 dead in Indonesia*

At least 18 people were trampled to death as spectators fled a riot after a home-town boxer lost on the judges' scorecards in Indonesia.

Yulianus Pigome was beaten on points by Alvius Rumkorem at the Kota Lama Sport Stadium in the town of Nabire in Papua province, prompting Pigome's supporters to throw their chairs at the judges as the result was announced.

Around 1,500 spectators rushed from the arena as Rumkorem's supporters retaliated, and the victims - including 12 women - were caught in the stampede as crowds descended on the exits from the stadium.

Lt. Col. Gede Sumerta Jaya, police spokesman in Papua province, said more than 40 other spectators were hospitalised in the crush as police and soldiers were deployed to end the riot.

Nabire is located on Cendrawasih Bay on the north coast of Papua, around 2,000 miles east of Jakarta.

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/221497.html?CMP=OTC-RSS


----------



## sugarshane_24

scribbs said:


> MANILA, Philippines - Filipino boxer Denver Cuello is likely to get a rematch against Chinese tormentor Xiong Zhao Zhong as soon as he is healthy.
> 
> Cuello fought Xiong despite suffering from an injured shoulder last June 28, and wound up losing via majority decision.
> 
> But Cuello's manager, Aljoe Jaro, submitted a complaint to the World Boxing Council (WBC) noting that anti-doping regulations were not followed during the match.
> 
> According to a PhilBoxing report by Ronnie Nathanielsz, WBC president Don Jose Sulaiman is likely to grant the Cuello camp's request for a rematch.
> 
> "Please be assured that the Board of Governors will vote favorably on my recommendation for a rematch as soon as Denver is medically approved to return to boxing," Sulaiman was quoted.
> 
> "We do not have a majority voting yet, but all those received as of today have been in favor of a rematch," he added.
> 
> Cuello is scheduled to undergo surgery for a torn rotator cuff on his right shoulder on Monday at the Makati Medical Center.
> 
> Cuello's loss against Xiong was the fifth of his career and ended a 12-fight winning streak dating back to 2010.
> 
> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/07/15/13/cuello-may-be-given-xiong-rematch-wbc


Spoke to him on his hospital bed. (Damn kid was on his facebook whole day and chatting with everyone :lol

Good news is that although his problem was torn rotator cuff, he did not went the usual surgery that leaves fighters never the same again. He had a laser surgery which is minimally invasive and he's supposed to be out the 2 days time.

He'll need at least 7 months off before he could fight again. Which basically means starting now, we'll get to see him in the ring again by Feb-March next year on a rematch with Zhong.


----------



## igor_otsky

scribbs said:


> At least 18 people were trampled to death as spectators fled a riot after a home-town boxer lost on the judges' scorecards in Indonesia.
> 
> Yulianus Pigome was beaten on points by Alvius Rumkorem at the Kota Lama Sport Stadium in the town of Nabire in Papua province, prompting Pigome's supporters to throw their chairs at the judges as the result was announced.
> 
> Around 1,500 spectators rushed from the arena as Rumkorem's supporters retaliated, and the victims - including 12 women - were caught in the stampede as crowds descended on the exits from the stadium.
> 
> Lt. Col. Gede Sumerta Jaya, police spokesman in Papua province, said more than 40 other spectators were hospitalised in the crush as police and soldiers were deployed to end the riot.
> 
> Nabire is located on Cendrawasih Bay on the north coast of Papua, around 2,000 miles east of Jakarta.
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/221497.html?CMP=OTC-RSS


No wonder Chris John gets undefeated. foreign judges dont want any part of the Indonesian riot.


----------



## Smoak N.

scribbs said:


> At least 18 people were trampled to death as spectators fled a riot after a home-town boxer lost on the judges' scorecards in Indonesia.
> 
> Yulianus Pigome was beaten on points by Alvius Rumkorem at the Kota Lama Sport Stadium in the town of Nabire in Papua province, prompting Pigome's supporters to throw their chairs at the judges as the result was announced.
> 
> Around 1,500 spectators rushed from the arena as Rumkorem's supporters retaliated, and the victims - including 12 women - were caught in the stampede as crowds descended on the exits from the stadium.
> 
> Lt. Col. Gede Sumerta Jaya, police spokesman in Papua province, said more than 40 other spectators were hospitalised in the crush as police and soldiers were deployed to end the riot.
> 
> Nabire is located on Cendrawasih Bay on the north coast of Papua, around 2,000 miles east of Jakarta.
> 
> http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/sport/story/221497.html?CMP=OTC-RSS


Came in here to bring this up.

Crazy, crazy stuff.

I wish we knew who the fighters were or how the fight itself played out...


----------



## Smoak N.

igor_otsky said:


> No wonder Chris John gets undefeated. foreign judges dont want any part of the Indonesian riot.


You might be on to something IF you could name me two fights where you think John got an unfair decision in Indonesia.

There are none. I'll spot you the one fight which is the only reason why boxing "fans" know who Chris John is. For the record, John won that fight in my eyes and _most_ non-fanboy, good posters who have actually watched the fight.


----------



## sugarshane_24

Smoak said:


> You might be on to something IF you could name me two fights where you think John got an unfair decision in Indonesia.
> 
> There are none. I'll spot you the one fight which is the only reason why boxing "fans" know who Chris John is. For the record, John won that fight in my eyes and _most_ non-fanboy, good posters who have actually watched the fight.


Well, that's the feather in his cap. And for all it's worth, he might have scored a better win than the other Asian champion who holds a win over the same guy. :lol:


----------



## igor_otsky

Smoak said:


> You might be on to something IF you could name me two fights where you think John got an unfair decision in Indonesia.
> 
> There are none. I'll spot you the one fight which is the only reason why boxing "fans" know who Chris John is. For the record, John won that fight in my eyes and _most_ non-fanboy, good posters who have actually watched the fight.


you want me to watch it slomo? lol

john lost.by a small margin tho.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Both brothers won by quick stoppages. Suriyan scored a nice 1st round liver shot KO. Srisaket dropped his opponent twice in round 2 for the TKO.
Nawaphon was competing for the ABCO title and won by UD.
Hls of all the action here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=e6cb3e64d86d657fdcaa2cb503a034fa#p1347414

ENJOY!! :TU:


----------



## BoxingGifs

Koki won by wide UD. The fight was closer than the scorecards indicated although i felt Koki won and was in control.

Koki looked to close the distance and punish the body. Apolinario tried to control the distance with footwork and some straight punch combos. Koki also used the straight left and leaping left hooks while Apolinario also used counter uppercuts to the body.

In the 10th APolinario started to use more footwork and tried to score big shots and move. Koki hit him with a hook while Apolinario's back foot slip and it was called a KD. In the 12th Apolinario threw a nice flush straight punch flurry but Koki exploded with pressure in combos to the head and body and ended it with a BEAUTIFULL 2 straight left combo, while slipping a straight of apolinario... excellent combo that hurt APolinario who went down.

Excellent fun fight to watch!!

Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=101085&p=1349137#p1349137

ENJOY!! :TU:


----------



## Smoak N.

BoxingGifs said:


> Both brothers won by quick stoppages. Suriyan scored a nice 1st round liver shot KO. Srisaket dropped his opponent twice in round 2 for the TKO.
> Nawaphon was competing for the ABCO title and won by UD.
> Hls of all the action here:
> http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=e6cb3e64d86d657fdcaa2cb503a034fa#p1347414
> 
> ENJOY!! :TU:


They are both two bad men. Srisaket was amazing against Sato (who I did think was overrated to begin with). By the way, I'm pretty sure they are not brothers. In Thailand they take the last name of the gym they train at.

---

And go Koki Kameda!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Smoak said:


> They are both two bad men. Srisaket was amazing against Sato (who I did think was overrated to begin with). By the way, I'm pretty sure they are not brothers. In Thailand they take the last name of the gym they train at.
> 
> ---
> 
> And go Koki Kameda!


they aren't!! i wanted to write stablemates but made the mistake. Nawaphon apparently is Suriyan's bro i think. Iamasadlittleboy was mentionning it on boxrec.

OLEYDONG FOUGHT TODAY!!

Nakagama went aggressively to the body early and caught Oleydong under the belt early. Each time he went low Oleydong went down after that and the ref deducted a pt and then eventually DQ'd Nakagama. Oleydong wins the rematch vs Nakagama by DQ today for the WBC International belt.
Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=6616ea150f57c727e8d8ea135a6c537d#p1349812

ENJOY!!


----------



## Lester1583

Shuhei lost again:stonk

It can't be true:ibutt

Why god why?!:cry


----------



## BoxingGifs

Today, Teerachai boxed Byrne from distance using a stiff heavy jab and some nice straight to follow. Byrne was aggressive and throwing in combos but not landing much. The accumulation of damage Teerachai did in 1 round resulted in the fight being stopped between round 1 and 2. That was for the PABA super champion title.
Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=368982ed5a732a82e47158040a90f99c#p1351706

ENJOY!


----------



## dkos

Lester1583 said:


> Shuhei lost again:stonk
> 
> It can't be true:ibutt
> 
> Why god why?!:cry


:-(






Nakatani obviously emerges from this as one to watch. The size difference was mental though, especially considering it was Tsuchiya who was moving back down to lightweight. And how dare he showboat like he did against the great Shuhei :verysad


----------



## Lester1583

dkos said:


> Nakatani obviously emerges from this as one to watch.


Sadly, years of dominance and brutal fights against atg opposition have finally taken it's toll on Shuhei.

He's not the same P4P#1 unstoppable machine anymore.

Nakatani is fun to watch but Shuhei left big shoes to fill.

Is Nakatani good enough?

I don't think so, Dkos.

I don't think so.



dkos said:


> And how dare he showboat like he did against the great Shuhei :verysad


Punches didn't stop Shuhei - but his heart was broken after he saw Nakatani's disgraceful antics.

Such disrespect.:-(


----------



## BoxingGifs

Kyotaro stopped a too passive Peter this thursday in Japan. Fujimoto caught him from the clinch with a right and Peter never recovered. He stumbled backwards into the ropes where he got flurried and dropped. Peter got up only to get flurried again in the final seconds of round 6 and dropped again. Peter laid on the mat under the ropes for a few seconds before getting up.

On the undercard, Nakatani a cocky lenghty fighter with skills. Both traded power shots in the center of the ring. Masayoshi was showing his tongue regularly trying to bait Shuhei in... In the 3rd round, Nakatani landed a body shot that hurt Shihei and then grinded him down. Shuhei got up only to get drop by a 3 punches combo ending with a liver shot. Big win for Masayoshi.

Hls of the card including the Kyotaro TKO here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=101147&p=1352115#p1352115

ENJOY!!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Tawatchai won the IBF asian belt by very very close UD. He was even down once in the fight and his opponent continued to apply pressure till the last bell. 
Patomsuk grinded his opponent's body and landed a big right that sent Baluarte down. Baluarte got up and Patomsuk right away jumped on him with body punches for the TKO.

Hls of the 4 fights televised on the card
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=dbd9430645c11374b4608a7e677683ce#p1355337

ENJOY!


----------



## BoxingGifs

There was a WIBA minimumweight international title fight today in thailand. The card was supported by some muay thai matches and also Kaewfah Tor Bumas 12-0 8KO who is the ABCO interim champion. Kaewfah again showed nice hand skills dropping his opponent with a beautifull body shot combo ending with an uppercut. His opponent got up only to get dropped again right away by another combo.

Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=9d8aceabd9a4b232a5458cf4fc49882f#p1355394
ENJOY!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Hi guys, first post on this thread. Was just wandering how popular and profitable would Uchiyama be for Gamboa?


----------



## Smoak N.

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hi guys, first post on this thread. Was just wandering how popular and profitable would Uchiyama be for Gamboa?


Hahaha

It would be a cash out fight for Gamboa as Uchiyama would destroy Gamboa. I really would pick an early KO.

However, it seems that Gamboa will not be returning to 130 pounds so this fight really is a hypothetical match from a year ago. And it was mentioned by promoters/trainers/etc. of the fighters about a year or so ago but obviously nothing ever came of it.

Gamboa isn't a big enough draw to make Uchiyama earn any more money for fighting him than he does his current opposition and my guess would be that Gamboa wouldn't be marketable enough or willing enough to go to Japan.

---

I wish the contemporary great Japanese fighters would fight top ranked Americans/Mexicans/Europeans more often than they do as I would favor most of the current top 10 Japanese fighters over their "international" competition.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Eto showed he learned from the Paromroonglek by not giving the distance away. He is the lenghtier fighter but often ended up fighting on the inside where his uppercut isn't as effective and his weight transfers too.
Today he beautifully controlled the distance with nice backward footwork and fluid distance precise punching. I expected that if Eto was able to execute what he did today, he would win against a fighter like Kompayak who is easy to time and very predictable.

He made look Kompayak very crude. Kompayak's pressure and hard work became neutralise by the fluid distance punching Eto displayed. There were some very nice trading sequences on the inside which gave the opportunity for Kompayak to shine. But i thought he missed a LOT of shots...
Still a very entertaiing fight and another foty contender that will go unoticed by the mainstream fans...
And what about the King or whatever in a car passing in a street, that was worth missing a round!!! :wink:

Hls of the card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=ef1432879590016bfe2547393301a6ef#p1356196

ENJOY!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Tomoki wins by UD vs Ambunda Today

Tomoki kept controlling the distance by using busy footwork and stay out of range of Ambunda's busy and awkward style. He basically exposed Ambunda's footwork limits but attacking quickly and more precisely from range and when Tomoki closed the distance, he timed it well and was very efficient at it. 
Nice win for Tomoki, the pressure is now on Daiki for the bros to accomplish an historic boxing acheivement.
Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=d4a251ff8670b6174002375708ac6048#p1356219

ENJOY!


----------



## BigBone

Wow, Tomoki a champ already? Looked like he's on the slow road. 

So he and Cocky are both BW titleholders? Interesting...


----------



## BoxingGifs

Kwanpichit down half way in round 1. The way he got up, if he would've been the challenger, doubt it would've continued. Southpaw pinoy fighter Mananquil tried to drop him again after that with Kwanpichit getting hit with lots of flush lefts and barely standing... but couldn't... In the 2nd round, a headbutt occurred which caused a cut and the stoppage of the fight.

hls of the full card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=101512&p=1357423#p1357423

ENJOY!


----------



## Tarman

BoxingGifs said:


> Eto showed he learned from the Paromroonglek by not giving the distance away. He is the lenghtier fighter but often ended up fighting on the inside where his uppercut isn't as effective and his weight transfers too.
> Today he beautifully controlled the distance with nice backward footwork and fluid distance precise punching. I expected that if Eto was able to execute what he did today, he would win against a fighter like Kompayak who is easy to time and very predictable.
> 
> He made look Kompayak very crude. Kompayak's pressure and hard work became neutralise by the fluid distance punching Eto displayed. There were some very nice trading sequences on the inside which gave the opportunity for Kompayak to shine. But i thought he missed a LOT of shots...
> Still a very entertaiing fight and another foty contender that will go unoticed by the mainstream fans...
> And what about the King or whatever in a car passing in a street, that was worth missing a round!!! :wink:
> 
> Hls of the card here:
> http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=ef1432879590016bfe2547393301a6ef#p1356196
> 
> ENJOY!


Watched this today, what a great fight! Round 12 especially. Reminded me of Sato/Srisaket except this time the lanky Japanese was the one beating up the little Thai.

How tall is Eto btw? 5'7''? The height difference was comical; he looked at least 6 or 7 inches taller than Komp who Boxrec says is 5' 1/2''.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Norasing 6-0-1 TKOs Loemoli for 2nd PABA Title Defense Today


Petchbarngborn won by 4th round TKO on the first undercard shown. Petchbarngborn cornered his opponent and eventually landed a big body shot.
Norasing dropped Loemoli at the end of round 2 with a left hook to the body and hook to the head. In the first seconds of round 3, Norasing threw a combo that KO'd Loemoli who stayed down for a while. 
Ratchasak won a 6 round decision on the undercard.
Hls of the Full Card that just ended herE:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=50c1d507f9b179cce0715f10949ee5fb#p1358719

ENJOY!


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Yoichi Ide lost in his Class B tournament final bout


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Wen is Yamanaka next fighting? 

Edit: Just seen he's fighting Neives or whatever his name is, meh. Would like to see him and Moreno later in the year.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

What about Uchiyama? He's so frustrating, only fights once or twice a year, good operator.


----------



## dkos

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What about Uchiyama? He's so frustrating, only fights once or twice a year, good operator.


Last I heard, there were serious discussions going on with HBO for Uchiyama-Gamboa...


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Has Uchiyama not messed up his hand? I think if he sees out the first few rounds of Gamboa's jet speed he'll stop the Cuban late

Saw this earlier...








...lead me to wondering if Kim can help save Korean boxing...


----------



## scribbs

RingTV Q&A article with _Akira Yaegashi_ the former WBA Straw weight & current WBC & Ring Flyweight Champion

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/180185-qaa-akira-yaegashi


----------



## scribbs

*Yaegashi Wins*

Shorter but faster Japanese, Akira Yaegashi (18-3, 9 KOs), 112, kept his WBC flyweight belt with great ease as he floored hard-hitting Mexican Oscar Blanquet (32-6-1, 23 KOs), 112, in the eighth session en route to a unanimous decision over twelve rounds on Monday in Tokyo, Japan. Don Griffin (US) and Noppharat Sricharoen (Thailand) both tallied 116-110, and Jun-Bae Lim (Korea) saw it 115-111, all in favor of the defending champ making his initial defense. The referee was Len Koivisto (Canada).

Blanquet, whose power punching was greatly vaunted prior to this game, failed to show his power, nor his heart, as he looked to be too slow to catch the fleet-footed and quick-handed champ. Yaegashi's hit-and-run tactics prevailed to frustrate the taller Mexican all the way.

A Full Report of fight - http://www.boxingscene.com/akira-yaegashi-turns-away-oscar-blanquet-defends-title--68560


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

dkos said:


> Last I heard, there were serious discussions going on with HBO for Uchiyama-Gamboa...


Nice. Wouldn't be surprised if Uchiyama knocked Gamboa out tbh.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Yamanaka sparked Neives in 1 round.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Yamanaka, Yaegashi & Hasegawa Win in Japan TODAY

All the card Hls here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=7650cd38f0b1235d7f86bd9e852f7288#p1361850

Pretty much all as expected and Hasegawa scored a KO of the year contender on the undercard... Scary and brutal
ENJOY!


----------



## BigBone

BoxingGifs said:


> Yamanaka, Yaegashi & Hasegawa Win in Japan TODAY
> 
> All the card Hls here:
> http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=7650cd38f0b1235d7f86bd9e852f7288#p1361850
> 
> Pretty much all as expected and Hasegawa scored a KO of the year contender on the undercard... Scary and brutal
> ENJOY!


Stop advertising your site here. Agreed on the comment, this is the knockout of Hozumi's career, face first drop, brutal stuff... time for Hozumi to challenge a FW champ!


----------



## Lester1583

Seppuku Yamanaka shows no mercy.

Shinsuke kills with powaaaaaah!:ibutt


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

On a separate show Tadashi Yuba became the first EVER Japanese 5 weight national champion adding the Light Middleweight title to his Lightweight, Light Welterweight, Welterweight and Middleweight titles


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Well done to Hyun-Mi Choi who claimed the WBA "interim" female Super Featherweight title via a decision over Fujin Raika earlier today in South Korea


----------



## boranbkk

Smoak said:


> In Thailand they take the last name of the gym they at.


Yes, that's true Nonito, but they can also take the name if their sponser which tends to be more common once the fighter has crossed over from Muay Thai (99.9% of them have).

Pongsaklek Gaiyanghadow - 5 star chicken - a pre roasted chicken franchise owned by CP Foods who have invested heavily in MT & Sakon (western Boxing).

Yodsanan 3-K Battery - more obviously a car battery brand.

Etc etc


----------



## dkos

Brutal fight.


----------



## BoxingGifs

The Hitman Loreto was fighting pornsawan for the PABA belt today. The fight went 10 rounds till it was stopped because of Pornsawan's cut. Pornsawan had trouble dealling with the activity and pressure that hitman applied ont he inside. He even got caught by a combo and went down in round 4.
Loreto wins by TDecision.
2 six rounders on the undercard.

Hls of the full card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=d06eb76b3196f7f1752df28396db4ba0#p1367304
ENJOY!


----------



## dkos

Ryota Murata, in his professional debut, stopped current OPBF middleweight champion Akio Shibata (21-8-1, 9KOs) in the 2nd of a scheduled 6 rounds. 

Naoya Inoue (4-0, 3KOs) went the distance for the first time, winning a clear 10-round unanimous decision over Ryoichi Taguchi (18-2-1, 8KOs) to win the Japanese light flyweight title. The scorecards were 98-92, 98-93 and 97-94, all in favour of the 20-year old Inoue.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Hls of the Inoue fight and the 2nd round stoppage of Olympian Murata today in japan here:http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=101953&p=1368013#p1368013ENJOY!! :TU:


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

dkos said:


> Brutal fight.


Third fight in about 8 weeks featuring a Japanese fighter in what could go down as the FOTY...amazing year to be following Asian boxing!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Top Minimumweight Prospect Wanheng defends WBC Belt Today

Didn't see it listed in the results section on boxrec or anywhere else so thought i'd post about this one. It was a card featuring an 8 men heavyweight Muay Thai tournament and Wanheng 29-0 defending his WBC international title. Wanheng used nice straight shots in combo gauging the distance real well and neutralising his opponent's arsenal doing so. Once on the inside, Wanheng landed his right in combo. His opponent tried to land big shots one punch at a time, making him non effective. Wanheng pretty much won all rounds to defend his WBC International title by UD.

Hls of the fight herE:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=ddbf1ce72ac6e49bd29b181f65337188#p1370622


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Think 1 judge had it 799-73 after 8 rounds, the other two had it a shut out showing just how dominant Wanheng was.

The result is on Asian boxing (http://www.asianboxing.info/2/post/2013/08/wanheng-retains-wbc-international-title.html)


----------



## One to watch

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Think 1 judge had it 799-73 after 8 rounds, the other two had it a shut out showing just how dominant Wanheng was.
> 
> The result is on Asian boxing (http://www.asianboxing.info/2/post/2013/08/wanheng-retains-wbc-international-title.html)


That is an incredible score.


----------



## dkos

*Kameda beats Guerrero for IBF superfly belt; Kameda brothers make boxing history again*

In a clash for the vacant IBF super flyweight title, Daiki Kameda (28-3, 18 KOs) became a world champion for the second time with a twelve round unanimous decision over Rodrigo Guerrero (19-5-1, 12 KOs) on Tuesday night at the Sun Messe Kagawa in Takamatsu, Kagawa, Japan. The quicker Kameda simply outboxed Guerrero. The best round of the fight was the tenth when the fighters went toe to toe. Kameda was deducted points in rounds five and eleven for low blows. Scores were 114-112, 116-110, 117-109.

History was made last month when Tomoki Kameda became the third Kameda brother to win a world title. With this win, another first was achieved as all three brothers are reigning world champions simultaneously.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/kam...eda-brothers-make-boxing-history-again-222345

*Kaovichit edges Nashiro to claim WBA interim super flyweight title*

In a clash of former WBA super flyweight champions, Denkaosan Kaovichit (62-3-1, 26 KOs) scored a hard fought twelve round split decision over Nobuo Nashiro (19-6-1, 13 KOs) to claim the vacant WBA interim super flyweight belt on Tuesday afternoon at the Suranaree University of Technology in Nakhon Ratchasima, Thailand. Kaovichit faded badly over the later rounds, but still came away with the nod on two cards.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/kao...laim-wba-interim-super-flyweight-title-222339

(Reading other reports/Twitter, it seems like it was a dodgy decision)


----------



## BoxingGifs

Guerrero applied pressure and closed the distance for the full 12. He was much busier pressuring Daiki in the ropes and grinding the body. Daiki remained evasive to control the distance and box from there for the whole 12. Daiki got deducted a pt in round 5 and 11 for hitting Guerrero with straight rights a little too low. Daiki was mainly trying to catch Guerrero coming in with straights... IMO Guerrero won this one with quantity... BUt Daiki ended up getting the nod!!
Hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=102211&p=1371781#p1371781

Denkaosan started at a higher pace, using straight shots to score bigger punches. Nashiro was looking to close the distance where it negates the straight punches combos from Denkaosan and where he can land those grinding hook combos. It created a very entertaining fight in the first half with nice trading sequences. Denkaosan gradually dropped his pace and Nashiro started to be more precise and effective with his combos on the inside. Denkaosan looked fatigued in the champ rounds. 
Denkaosan wins by SD
Hls of the whole card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=102212&p=1371795#p1371795


----------



## BoxingGifs

Srisaket boxed in a composed manner not pushing things for 6 in rounte to an easy UD. Suriyan was fighting for the ABCO WBC belt and stopped his opponent in the 6th with a crafty left hand combo ending with a liver shot.
On the undercard Yodchanchai was in a barn burner brawlé He started very strong applying pressure and hurting his opponent only to get fatigued and tagged in the 3rd... His opponent Phissanuthep went all out in the last minute of round 3 and KO'd him cold in the firsts econds of the 4th!

Hls of the 4 fights televised on this card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=76f3acbed267dff0af4b5d99b70e875c#p1372869
ENJOY!!!


----------



## dkos

Takashi Miura (26-2-2, 19KOs) is scheduled to defend his WBC super featherweight title against Dante 'Crazy' Jardon (24-3, 20KOs) in Japan. A date hasn't been confirmed yet, but it will be sometime in November. Shinsuke Yamanaka will also defend his WBC bantamweight title on the Teiken-promoted card, while there might also be a 'world' title opportunity for Hozumi Hasegawa.

I'm liking Miura-Jardon a lot; it has the potential to surpass Miura's previous fight against Thompson.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

dkos said:


> Ryota Murata, in his professional debut, stopped current OPBF middleweight champion Akio Shibata (21-8-1, 9KOs) in the 2nd of a scheduled 6 rounds.
> 
> Naoya Inoue (4-0, 3KOs) went the distance for the first time, winning a clear 10-round unanimous decision over Ryoichi Taguchi (18-2-1, 8KOs) to win the Japanese light flyweight title. The scorecards were 98-92, 98-93 and 97-94, all in favour of the 20-year old Inoue.


Murata has some serious punching power. I would like him to work on his defense. There's things about his defense I'm not impressed with. I'd like to give him 10 fights before he goes for the titles. Is it me or was Murata smiling at his opponent? It's pretty damn impressive if he can maintain a high level of focus and still fight well. He can use that to his advantage.

That Falcao dude who he fought in the gold medal match has a hell of a punch, but I think he'd have problems with stamina.


----------



## Boro Chris

dkos said:


> Takashi Miura (26-2-2, 19KOs) is scheduled to defend his WBC super featherweight title against Dante 'Crazy' Jardon (24-3, 20KOs) in Japan. A date hasn't been confirmed yet, but it will be sometime in November. Shinsuke Yamanaka will also defend his WBC bantamweight title on the Teiken-promoted card, while there might also be a 'world' title opportunity for Hozumi Hasegawa.
> 
> I'm liking Miura-Jardon a lot; it has the potential to surpass Miura's previous fight against Thompson.


Hasegawas name has been mentioned with Rigondeaux. Poor sod, although it's also likely that they'll match Rigo
with some mexican like Mijares instead.


----------



## dkos

Boro Chris said:


> Hasegawas name has been mentioned with Rigondeaux. Poor sod, although it's also likely that they'll match Rigo
> with some mexican like Mijares instead.


Hasegawa has said he'd like to next fight Santa Cruz or, wait for it, Scott Quigg!

He has said he wouldn't mind travelling either, although you'd think a fight with Quigg (assuming he wins his next fight) would make more financial sense in Japan.

But seeing Hasegawa over here... :jjj


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

dkos said:


> Hasegawa has said he'd like to next fight Santa Cruz or, wait for it, Scott Quigg!
> 
> He has said he wouldn't mind travelling either, although you'd think a fight with Quigg (assuming he wins his next fight) would make more financial sense in Japan.
> 
> But seeing Hasegawa over here... :jjj


Wow! Hasegawa is going to step up! This is going to be war.

Is Hasegawa a good option for Santa Cruz financially?


----------



## Boro Chris

Hasegawa vs Santa cruz would be a war. Their styles would gel very nicely I think. HH is not as quick as he was
but he's still useful and would be a handful for any but Donaire or Rigo (Rigo especially would certainly handle him with ease!).


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Boro Chris said:


> Hasegawa vs Santa cruz would be a war. Their styles would gel very nicely I think. HH is not as quick as he was
> but he's still useful and would be a handful for any but Donaire or Rigo (Rigo especially would certainly handle him with ease!).


Yup, agreed.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Murata is great with counters! Anyone know when his next fight is and who are the rumoured opponents?


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Murata is expected back in December, no word yet on his opponent though the term "international name" seemed to be used


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

iamasadlittleboy said:


> Murata is expected back in December, no word yet on his opponent though the term "international name" seemed to be used


:happy

lol nice username.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Lots of interesting debuts coming up in Japan before Christmas. Not only is there Kosei Tanaka but also Yuki Clay-the lead singer of Jpop/Reggae band Kimaguren and Takuma Inoue, the younger brother of Naoya Inoue.


----------



## BigBone

Yamanaka is such a beast, hope he gets a major international fight soon. Ah why not face Donaire at some catchweight or some shit?


----------



## Lilo

More details on Top Rank's Macau February show - 2 world title fights and three Olympic Gold medalists! February 22nd and it will be called 'Ring of Gold'.

Miguel Vasquez vs Denis Shafikov - IBF
??? vs ???

Zou Shiming vs TBA
Ryoto Murata vs TBA
Egor Mekhontstev vs TBA

Genesis Servania 23-0 vs TBA
Arthur Villanueva 24-0 vs TBA


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/具志堅チャンネル

Showing the Fujioka v Yamaguchi card LEGALLY via Gushiken's own ustream channel.


----------



## boxing prospect

Masayoshi Nakatani (6-0, 5)-the man who beat Shuhei Tsuchiya earlier this year, will be getting an OPBF title fight against Yoshitaka Kato (26-4-1, 7) in January next year. Unsure if Kato's Japanese title will also be on the line, though I'd be hoping so.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Solis won a split decision vs Daiki in a very close fight. Solis loss the title on the scale so no title for this win for Solis.






​Tomoki pressured and corner his undefeated opponent Naidjala in the ropes where he grinded with hooks in combo, mainly to the body. Tomoki even hurt Naidjala a little but never dropped him.






​Takayama won the world title by UD!​
Hls of the 3 fights here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/...sid=2544e3e9a9d6a806b65415922e91df39#p1404936​ENJOY!!​


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Thought Solis won pretty clearly, at worst it was 7-5 Solis at best it was 9-3. So glad Takayama won!


----------



## Kingboxer

Some highlights of Yaegashi - Sosa






Not the war I expected it be, but a great performance by Akira. His movement was the key factor of the fight, never in one place allowing Edgar to find his groove until it was too late for him on the scorecards.

Great win.


----------



## BoxingGifs

Obara really started to apply serious pressure in round 8 where he inflicted lots of damage to his opponent hasunuma. Both traded a lot in the 8th and Obara clearly was on top with Hasunuma being out on his feet at the end of the round. In round 9, Obara landed a huge lead hand uppercut and that was it... Obara defends his Japan 140lbs belt for the second time with this win!

hls of the fight here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=104311

ENJOY!!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Pungluang was defending his WBO International title today vs Magos 9-2. Both traded and it was a decent fight. Pungluang's lead hand was very efficient on the inside, particularly the uppercuts. The fight was stopped between rounds because of a bad cut above the right eye of Magos.










Hls of the card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=104379&p=1408764#p1408764

ENJOY!!


----------



## Eoghan

Any news on any Taiwanese boxers? I see nowt on BoxRec, wondering if there are any decent ams? I could be highly ranked when I go over there!


----------



## Stephen H\sson

What time is the kazuto ioka fight on GMT


----------



## BoxingGifs

Wanheng 32-0 went the distance with his opponent. 









CP Freshmart stable fighter won the WBC Youth belt defeating his chinese opponent by UD.









Noknoi 47-4 28KO won by 1st round TKO dropping his opponent twice.









Hls of the full card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=104712

ENJOY!!


----------



## Pedderrs

What time does Ioka-Alvarado start? Do we all rate Alvarado?


----------



## scribbs

> *Who is Kazuto Ioka?
> *
> By Joe Koizumi
> Photos by Sumio Yamada
> 
> WBA light-flyweight champ Kazuto Ioka, an unbeaten 24-year-old Japanese youngster, became a two-class world champ last December, and is one of the best boxers here along with WBA super-feather champ Takashi Uchiyama and WBC bantam kingpin Shinsuke Yamanaka in Japan where we currently possess nine male champs and six female titlists. It was in June 2012 that the baby face Kazuto, then WBC 105-pound champ, engaged in a unification bout with WBA counterpart Akira Yaegashi, a much more experienced compatriot, winning a close but unanimous verdict to unify the 105-pound belts to his credit.


Rest here - http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/who-is-kazuto-ioka-234282?


----------



## BoxingGifs

Ioka used the jab and evasive moment at the right time to inflict damage while not taking too much. Alvarado had his left eye close and started to lack pop after missing lots of shots. ioka worked the body in combo and landed nice flush counter hooks.

Hls of the card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=104756&p=1415344#p1415344

ENJOY!!


----------



## BoxingGifs

Miura give no respect to Jardon and exploited his average chin. Miura hurt Jardon a few times and dropped him in the 5th. Jardon couldn't recuperate from there and was just surviving. In the first seconds of the 9th, Miura got Jardon against the ropes, grinded him with a combo for the stoppage.










Hls of the card here:
http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=104755&p=1415354#p1415354

ENJOY!!


----------



## scribbs

*Full Report: Miura stops Jardon to keep WBC 130lb belt*

By Joe Koizumi

WBC super-feather champ, Japanese southpaw Takashi Miura (27-2-2, 20 KOs), 130, impressively retained his belt as he overwhelmed WBC#2 ranked Mexican Dante "Crazy" Jardon (24-4, 20 KOs), 130, from the outset, badly floored him in the fifth, accelerated his persistent attack and finally decked him again to prompt the referee's intervention at 0:55 of the ninth session on Tuesday in Tokyo, Japan.

It was more lopsided than people had expected, as Miura maintained the pressure from the start and kept battering the breadbasket of Jardon, who desperately withstood the champ's persistent attack. After the fourth, the open scoring system indicated 40-36 by all the judges, and after the eighth, 80-71 twice and 80-70, all in favor of the pugnacious champ.

The fatal ninth saw Miura swarm over the exhausted Mexican with a barrage of punches to have him down again, when the referee declared a well-received halt.

Miura was so fortunate that he was given an opportunity to have a second shot at the world super-feather belt against Gamaliel Diaz this April, since the Mexican had dethroned his stablemate Takahiro Ao by an upset verdict in October 2012. Miura, less skillful but very hard-hitting southpaw, dismantled Diaz, dropping him four times en route to a fine coronation via ninth round TKO.

Miura, in his initial defense, went to Cancun, Mexico, to meet also hard-punching Sergio Thompson this August, when he floored the local favorite twice, hit the deck once and finally emerged victorious to keep his belt to his credit. Therefore, the Japanese champ faced three Mexican opponents in succession and displayed his power punching and physical power, if not his finesse.

The first round literally decided the outcome as Miura found that Jardon, an inch taller, had the same midsection as Marcos Maidana when his left uppercut to the liver doubled him up effectively. Since then, Miura battered him with persistent body bombardments, which apparently weakened the highly touted Mexican hard-puncher.

Regardless of precision, Miura kept battering Jardon's elbows, chest, midsection, shoulder and gloves so abundantly that we were worried about his remaining stamina. But his incessant attacks were effective enough to forfeit Jardon's power and stamina as the contest progressed.

Occasionally did Jardon throw sickle-like left hooks to the temple or to the side of the belly, but they didn't catch the mark of the shorter southpaw champ. Having lost his leg power, Jardon often lost his support on the pedestal and slipped down time and again. The seventh saw Miura keep throwing punches to the fading Mexican for three full minutes and once had him to the deck, but the referee Len Koivisto (Canada) called it a slip though he might as well have called it a knockdown.

The eighth also witnessed Jardon go down after he took Miura's combinations and lost his equilibrium a bit later after the champ's assault. The ref again declared it a slip, but it was actually caused by Miura's furious attack despite a delayed reaction, so the crowd jeered the third man's severe decision against the aggressive champ.

Miura, in round nine, displayed an acceleration of his merciless attack, which sent him sprawling to the canvas. It was obvious that Jardon was unfit to go on, and the referee's prompt stoppage upon the challenger's visit to the deck was welcomed by the crowd.

Mauro Di Fiore (US) saw the one-sided affair after the eighth 80-70, while Cathy Leonard (US) and Noppharat Sricharoen (Thailand) both 80-71, all in the gutsy champ's favor.

Miura once had his first crack at the world belt against compatriot Takashi Uchiyama in a bid for the WBA 130-pound belt in 2011, when he surprisingly floored the champ with an explosive southpaw left in the third round and had a great moment to dethrone the prohibitive favorite. Uchiyama, however, concentrated on sticking jabs to the face and eye of Miura, who finally retired because of impaired vision after the ninth session.

Now people wish to see their rematch in a unification bout with both the WBC and the WBA belts at stake. Akihiko Honda, Miura's promoter/manager, prudently says, "Each champion must abide by the next mandatory defense, and then we may consider the possibility of materializing the unification bout." Hitoshi Watanabe, Uchiyama's impresario, says, "We'd like to welcome the rematch for unification, but Uchiyama may need some time to recover from his hand injury."

Uchiyama is a smart boxer with his hard-punching ability, while Miura is a reckless fighter with his bomber in both hands. Should it materialize, it will cause great sensation among Japanese aficionados. Here in Japan, it will be as sensational as Carlos Zarate-Alfonso Zamora, Sandro Mazzinghi-Nino Benvenuti, Chris Eubank-Steve Collins, Don Curry-Milton McCrory confrontations.

Promoter: Teiken Promotions.

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/full-report-miura-stops-jardon-to-keep-wbc-130lb-belt-234334?


----------



## boranbkk

Thanks for the quality posts and updates fellas.


----------



## boranbkk

BoxingGifs said:


> Pungluang was defending his WBO International title today vs Magos 9-2. Both traded and it was a decent fight. Pungluang's lead hand was very efficient on the inside, particularly the uppercuts. The fight was stopped between rounds because of a bad cut above the right eye of Magos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hls of the card here:
> http://www.the13thround.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=104379&p=1408764#p1408764
> 
> ENJOY!!


I notice OneSongchai & his daughter Ratanasuban on that poster. I know he used to promote a lot of western boxing on the 80 & 90s but is he back in it now in a big way?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul

Apichet Saenset is someone I'm looking out for. He scores TKO's all the friggin time. Excellent body puncher. I'd like to find out more about him and I'd like him to fight on the bigger stage now. He won Gold very recently in the SEA games in Welterweight having TKO'd all of his opposition.


----------



## Vic

Uchyama vs Kaneko


----------



## Flea Man

Yo!


----------



## boranbkk

Flea Man said:


> Yo!


Happy New Year yo!


----------



## Flea Man

@boranbkk Happy New Year mate! How'd ya get on with that footage? Any developments?


----------



## boranbkk

Flea Man said:


> @boranbkk Happy New Year mate! How'd ya get on with that footage? Any developments?


I wasn't gonna tell u until I'd gone through and sorted them to be sure what I've got. There is so much I've only skimmed, it's like the ultimate lucky dip for Thai combat junkies. I've bought a fresh notepad & we're gonna start cataloging them so I've got a definitive list, but as u know my problem's always time! (Off to Burma for a week tonight.)

Well so far I've had the first 40 DVDs, they're sending them to me on batches of 20 as the copy them. So far it's been mostly MT from the 60 & 70s lots of stuff I've never seen before, loads of Seansak including a newer 20 minute mini documentary, there are lots if these mini docs including old training footage of Poot etc. There's also footage of the current crop of top guys like Singdam, Sam A & Nong O when they are much younger. Some new Samart MT fights like Nampol 3. Plenty of fresh golden age stuff BUT loooooads of Sakon from all eras. The trouble with the Sakon stuff is I'm not sure what's rare and what's not. Samart, Pone, Chart Chai, Khoasai (loads), Samson (what looks like a career set), Seansak, Veerapol, Somsak, Denkaosan, Saman, Sean Sor Ploenchit, Mueangchai & Sot are al represented some with lots of fights some only with a few. There is also a few fights of Japanese & Korean fighters from the 70s & 80s.

Well there's plenty to be excited about and remember there's another 61 to come! Maybe just maybe we'll find Samart vs Dieselnoi..

Once I know what I've got your welcome to copies of whatever u want on the house of course, anything to help with your book...


----------



## Lilo

Eoghan said:


> Any news on any Taiwanese boxers? I see nowt on BoxRec, wondering if there are any decent ams? I could be highly ranked when I go over there!


None that I know of - maybe boxrec have them under China given their nationality dispute. Why are you looking at Taiwanese boxers?


----------



## dkos

Been a while since I looked at this thread  

Shinsuke Yamanaka was voted the MVP of 2013 in Japan, while Uchiyama-Kaneko received fight of the year. 

I think Akira Yaegashi deserved the MVP award, TBH.


----------



## Eoghan

Lilo said:


> None that I know of - maybe boxrec have them under China given their nationality dispute. Why are you looking at Taiwanese boxers?


I'm living there next year. I've since had a look on BoxRec, I see none currently active from there, and 3 in total, 2 with just the one pro fight which was in Thailand, and the other based in Japan his whole career (Rocky Lin, ex victim of Ricardo López). I think it's fair to say the pro scene is fairly non-existent, maybe the amateur scene less so?


----------



## Lilo

Eoghan said:


> I'm living there next year. I've since had a look on BoxRec, I see none currently active from there, and 3 in total, 2 with just the one pro fight which was in Thailand, and the other based in Japan his whole career (Rocky Lin, ex victim of Ricardo López). I think it's fair to say the pro scene is fairly non-existent, maybe the amateur scene less so?


Yeah the closest good boxing to Taiwan are the Top Rank Macau shows which are on every 3 months or so - cheap 90 minute flight to Hong Kong then 60 minute ferry to Macau, quality weekend


----------



## Eoghan

Lilo said:


> Yeah the closest good boxing to Taiwan are the Top Rank Macau shows which are on every 3 months or so - cheap 90 minute flight to Hong Kong then 60 minute ferry to Macau, quality weekend


Have you been to all the fights there?
I've got a friend from Zhuhai which is right by Macao as well


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

dkos said:


> Been a while since I looked at this thread
> 
> Shinsuke Yamanaka was voted the MVP of 2013 in Japan, while Uchiyama-Kaneko received fight of the year.
> 
> I think Akira Yaegashi deserved the MVP award, TBH.


Would have gone with Miura personally, though I agree Yamanaka didn't deserve it.


----------



## Flea Man

yo


----------



## Wallet

Flea Man said:


> yo


Hear about my man Ishida?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?32266-Your-Heavyweight-Saviour-Has-Arrived


----------



## Lilo

Eoghan said:


> Have you been to all the fights there?
> I've got a friend from Zhuhai which is right by Macao as well


Yeah Zhuhai is a good little drinking weekend away too. Not all of them, went to the the first Fist of Gold & Pacquiao-Rios - debating whether to go to the the one next month but depends on the final card. It's definitely worth a trip for you when you get there - Macau is great and you can join it with Hong Kong and Zhuhai if you have the time.


----------



## Eoghan

Lilo said:


> Yeah Zhuhai is a good little drinking weekend away too. Not all of them, went to the the first Fist of Gold & Pacquiao-Rios - debating whether to go to the the one next month but depends on the final card. It's definitely worth a trip for you when you get there - Macau is great and you can join it with Hong Kong and Zhuhai if you have the time.


I get long breaks with the Uni I'm at so I fully intend to visit a lot of places.
Do you rate Shiming? He still seems pretty amateur stylewise, and he was involved in a few close calls in London and going by his current resume, it'll be difficult to see him get a title after a year. I see him as a normal prospect, not a Lomachenko, Usyk or Murata whose style blends well with the pros


----------



## dkos

After his win over Tsuchiya last year, Masayoshi Nakatani has definitely become one to watch after beating Kato for the OPBF title today in just his 7th fight.


----------



## iamasadlittleboy

Wallet said:


> Hear about my man Ishida?
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?32266-Your-Heavyweight-Saviour-Has-Arrived












Looks better than the guy he shared a ring with earlier.


----------



## Lilo

Eoghan said:


> I get long breaks with the Uni I'm at so I fully intend to visit a lot of places.
> Do you rate Shiming? He still seems pretty amateur stylewise, and he was involved in a few close calls in London and going by his current resume, it'll be difficult to see him get a title after a year. I see him as a normal prospect, not a Lomachenko, Usyk or Murata whose style blends well with the pros


To be honest, the best thing going for him is that Top Rank & Roach know his limitations and they will match him *very* carefully. Look at his next opponent http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=608148&cat=boxer the numbers suggest a step up but this guy is a 19 year old who has only beaten debutants and novices. He's been picked to be Zou's first stoppage in a 'stepup' in his first 8 rounder.

He's past prime and is finding it hard to adjust to the pros but this whole Top Rank in Asia move, particularly Macau rests on his shoulders. There's big money in it for Arum so he will be wrapped in cotton wool until he can get a title shot. This talk of him fighting Viloria etc is pie in the sky - he will get the easiest route to a title for sure.


----------



## Lilo

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=683779
@dkos Thoughts on this card?


----------



## dkos

Lilo said:


> http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=683779
> 
> @dkos Thoughts on this card?


Looks pretty decent.

I know Vazquez' style isn't exactly everyone's favourite to watch, but the match-up with Shafikov is a good one.

Shimoda-Sonsona is the pick of the bunch, IMO. It's a shame Marvellous Marvin has wasted his career over the last few years, but this is a good crossroads fight.

Murata will walk through Nascimento; quite a mismatch despite Nascimento's pretty looking record.

I notice quite a few Thai's on the bill - including against Shiming - and there records can always be deceiving. Either way, they'll definitely come to fight which should provide some good action.

It's fair to say it isn't the best Macao card, but it should still be a good watch :good


----------



## Wallet

> Although we've yet to have it officially confirmed, it seems that we are set for the long awaited Super Featherweight title unification bout between WBA champion Takashi Uchiyama (21-0-1, 17) and WBC champion Takashi Miura (27-2-2, 20).
> 
> The bout, which would be the second meeting between the two Takashi's, looks set to become one of the most important bouts of the year, both divisionally and domestically.
> 
> For the Super Featherweight division it would clear up who really is the #1 in the division. With the rumour Mikey Garcia is likely to move to Lightweight later this year this bout would effectively be the the top 2 fighters in the division putting it on the line in an explosive unification bout. Unification's are always great but a unification between two big punchers is just that bit more special.
> 
> For Japanese boxing this would be just the second all-Japanese unification bout in history (excluding interim title unification bouts) and lets be honest if there is anything better than a unification bout, it's one where national pride is on the line as well.
> 
> To add further to this bout both men have spoken about it recently. Miura has claimed he has "grown" from their first bout, insinuating that he's developed as a fighter, whilst Uchiyama is said to be "100% confident" that he'll win again when the two share a ring together.
> 
> It seems that this bout is no longer a case of "if" but more "when" and we're hoping it'll be sooner rather than later.


http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

Got the greatest piece of journalism but hopefully there's something to it.


----------



## Eoghan

dkos said:


> Looks pretty decent.
> 
> I know Vazquez' style isn't exactly everyone's favourite to watch, but the match-up with Shafikov is a good one.
> 
> *Shimoda-Sonsona is the pick of the bunch*, IMO. It's a shame Marvellous Marvin has wasted his career over the last few years, but this is a good crossroads fight.
> 
> Murata will walk through Nascimento; quite a mismatch despite Nascimento's pretty looking record.
> 
> I notice quite a few Thai's on the bill - including against Shiming - and there records can always be deceiving. Either way, they'll definitely come to fight which should provide some good action.
> 
> It's fair to say it isn't the best Macao card, but it should still be a good watch :good


What happened to that fight?


----------



## dkos

I was going to post a link to that Asian Boxing website; it's a very good source to follow.



Eoghan said:


> What happened to that fight?


I don't know :-(

The card is looking bare without it, though.


----------



## Lilo

Looks like Donaire-Vetyeka for the WBA feather title is set for Macau in April/May. Viloria on that card too.


----------



## Flea Man

Hello gents


----------



## Flea Man

Lilo said:


> Looks like Donaire-Vetyeka for the WBA feather title is set for Macau in April/May.


Great fight! The Asian slayer may well continue here....seems a very good fighter indeed. Improved since back in the day anyway.


----------



## Lilo

Flea Man said:


> Great fight! The Asian slayer may well continue here....seems a very good fighter indeed. Improved since back in the day anyway.


Yeah, good fight indeed! Get the feeling Donaire isn't feeling it anymore TBH.

You going to the Feb Macau show? @Scotty


----------



## Flea Man

Shimings opponent. From a good gym but not the best Thai I've ever seen. Still, Shiming will not likely be able to dissuade him so should be decent enough.

Shiming is going nowhere as a pro.


----------



## Flea Man

Lilo said:


> Yeah, good fight indeed! Get the feeling Donaire isn't feeling it anymore TBH.


Agreed and this fella makes you work hard. Maybe Nonito's power won't travel up the more guys he fights that are a similar size to him?

I'd love to see him get battered to be honest.


----------



## Lilo

Flea Man said:


> Agreed and this fella makes you work hard. Maybe Nonito's power won't travel up the more guys he fights that are a similar size to him?
> 
> I'd love to see him get battered to be honest.


You like Selby don't you? Fancy his chances against Nonito?

Shiming's opponent (admittedly going solely off boxrec) is a set up for Zou's first KO win - pretty record etc. I want Shiming to go far as these Macau shows won't be on without him. I don't think they'll rush him to a title shot though, they'll just continue to match him extremely carefully.


----------



## Flea Man

Lilo said:


> You like Selby don't you? Fancy his chances against Nonito?
> 
> Shiming's opponent (admittedly going solely off boxrec) is a set up for Zou's first KO win - pretty record etc. I want Shiming to go far as these Macau shows won't be on without him. I don't think they'll rush him to a title shot though, they'll just continue to match him extremely carefully.


I can't see Shiming stopping any average Thai. Or even below average one. Even this fella.

Selby needs to improve more. I've accepted that now.


----------



## Lilo

Flea Man said:


> I can't see Shiming stopping any average Thai. Or even below average one. Even this fella.
> 
> Selby needs to improve more. I've accepted that now.


They're tough little fuckers!

Accepted it? Been getting stick? He's still a good fighter, tough division though.


----------



## Flea Man

Why can't I get on the last page? Even if I click on it, it takes me to the first page.


----------



## Flea Man

Lilo said:


> They're tough little fuckers!
> 
> Accepted it? Been getting stick? He's still a good fighter, tough division though.


No, just figured it out for myself. Yeah, he's a bloody good prospect.


----------



## Scotty

Lilo said:


> Yeah, good fight indeed! Get the feeling Donaire isn't feeling it anymore TBH.
> 
> You going to the Feb Macau show? @Scotty


No couldn't time it. I just got my flights booked up today though and will be hanging around Hong Kong on the 25th of this month. Expat package all signed and sealed. FU sub zero weather, Malaysia here I come!


----------



## Lilo

http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...or-april-23rd-with-hasegawa-and-yamanaka.html

April 23rd:

Hasegawa vs Kiko Martinez
Yamanaka vs Stephane Jamoye
Takahiro Ao on too
@dkos How does this rate as a Japanese card? Must say I'm tempted as its East hols then!


----------



## Flea Man

How is everyone?


----------



## Flea Man

Lilo said:


> http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...or-april-23rd-with-hasegawa-and-yamanaka.html
> 
> April 23rd:
> 
> Hasegawa vs Kiko Martinez
> Yamanaka vs Stephane Jamoye
> Takahiro Ao on too
> 
> @dkos How does this rate as a Japanese card? Must say I'm tempted as its East hols then!


Hozumi has a real chance here. Usually sneaky punches that do him in. Could really get back on the horse with a win here.

Hasegawa Vs Rigo would still be intriguing now...would give Rigo a chance to get a good scalp even though Hasegawa is past his best.

Kiko is a better version of that Mexican Hozumi merc'd a year or so back...forget his name.


----------



## dkos

Lilo said:


> http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...or-april-23rd-with-hasegawa-and-yamanaka.html
> 
> April 23rd:
> 
> Hasegawa vs Kiko Martinez
> Yamanaka vs Stephane Jamoye
> Takahiro Ao on too
> 
> @dkos How does this rate as a Japanese card? Must say I'm tempted as its East hols then!


The two fights confirmed should be great. Obviously you'll know Martinez and Jamoye will bring the fight in a big way, but it's not like Hasegawa or Yamanaka are slouches when it comes excitement either!

The card is by Teiken (biggest promoters in Japan), so the undercard should be decent as well.


----------



## Flea Man

Really want Hasegawa to win.


----------



## dkos

Naoya Inoue vs Adrian Hernandez is on for April 6. WBC light flyweight title. 

Oh my.


----------



## Flea Man

Anyone else have the problem of ending up on 1st page no matter what page they click on???


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> Naoya Inoue vs Adrian Hernandez is on for April 6. WBC light flyweight title.
> 
> Oh my.


Wow.


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> Wow.


:yep

Akira Yaegashi vs Roman Gonzalez is apparently set up to happen later this year as well.

http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...and-akira-yaegashi-in-world-title-fights.html


----------



## Flea Man

....


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> :yep
> 
> Akira Yaegashi vs Roman Gonzalez is apparently set up to happen later this year as well.
> 
> http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...and-akira-yaegashi-in-world-title-fights.html


Perfect! That's what I want to see!

Although Ioka Vs Estrada would be great....would still rather see Gonzalez-Estrada II but if Gonzalez can beat Akira then a flyweight unification rematch between Estrada-Gonzalez is a true super fight (for the purists)


----------



## boxing prospect

Great news from Asia, that site looks like a great resource so I'll book mark that.
Wonder if Inoue's first defense would be on the same card as Yaegashi v Gonzalez


----------



## Flea Man

....


----------



## Flea Man

Flea Man said:


> Anyone else have the problem of ending up on 1st page no matter what page they click on???


 @Wallet @Roe @Jay Any idea why this is happening?


----------



## Roe

Working alright for me. Are you on a mobile or computer?


----------



## Flea Man

Yo @Roe


----------



## Flea Man

Roe said:


> Working alright for me. Are you on a mobile or computer?


Happens on both! I have to post just to get to the last page


----------



## boxing prospect

Kazuto Ioka, who vacated his 108lb title is thought to be in talks to fight Juan Carlos Reveco in May!

http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...return-in-may-possible-world-title-fight.html


----------



## Flea Man

boxing prospect said:


> Kazuto Ioka, who vacated his 108lb title is thought to be in talks to fight Juan Carlos Reveco in May!
> 
> http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...return-in-may-possible-world-title-fight.html


Replied to you on another thread
I actually met Jomthong last year. After the Padillas fight. Really nice kid. Not sure what has happened to him since, he was rumoured to fight Coyle in November but it got called off.

Considering he's been fighting since he was a lad he might've got sick of it and packed it in. I hope not though. EDIT: he's been taking international Muay Thai bouts. Very easy money.
http://www.mymuaythai.com/archives/jomthong-vs-yighua-max-muay-thai-china/
http://www.mymuaythai.com/archives/jomthong-chuwattana-vs-deng/

Here's me and Jomthong.


----------



## boxing prospect

Cheers for that Flea, you both look like kids


----------



## Flea Man

boxing prospect said:


> Cheers for that Flea, you both look like kids


We are! Both in our early to mid 20s when that was taken


----------



## boxing prospect

Bloody baby faces!

For those that missed it, Yodmongkol v Kogawa was AMAZING! It had one of the best rounds of the year in it as well. Sensational stuff at times.


----------



## BigBone

Caught up with a couple of fights. Ioka-Alvarado was a lot of fun, although Kazuto beat him up pretty bad. Wonder about his chances at flyweight though, and if the long awaited Chocolatito fight ever comes to fruition. He needs to work on his footwork or welcome punches when fighters coming in, jab, hooks, uppercuts, Alvarado got inside quite easily, although to not much success.

After finding Ryota Murata a bit too sloppy in his debut, maybe just too big for a Japanese boxer, I was impressed by his quick progression in his last 2. Good to see Salas in his corner too, very good trainer, and Murata listens. He's also doing what Lomachenko should've: hire a tested pro coach and take the new career step by step. These are pretty good challenges for the Japanese Gold Medallist, but nothing too tough, and hope there will be proper progression. Should be a fun addition to the MW/SMW division.

Oh no, Hasegawa's facing yet another big punching Latino, I'm not sure if I can take another loss of his, the last two were pretty devastating. He's just so much fun to watch, but also a bit too open. Oh well, Hozumi is the Man!


----------



## Lester1583

Shuhei "Bad Boy" Tsuchiya is fighting Leonardo Zappavigna today.

Someone's gonna get KO'd:bbb


----------



## Lester1583

Lester1583 said:


> Someone's gonna get KO'd:bbb


Long gone are the days when Tsuchiya was dominating the world of boxing.

Too many wars against ATG's have taken their toll on the great Tsuchiya.

Shuhei is still a great fighter but not the best fighter in the world anymore.

This loss drops him down to #4 on P4P rankings.


----------



## Flea Man

Yo


----------



## Flea Man

BigBone said:


> Caught up with a couple of fights. Ioka-Alvarado was a lot of fun, although Kazuto beat him up pretty bad. Wonder about his chances at flyweight though, and if the long awaited Chocolatito fight ever comes to fruition. He needs to work on his footwork or welcome punches when fighters coming in, jab, hooks, uppercuts, Alvarado got inside quite easily, although to not much success.
> 
> After finding Ryota Murata a bit too sloppy in his debut, maybe just too big for a Japanese boxer, I was impressed by his quick progression in his last 2. Good to see Salas in his corner too, very good trainer, and Murata listens. He's also doing what Lomachenko should've: hire a tested pro coach and take the new career step by step. These are pretty good challenges for the Japanese Gold Medallist, but nothing too tough, and hope there will be proper progression. Should be a fun addition to the MW/SMW division.
> 
> Oh no, Hasegawa's facing yet another big punching Latino, I'm not sure if I can take another loss of his, the last two were pretty devastating. He's just so much fun to watch, but also a bit too open. Oh well, Hozumi is the Man!


The losses were against crafty Mexican bangers who could time him.

Martinez is a sloppy, straight forward pressure fighter. And Spanish.


----------



## dkos

Any, ahem, links for the Inoue fight?


----------



## tcw77

Don't hate the player, hate the game.:bbb


----------



## Flea Man

Great time for Japan at the moment. Certainly comparable to the Shibata/Kobayashi/Saijo/Numata days.


----------



## Boro Chris

Flea Man said:


> The losses were against crafty Mexican bangers who could time him.
> 
> Martinez is a sloppy, straight forward pressure fighter. And Spanish.


If he's got a bit left I fancy his chances against Martinez. Can see him
teeing off all night.


----------



## Wallet

According to the WBC, the Japanese Boxing Commission have adopted open scoring for their national title fights with the scores being announced after round 5.

http://wbcboxing.com/wbceng/news/2376-another-great-success-for-wbc-open-scoring

This true?


----------



## BigBone

Flea Man said:


> Great time for Japan at the moment. Certainly comparable to the Shibata/Kobayashi/Saijo/Numata days.


Hopefully Hozumi will put the icing on the cake.


----------



## Flea Man

BigBone said:


> Hopefully Hozumi will put the icing on the cake.


I really hope so. Big fan.


----------



## BigBone

Im a bigger fan.


----------



## Flea Man

BigBone said:


> Im a bigger fan.


Oh, fuck off and die you tosser.


----------



## BigBone

U mad flee boy?


----------



## Flea Man

Nah, course not. You love it as much as I do.


----------



## BigBone

Hozumi is mine. You can have Koki.


----------



## dkos

Can I have Koji Sato?


----------



## Flea Man

BigBone said:


> Hozumi is mine. You can have Koki.


I meant you love the flaming.

I'll have Masahiko Harada. The greatest Japanese fighter of all time. Cheers.



dkos said:


> Can I have Koji Sato?


Fucking Hell :rofl Never ceases to kill me.


----------



## BigBone

dkos said:


> Can I have Koji Sato?


:lol:

Only thing missing is the dude on the canvas standing up, grabbing a chair and smacking Koji.

Anyway, if you are truly good lads you'll PM me how we're going to watch Hozumi's fight.


----------



## Flea Man

I'm terrible....I only use justin . tv for streaming and have no clue about anything else atsch

I'm sorry


----------



## BigBone

reported


----------



## Flea Man

BigBone said:


> reported


And the last fight I streamed was Haegawa-Montiel funnily enough.

Heartbreaking.


----------



## BigBone

I also streamed Hozumi-Gonzalez. :-(


----------



## Flea Man

Joe Medel would've fucked Hozumi up.


----------



## BigBone

Would've, if he wasn't busy being dead.


----------



## Flea Man

True, but stylistically he's perfect to beat Hasegawa. Crafty, trap-setting Mexican banger.


----------



## BigBone

That's what he said.


----------



## Flea Man

BigBone said:


> That's what he said.


Thoughts on Medel?


----------



## BigBone

...


----------



## Flea Man

@BigBone I can't get on the last page for some reason so I post three ... and then edit it when I arrive at the latest post.

Very infuriating.


----------



## boxing prospect

The Hozumi card will be next to impossible to stream I think it's on WOWOW which, well, is never easy 

If it was on free TV I'd have helped you out but I think even I'm missing this one.

Talking about TV TBS WILL NOT be showing Tomoki's defence in Mexico. 

Fuji TV got a high of 10.1% for Inoue's fight!

TBS WILL be showing Ioka and Takayama (yay!)


----------



## boxing prospect

Wallet said:


> According to the WBC, the Japanese Boxing Commission have adopted open scoring for their national title fights with the scores being announced after round 5.
> 
> http://wbcboxing.com/wbceng/news/2376-another-great-success-for-wbc-open-scoring
> 
> This true?


Yes it is true. Not heard about them for every fight but there's been a few recently that have used it.


----------



## Flea Man

Are you based in Japan @boxing prospect ?


----------



## boxing prospect

Flea Man said:


> Are you based in Japan @boxing prospect ?


No I'm not, I just follow the stuff that goes on over there freakishly closely. I think I probably piss off the analytics folk at boxingnews.jp, Hochi.yonimuri and Nikkan Sports...


----------



## boxing prospect

Happy news time! Hasegawa/Martinez and Yamanaka/Jamoye will be on NTV and not WOWOW...this means streams WILL be available! It also means the fights will be on KHTV (Keyhole) and NijiTV (if actually wants to work again, it's been crap since the last update)


----------



## Flea Man

@boxing prospect Great news!

If you like the great Japanese fighters of yesteryear be sure to check out my youtube channel fleaBOXING


----------



## boxing prospect

I do view your stuff quite a bit Mr Flea


----------



## FloydPatterson

Flea Man said:


> @boxing prospect Great news!
> 
> If you like the great Japanese fighters of yesteryear be sure to check out my youtube channel fleaBOXING


I'm trying to get my head around the Japanese boxing scene too, love the culture, which has an effect on the fighters style which I enjoy, will check out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flea Man

boxing prospect said:


> I do view your stuff quite a bit Mr Flea


:good


----------



## Boro Chris

Flea Man said:


> @boxing prospect Great news!
> 
> If you like the great Japanese fighters of yesteryear be sure to check out my youtube channel fleaBOXING


I shall be having a look at Masao Oba at some point. Vs Chinoi.


----------



## Flea Man

Boro Chris said:


> I shall be having a look at Masao Oba at some point. Vs Chinoi.


I didn't upload that....I uploaded the brilliant fight with Orlando Amores :good


----------



## Boro Chris

Flea Man said:


> I didn't upload that....I uploaded the brilliant fight with Orlando Amores :good


I'll have a gander at that at some point as well. Don't know anything about Oba apart from him dying tragically young and therefore being one of those 'what if' fighters like Salvador Sanchez.


----------



## Flea Man

Boro Chris said:


> I'll have a gander at that at some point as well. Don't know anything about Oba apart from him dying tragically young and therefore being one of those 'what if' fighters like Salvador Sanchez.


Like Sal', he amassed enough quality wins in his short time he can be justifiably ranked in the top 10 alltime rankings of his division....not quite the marquee wins of Sanchez though :good


----------



## BigBone

Hozomi & the rest made weight. Now we only have to figure out how to watch the fights tomorrow.


----------



## boxing prospect

BigBone said:


> Hozomi & the rest made weight. Now we only have to figure out how to watch the fights tomorrow.


Keyhole TV is always an option (and a legal one!), Nijitv, fenyungzhibo and maybe even justinTV

Ahead of what could be Hozumi's last fight we should all listening to song his friend, Shunsuke Kiyokiba, did! HH is in the video
[video=dailymotion;xsjnjh]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xsjnjh_fightingman_lifestyle?start=3[/video]


----------



## boxing prospect

http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...uhiro-ishida-the-fully-blown-heavyweight.html

Couple of new pictures of Ishida...and god does he look good for a guy who has gone up so many divisions at once.


----------



## kingkodi

So - the card starts at 11:00am UK time from what I can make out?

http://www.ntv.co.jp/wpboxing/


----------



## BigBone

boxing prospect said:


> Keyhole TV is always an option (and a legal one!), Nijitv, fenyungzhibo and maybe even justinTV
> 
> Ahead of what could be Hozumi's last fight we should all listening to song his friend, Shunsuke Kiyokiba, did! HH is in the video
> [video=dailymotion;xsjnjh]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xsjnjh_fightingman_lifestyle?start=3[/video]


Go HHH!



boxing prospect said:


> http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...uhiro-ishida-the-fully-blown-heavyweight.html
> 
> Couple of new pictures of Ishida...and god does he look good for a guy who has gone up so many divisions at once.


I... huh?

Nobuhiro Ishida?

THE I fucked up James Kirkland Ishida,

A heavyweight?


----------



## boxing prospect

Yup the Ishida who took out Kirkland is fighting at Heavyweight on April 30th against the Japanese Heavyweight champion


----------



## BigBone

Not sure I should watch ma boy Hozumi, I only ever seen him fight live 4 times, half of them were heartbreaking losses. Here he is again, facing a big puncher... I don't know if I can take a third one.


----------



## BigBone

Anyone watching? PM a link pls.


----------



## kingkodi

http://tv.exitoostore.com/2013/02/tv-online-ntv-hq.html#.U1eQj87zz-Z


----------



## BigBone

Oh checking that thx!


----------



## BigBone

Oh for f......


----------



## boxing prospect

*sniffles* we need to support each other here guys...


----------



## Wallet

BigBone said:


> I... huh?
> 
> Nobuhiro Ishida?
> 
> THE I fucked up James Kirkland Ishida,
> 
> A heavyweight?


Yes. Where have you been?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?32266-Your-Heavyweight-Saviour-Has-Arrived


----------



## Michael

Wallet said:


> Yes. Where have you been?
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?32266-Your-Heavyweight-Saviour-Has-Arrived


If Ishida weighs over 200 pound's now, then his each of his cast iron balls accounts for approximately 25 pounds each of that weight. Has it ever been done before that a light-middleweight/light-middle has moved right up to heavyweight with no weight classes in between? Don't think so, Charley Burley spanked a heavyweight when he only weighed 150 pounds but thats a different kettle of fish. Can imagine Ishida's best shots feeling like bitch slaps to genuine heavyweights though.


----------



## Lester1583

Seppuku Yamanaka's dominance is staggering.

Universally recognized as the best fighter in the world, ducks no one, mind-boggling skills, amazing power, heart of a lion.

Yamanaka rules boxing.


----------



## BigBone

Yamanaka certainly carries some of that prime Hozumi swag. Would not mind a Rigo, Cholocatito or Santa Cruz match-up.


----------



## boxing prospect

BigBone said:


> Yamanaka certainly carries some of that prime Hozumi swag. Would not mind a Rigo, Cholocatito or Santa Cruz match-up.


Rushing Roman to 118? I assume you mean Chemito?

"God of Left" has been calling for a Santa Cruz match almost as much as Frampton has


----------



## BigBone

Gonzalez had a detour at bantam before, so why not? I just want the best to fight the best. Chemito would be interesting too, although not that exciting.


----------



## boxing prospect

Yeah he had a detour whilst waiting for someone with some bollocks to fight him. He now has Akira, then hopefully a rematch with JF Estrada or Ioka, then a move to 115...Roman Vs the Srisaket/Cuadras winner *drools*


----------



## Vic




----------



## iamasadlittleboy

3 Japanese title fights have been announced in the past day or to:
{C}Shibata Vs Nishida [OPBF/Japanese Middleweight title fight] (http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/2014/04/akio-shibata-set-to-defend-unified-crown.html) July 5th

{C} Okada v Koichi [Japanese Light Welterweight] and {C} Takayama v Saito II [Japanese Welterweight title fight) (http://www.asianboxing.info/5/post/...a-to-defend-national-titles-on-july-28th.html) July 28th

Okada is pretty awesome if you've not seen him whilst Shibata shouldn't be dismissed as a "bum" Murata beat


----------



## boxing prospect

After the whole Ben Jacobs/Steve Bunce thing I was wondering what stories Asianboxing had broken, my list is:
Su Yun Hong's fight with Mako Yamada 
The date of Kohei Oba's bout with Randy Caballero
The Ioka double header
Fahlan Sakkreerin Jr being Takuma Inoue's opponent
Ishida v Fujimoto
Akio Shibata's next defense
The Yaegashi v Gonzalez fight being all but signed
Okada and Takayama Japanese title double header 
Masayoshi Nakatani's next defense (They got that right well before the Ioka show was even announced!)
Wake's next fight (date)
Kaneko's return (date)
Kamegai Vs Guerrero (10 hours before any other English language site!)
Murata's next fight (who and where)
The Pungluang/Tomoki fight
Inoue's brother and Kosei Tanaka's debuts
Hurrican Teru's death
Chonatarn's WBO eliminator (yet to have a date confirmed)

They also speculated that Cuadras Vs Srisaket was likely to be a mandatory last year!

Not bad for such a small independent site with no major backing, no financial support and a site that is less than a year old


----------



## dkos

^ Do you two run/write for that site?


----------



## boxing prospect

No, but I know the guy who does and tend to feel that if he's breaking these stories he deserves a bit of credit for it.


----------



## Flea Man

...


----------



## Boro Chris




----------



## Boro Chris

Good little fight this.


----------



## boxing prospect

Boro Chris said:


> Good little fight this.


Real shame that so many were creaming themselves over the Matthysse/Molina fight to even know it took place.


----------



## WinCanelo

Ello guys.. Go Pacman!


----------



## Boro Chris

So. Naoya Inoue vs Donnie Nietes. Don't know if it's been even considered but who would win?


----------



## boxing prospect

Boro Chris said:


> So. Naoya Inoue vs Donnie Nietes. Don't know if it's been even considered but who would win?


Donnie apparently mentioned it but I can't see Ohashi talking about it. From what I've heard Naoya will have 1 more fight at 108, to defend his belt, then move to either 112 (a Thai friend has told me he's been linked to Amnat Ruenroeng) or even 115. For Donnie I assume he has to have a sit down and a talk to his team as there is no other big fish for him at Light Flyweight.


----------



## Boro Chris

Ruenroeng is a tricky customer.


----------



## boxing prospect

A bit of talk about Fujimoto/Ishida II...sadly it seems like Fujimoto doesn't want it, but Ishida and his team at Green Tsuda will try and make it:
http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/kyotaro-fujimoto-not-interested-in-rematch-with-ishida

Ryota Murata's next bout in Japan could be his last and it seems likly he'll be fighting in the US an awful lot over the coming years:
http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/ryota-muratas-next-bout-in-japan-could-be-his-last

Yoshitaka Kato will defend his Japanese Lightweight title on July 23rd...putting it on the same show as the Arakawa/Kondo remtch:
http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/yoshitaka-kato-to-make-7th-defence-of-japanese-national-title
Both of these should be great fights

Yohei Tobe Vs Sho Ishida likely to be made for Tobe's Japanese 115 title. Bout speculated for August 11th:
http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-n...e-first-opbf-title-defence-against-sho-ishida


----------



## McGrain

boxing prospect said:


> No, but I know the guy who does and tend to feel that if he's breaking these stories he deserves a bit of credit for it.


It's a great, great site.


----------



## tcw77

Murata looking for opposition in Asian, Australia is the place there are a few top 160 fighters here, les Sherrington, Sam soliman, Jarad Fletcher, Dennis Hogan to name a few.


----------



## Guest

@dkos I think this thread should be sponsored by Andy Murray


----------



## boxing prospect

Teiru Kinoshita has been given an extra reason to win, if he loses he will become a demoted to being a dish washer at the giant Protopia hotel where his bout with Zolani Tete will be held!


----------



## Lilo

Any news on this Top Rank Singapore show?


----------



## Guest

how comes Uchyama & Muria have not had a fight this year?


----------



## boxing prospect

Lilo said:


> Any news on this Top Rank Singapore show?


No taking place. Scrapped just like the one they were going to hold in 2013. It's like a David Haye fight, a lot of talk and no bollocks.



Ahmed Johnson said:


> how comes Uchyama & Muria have not had a fight this year?


Uchiyama tried to get a fight with Vasquez and the Costa Rican's team turned him down, Miura was down to fight Mares on the Mayweather/Maidana I card...but Mares turned him down.

So it seems like opponents don't want them. Miura will fight in November and Uchiyama will fight in December. Shame the rematch won't happen until 2015 at the earliest. Personally I think Daiki Kaneko will end up being the best of the Japanese guys at 130, though Masayuki Ito and Rikki Nairo are both dark horses now.


----------



## boxing prospect

Ryuji Hara Vs Kosei Tanaka has been confirmed!

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/its-official-ryuji-hara-vs-kosei-tanaka-has-been-confirmed

For what it's worth Tanaka is the best prospect in world boxing, for my money anyway


----------



## TSOL

anyone know what time Gonzalez vs. Yaegashi is at?


----------



## hit him in the head

TSOL said:


> anyone know what time Gonzalez vs. Yaegashi is at?


9:30pm Tokyo time
1:30pm UK time


----------



## dkos

If anyone finds any links to a stream, please post them up :good


----------



## Kingboxer

dkos said:


> If anyone finds any links to a stream, please post them up :good


Nicaraguan stream

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/canal-4-nicaragua-la-mejor-television


----------



## dkos

Kingboxer said:


> Nicaraguan stream
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/canal-4-nicaragua-la-mejor-television


Awesome. Thank you!


----------



## TSOL

What a performance.


----------



## hit him in the head

Recording of the Nicaraguan stream for those who missed it the first time:
http://www.asianboxing.info/videos/akira-yaegashi-vs-roman-gonzalez


----------



## WinCanelo

im asian! lol


----------



## Wallet

> *Takashi Uchiyama Vs Takashi Muira II in talks for 2015?*
> 
> 11/20/2014
> 
> At the recent press signing ceremony for the upcoming WBC Super Featherweight title fight between Takashi Miura (27-2-2, 20) and Edgar Puerta (23-4-1, 19) we got the biggest hint that we would finally see the much awaited rematch between Miura and WBA world champion Takashi Uchiyama (21-0-1, 17). This has come after a representative of Teiken promotions, the promotional company that guides and manages Miura, have stated that that is their intention if Miura wins this coming weekend and if Uchiyama wins his upcoming bout on New Year's Eve.
> 
> The two men fought in a WBA title fight in January 2011 and although Miura dropped Uchiyama, hard, he was eventually stopped himself with a badly swollen eye. That was Miura's first world title bout and whilst the loss was painful it did suggest that he had the ability to become a world champion himself one day. Of course since that bout Miura has become the WBC champion and made two impressive defenses of the title with a third expected to come this Saturday against Puerta.
> 
> Uchiyama will be hunting his 9th defense of the WBA belt on December 31st when he battles against Israel Hector Enrique Perez (27-2-1, 16). It's thought that if he gets through that and if Miura defeats Puerta then then the talks between the camps will begin in the new year.
> 
> In the past the teams have come close to making a deal though one thing or another has come in the way of a rematch. Hopefully this time around nothing will stop the men from getting it on in the ring in a major unification bout, however with both men having bouts before the year is over this isn't even close to being a done deal yet.


http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-n...015?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Anyone catch Chocolatito fight? How did he look?

Nice win tbf




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilo

Anyone know when the next Macau card is on?


----------



## visbhayia

http://www.moneypit.com/question-and-answer/wah-watch-gone-girl-online-hd-2014-putlocker

http://www.moneypit.com/question-and-answer/yeah-watch-dumb-and-dumber-online-hd-2014-putlocker

http://www.moneypit.com/question-and-answer/dumbo-ripfilewatch-interstellar-online-full-movie

http://www.moneypit.com/question-and-answer/biggboss-watch-big-hero-6-online-hd-2014-putlocker

http://www.moneypit.com/question-an...nger-games-mockingjay-part-1-online-free-2014

http://screamfestla.com/node/14342

http://screamfestla.com/node/14400

http://screamfestla.com/node/14445

http://screamfestla.com/node/14484

http://screamfestla.com/node/14576

http://leeseunghoon.net/xe/index/122157

http://leeseunghoon.net/xe/index/122386

http://leeseunghoon.net/xe/index/122261

http://leeseunghoon.net/xe/index/122509

http://leeseunghoon.net/xe/index/122773


----------



## meiyangyang

Cheers Kos.:cheers


----------



## jingdongfang

cool


----------



## Flea Man

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/1/16/7551307/preview-jomthong-chuwatana-vs-daiki-kaneko


----------



## endisnear21

I enjoy keeping an eye on the Asian boxing scene, but I must confess whenever I do its via youtube, usually weeks/months after the fights take place. I'm always playing catch up, and I'd really like to delve a bit deeper into the scene over there and become a bit more knowledgeable. So my question to the hardcore followers of the Asian scene is what method do you use to watch these fights live? As I never really see any Western TV interest in even the big world title fights unless they involve an American (which I think is a massive shame). Are they on a specialist channel? Or does it involve illegal methods that I would NEVER use and NEVER want to accidently stumble upon ten minutes before a decent card is about to start.

==============

Giorgi love boxing weil it is ist life

Check us out as well

Boxing Weight Classes


----------



## Guest

Approximately what time will the Dec 30 & Dec 31 cards be? UK time?


----------



## Flea Man

Wow. This thread really died after I posted my preview :lol:


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> Wow. This thread really died after I posted my preview :lol:


:lol:

It doesn't help that I very rarely post on the World forum these days, or keep up-to-date enough with smaller cards and whatnot.

But it's somehow the second most viewed thread on this sub-forum! Must have brought in a few clicks from Google searches :yep


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> :lol:
> 
> It doesn't help that I very rarely post on the World forum these days, or keep up-to-date enough with smaller cards and whatnot.
> 
> But it's somehow the second most viewed thread on this sub-forum! Must have brought in a few clicks from Google searches :yep


We should start it up again. Like you, I don't find as much time for the smaller cards nowadays but we've still got plenty of knowledge to drop, plenty of discussions to be had, and plenty of fights coming up.

For example, Uchiyama has approached this rematch in exactly the right way. What he's been saying shows he's aware of what went wrong in the first fight and he also touches on what he doesn't do well as a fighter, which is not that surprising coming from a Japanese fighter but also very refreshing.

I think Corrales lights him up again, and that the two KO's flattered Uchiyama (who'd been looking like a nearly shot fighter the few fights prior) but he is going to give himself the best shot of dethroning Corrales this time round.

After getting pasted by him in the first fight, he's far better prepared second time round. Some tipped Corrales last time, but for me--and obviously Uchiyama--he was still somewhat of an unknown quantity.


----------



## dkos

Flea Man said:


> We should start it up again. Like you, I don't find as much time for the smaller cards nowadays but we've still got plenty of knowledge to drop, plenty of discussions to be had, and plenty of fights coming up.
> 
> For example, Uchiyama has approached this rematch in exactly the right way. What he's been saying shows he's aware of what went wrong in the first fight and he also touches on what he doesn't do well as a fighter, which is not that surprising coming from a Japanese fighter but also very refreshing.
> 
> I think Corrales lights him up again, and that the two KO's flattered Uchiyama (who'd been looking like a nearly shot fighter the few fights prior) but he is going to give himself the best shot of dethroning Corrales this time round.
> 
> After getting pasted by him in the first fight, he's far better prepared second time round. Some tipped Corrales last time, but for me--and obviously Uchiyama--he was still somewhat of an unknown quantity.


I'd still say that Corrales is somewhat of an unknown quantity. It's easy to be blinded by the athleticism and awkwardness that he showed against Uchiyama first time round (impressive that it was), but I'm not quite sure he is the beast that some make him out to be. I mean if he'd hammered Uchiyama for 7-8 rounds, took some licks back and then finished the fight conclusively, there'd be a lot less optimism going into this rematch. But based on that fight (I haven't seen any other Corrales bout), I'm still not sure how well he holds his form going into the later rounds or if he can take a shot from a proven puncher like Uchiyama.

I am also hopeful that Uchiyama can tighten things up in this rematch and be less sloppy. It's not like he hasn't faced tricky opposition in the past, so there wasn't really an excuse for him to be as open and careless as he was. Unless he was overlooking the essentially unknown Panamanian that had an average record going in.... It would also be nice to see a change in tactics. Maybe be more patient on the outside and let Corrales initiate the attacks and limit his countering opportunities as a result.

Perhaps I'm going too far in searching for hope in Uchiyama prevailing! But, and although I also see him as an underdog, I think he has a fair chance in reclaiming his title.

By the way, what has Uchiyama been saying? I haven't read anything from him in the build-up.


----------



## dkos

@Flea Man Do you know anything about this Thai that Ioka is fighting on the same day?


----------



## Flea Man

dkos said:


> I'd still say that Corrales is somewhat of an unknown quantity. It's easy to be blinded by the athleticism and awkwardness that he showed against Uchiyama first time round (impressive that it was), but I'm not quite sure he is the beast that some make him out to be. I mean if he'd hammered Uchiyama for 7-8 rounds, took some licks back and then finished the fight conclusively, there'd be a lot less optimism going into this rematch. But based on that fight (I haven't seen any other Corrales bout), I'm still not sure how well he holds his form going into the later rounds or if he can take a shot from a proven puncher like Uchiyama.
> 
> I am also hopeful that Uchiyama can tighten things up in this rematch and be less sloppy. It's not like he hasn't faced tricky opposition in the past, so there wasn't really an excuse for him to be as open and careless as he was. Unless he was overlooking the essentially unknown Panamanian that had an average record going in.... It would also be nice to see a change in tactics. Maybe be more patient on the outside and let Corrales initiate the attacks and limit his countering opportunities as a result.
> 
> Perhaps I'm going too far in searching for hope in Uchiyama prevailing! But, and although I also see him as an underdog, I think he has a fair chance in reclaiming his title.
> 
> By the way, what has Uchiyama been saying? I haven't read anything from him in the build-up.


http://www.japantimes.co.jp/sports/...eks-revenge-title-bout-corrales/#.WFjPrk_46nM


----------



## paloalto00

I admit, I don't know much about the Asian boxing scene. From what I have seen though, they're very technical


----------



## Eoghan

dkos said:


> @Flea Man Do you know anything about this Thai that Ioka is fighting on the same day?


http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/4/27/11518180/bad-left-hook-scouting-report-stamp-kiatniwat
Seen bits of him, loves a tear-up. You'd have to suspect that this is too much too soon if he's having tear-ups way below world level


----------



## Guest

@dkos @Flea Man what UK time approx will the Dec 30 & Dec 31 cards be and do you know a likley stream site?


----------



## dkos

Eoghan said:


> http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/4/27/11518180/bad-left-hook-scouting-report-stamp-kiatniwat
> Seen bits of him, loves a tear-up. You'd have to suspect that this is too much too soon if he's having tear-ups way below world level


Cheers :good

Seems like an interesting one at only 18 years old. And his sporadic activity might hint at him also doing Muay Thai?



Rob said:


> @dkos @Flea Man what UK time approx will the Dec 30 & Dec 31 cards be and do you know a likley stream site?


I haven't checked, but the cards are usually 10am-1pm. And certain fights might be on tape delay.

I'd follow/ask @asianboxing on Twitter; he usually posts the start times during fight week.


----------



## boxing prospect

Rob said:


> Approximately what time will the Dec 30 & Dec 31 cards be? UK time?


All details here - http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/tv-details-for-the-end-of-year-japanese-shows


----------



## thehook13




----------



## rjjfan

Inoue looked amazing as expected, Yaegashi looked great as well. Satoshi looked sensational while Ryota looked like shit. Disappointing how his defense is not improving.


----------



## Eoghan

rjjfan said:


> Inoue looked amazing as expected, Yaegashi looked great as well. Satoshi looked sensational while Ryota looked like shit. Disappointing how his defense is not improving.


Sure, he looked fine going forward (with little sign of the hand issues that have plagued him in the past), but his defence is porous and he looks uncomfortable when on the back foot. If Gonzalez (or Estrada, maybe even Cuadras) can take his best shots, then Inoue gets beaten clearly


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Flea Man

Here is my preview for Corrales-Uchiyama II (it's nothing earth shattering just something I knocked up in an hour, will hopefully get y'all excited for the fight though!)
http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/12/30/14127162/corrales-vs-uchiyama-ii-preview


----------



## rjjfan

Eoghan said:


> Sure, he looked fine going forward (with little sign of the hand issues that have plagued him in the past), but his defence is porous and he looks uncomfortable when on the back foot. If Gonzalez (or Estrada, maybe even Cuadras) can take his best shots, then Inoue gets beaten clearly


I think he loses concentration when he feels he has it in the bag. He does leave himself open but against the big names, I think he'll be more careful. Can't wait to see him fight Gonzalez!


----------



## thehook13

Eoghan said:


> Sure, he looked fine going forward (with little sign of the hand issues that have plagued him in the past), but his defence is porous and he looks uncomfortable when on the back foot. If Gonzalez (or Estrada, maybe even Cuadras) can take his best shots, then Inoue gets beaten clearly


I am concerned about Inoue on the back foot too. Chin in the air. Stumbles back awkwardly. Inoue looks to be exclusive offensive fighter. Although he is an absolute beast I think he is vulnerable


----------



## Flea Man

thehook13 said:


> I am concerned about Inoue on the back foot too. Chin in the air. Stumbles back awkwardly. Inoue looks to be exclusive offensive fighter. Although he is an absolute beast I think he is vulnerable


As I've said many times before if you can back him up you can wind down his output and expose his relatively--at world level at least--porous defence.

Cuadras is a good matchup for Inoue. Gonzalez is a horrid matchup for Inoue.


----------



## tcw77

Look at power it is a game changer at 115, he puts all these guys to sleep. He is a massive puncher for a 115 fighter, look at kono. Never stop for 16 years and 10 title fights at 115 and one punch by the monster. He is done. The lad is the truth at 115


----------



## Flea Man

tcw77 said:


> Look at power it is a game changer at 115, he puts all these guys to sleep. He is a massive puncher for a 115 fighter, look at kono. Never stop for 16 years and 10 title fights at 115 and one punch by the monster. He is done. The lad is the truth at 115


Bad hands and hasn't knocked out everyone he's faced. Yes, he can bang but it isn't the be all and end all.


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Bad hands and hasn't knocked out everyone he's faced. Yes, he can bang but it isn't the be all and end all.


Bad hands, or just a massive puncher whose punch placement leads him to hit the forehead at full power?


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Bad hands, or just a massive puncher whose punch placement leads him to hit the forehead at full power?


Either way we've seen massive punchers at 115 before. It doesn't make them infallible killing machines at the top level, and Inoue hasn't looked perfect in his last few fights.


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Either way we've seen massive punchers at 115 before. It doesn't make them infallible killing machines at the top level, and Inoue hasn't looked perfect in his last few fights.


All I'm trying to say is that I wait with my Gonzales-Inoue prediction until Berliner has made his


----------



## BigBone

Inoue is absolutely not ready for Gonzalez, and barring a KD punch he can hurt Chocolatito with (and he can bang), I just don't see him winning the fight, Roman is at least a 3 to 1 favorite for me. Leaky defense, head is there for the taking, open to short body blows, no inside game whatsoever and a little robotic. He seemed tore fluid a few fights back, now he takes a step back and looks unpolished by a good 2-3 years. But boy he can bang, and already achieved a lot, wish him good health and a much dedication.

Now who's this Tanaka Kosei? Looks like some high school chap, but a two-division champ at 21 with 8-0?


----------



## Flea Man

BigBone said:


> Inoue is absolutely not ready for Gonzalez, and barring a KD punch he can hurt Chocolatito with (and he can bang), I just don't see him winning the fight, Roman is at least a 3 to 1 favorite for me. Leaky defense, head is there for the taking, open to short body blows, no inside game whatsoever and a little robotic. He seemed tore fluid a few fights back, now he takes a step back and looks unpolished by a good 2-3 years. But boy he can bang, and already achieved a lot, wish him good health and a much dedication.
> 
> Now who's this Tanaka Kosei? Looks like some high school chap, but a two-division champ at 21 with 8-0?


Been on the floor already, looked raw at 105 but stronger in this last fight. Has real potential and is world class in divisions that have hardly any world class fighters, but not as talented as Inoue.

Horrendous haircut too. I'm a fan of his don't get me wrong, but he's very good rather than brilliant IMO


----------



## BigBone

Flea Man said:


> Been on the floor already, looked raw at 105 but stronger in this last fight. Has real potential and is world class in divisions that have hardly any world class fighters, but not as talented as Inoue.
> 
> Horrendous haircut too. I'm a fan of his don't get me wrong, but he's very good rather than brilliant IMO


Yeah he needs to polish that D and his hair.


----------



## Flea Man

Here's Amnat sparring arguably the best P4P Muay Thai fighter right now, young Sangmanee Sor Tienpo.






If any MT fighter is currently capable of turning over and replicating Samart, Veeraphol and Saensak's success in winning a world title very quickly in boxing, it's Sangmanee.


----------



## rjjfan

Flea Man said:


> Here's Amnat sparring arguably the best P4P Muay Thai fighter right now, young Sangmanee Sor Tienpo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any MT fighter is currently capable of turning over and replicating Samart, Veeraphol and Saensak's success in winning a world title very quickly in boxing, it's Sangmanee.


Didn't realize Sangmanee was getting into boxing, he needs to work his jab more. Good find.


----------



## Lester1583

Flea Man said:


> If any MT fighter is currently capable of turning over and replicating Samart, Veeraphol and Saensak's success in winning a world title very quickly in boxing, it's Sangmanee.


Tears of blood.
Tears of Jomthong.


----------



## Flea Man

rjjfan said:


> Didn't realize Sangmanee was getting into boxing, he needs to work his jab more. Good find.


He attempted to get into the Thai Olympic team a few years back.

Then he went on that horrid run of nearly a whole year without a win and was then poisoned before his bout with Thanonchai.

Then he came back to be the best P4P fighter in the world.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Flea man what are your opinions on Kuzato Ioka, Takuma Inoue & John Casimero and how do they compare to Gonzalez & Naoya Inoue


----------



## Lilo

Anyone have an idea who Zou Shiming will be fighting in Macau in April? Any whispers about the card?

Also what's the lowdown on Jerwin Anjacas? Any good?


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Flea Man said:


> He attempted to get into the Thai Olympic team a few years back.
> 
> Then he went on that horrid run of nearly a whole year without a win and was then poisoned before his bout with Thanonchai.
> 
> Then he came back to be the best P4P fighter in the world.





Stephen H\sson said:


> Flea man what are your opinions on Kuzato Ioka, Takuma Inoue & John Casimero and how do they compare to Gonzalez & Naoya Inoue


----------



## boxing prospect

Kyotaro vs Nasio video for those interested. We've figured out how to get G+ footage 
http://www.asianboxing.info/videos/kyotaro-fujimoto-vs-willie-nasio


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Anyone heard any rumors on who Zou Simming is to fight next


----------



## BoxingAnalyst

Juan Hernandez Navarrete stopped Nawaphon Kaikanha in 3 rounds just a moment ago, moved and countered very well then opened up with a barrage of punches knocking Nawaphon down in the third, then threw about a 40 punch flurry, landing most and the ref stepped in, very impressive.


----------



## boxing prospect

Stephen H\sson said:


> Anyone heard any rumors on who Zou Simming is to fight next


Rumour is that it WAS going to be Igarashi in August (the May date is set to slip)...but Igarashi suffered an orbital injury at the weekend...now no one has a bloody clue!


----------



## boxing prospect

Huge triple header announced today! Murata Vs N'Dan N'Jikam is the main event, but Ganigan Lopez Vs Ken shiro and Juan Hernandez Navarette Vs Daigo Higa are bloody brilliant bouts too!
http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/japanese-world-title-triple-header-announced-for-may-20th

Also - Katsunari Takayama has announced his retirement
http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-n...ofessional-boxing-targets-tokyo-2020-olympics


----------



## Mexi-Box

boxing prospect said:


> Huge triple header announced today! Murata Vs N'Dan N'Jikam is the main event, but Ganigan Lopez Vs Ken shiro and Juan Hernandez Navarette Vs Daigo Higa are bloody brilliant bouts too!
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/japanese-world-title-triple-header-announced-for-may-20th
> 
> Also - Katsunari Takayama has announced his retirement
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-n...ofessional-boxing-targets-tokyo-2020-olympics


Who the hell is Churrito's opponent? I'm going BoxRec warrior on him, and I don't see any names in his slim 12 fight resume. Hell, I don't even know Lopez's opponent either. I only hope Lopez/Shiro winner fights Pedro Guevara.

Man, those Japanese put their guys in there tough. Shiro only has like 9 fights and is taking on arguably the #1 guy in the division.


----------



## Eoghan

Mexi-Box said:


> Who the hell is Churrito's opponent? I'm going BoxRec warrior on him, and I don't see any names in his slim 12 fight resume. Hell, I don't even know Lopez's opponent either. I only hope Lopez/Shiro winner fights Pedro Guevara.
> 
> Man, those Japanese put their guys in there tough. Shiro only has like 9 fights and is taking on arguably the #1 guy in the division.


http://www.badlefthook.com/2016/8/19/12554398/bad-left-hook-scouting-report-daigo-higa
Here's the lowdown on Daigo Higa. Young af, but pretty highly thought of, even outside of Japan too, he was named one of the prospects to watch in 2017 by Boxing Monthly


----------



## Stephen H\sson

If Ioka wins his fight later this month could he fight Zou Simming in August


----------



## boxing prospect

Stephen H\sson said:


> If Ioka wins his fight later this month could he fight Zou Simming in August


Or could be fighting Daigo Higa, if Higa beats Hernandez (who Ioka doesn't want to fight again after beating him once)


----------



## Stephen H\sson

What about Donnie Nietes if he wins on Saturday


----------



## boxing prospect

Stephen H\sson said:


> What about Donnie Nietes if he wins on Saturday


His name wasn't brought up by Ioka, suspect they will have talks...I might be wrong but I don't think Ioka has ever faced a Filipino at world level, and Nietes has never faced a Japanese fighter at world level


----------



## Stephen H\sson

What time is Nietes fiight on at


----------



## Conall Cernach

boxing prospect said:


> Huge triple header announced today! Murata Vs N'Dan N'Jikam is the main event, but Ganigan Lopez Vs Ken shiro and Juan Hernandez Navarette Vs Daigo Higa are bloody brilliant bouts too!
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/japanese-world-title-triple-header-announced-for-may-20th
> 
> Also - Katsunari Takayama has announced his retirement
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-n...ofessional-boxing-targets-tokyo-2020-olympics


----------



## Conall Cernach

Updated:
http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/tv-details-for-upcoming-weekend

Legal Stream for Kosei Tanaka 8(5)-0-0 v. Angel Acosta 16(16)-0-0:
http://cbc-global.jp/sports/

boxing prospect
dkos
Eoghan
Flea Man
Mexi-Box

Many thanks to you guys. I'd never stumbled across these sites.


----------



## Conall Cernach

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-kosei-tanaka-vs-angel-acosta-official-weights--116728

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-wants-murata-face-saunders-next-fight-msg-one-day--116723

@boxing prospect
@dkos
@Eoghan
@Flea Man
@Mexi-Box
@Stephen H\sson


----------



## Mexi-Box

Conall Cernach said:


> Updated:
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/tv-details-for-upcoming-weekend
> 
> Legal Stream for Kosei Tanaka 8(5)-0-0 v. Angel Acosta 16(16)-0-0:
> http://cbc-global.jp/sports/
> 
> boxing prospect
> dkos
> Eoghan
> Flea Man
> Mexi-Box
> 
> Many thanks to you guys. I'd never stumbled across these sites.


Holy hell, that's a badass stream. Love ones that tell when they're on and shit. Hope more people watch it. Tanaka is one to watch. He beat the fuck out of Moi. I think Moi was past it, but it's still a good win for someone with only 8 pro fights or so. I don't know much about Angel Acosta in this fight, though.

I did a little boxrec warrior on Acosta. Man, he's been stopping all of his opponents. Might be a FoTY!


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is Daigo Higa to fight Andrew Selby next
Is Donnie Nietes to fight Juan Carlos Reveco in a Mandoritry defence next


----------



## Mexi-Box

Stephen H\sson said:


> Is Daigo Higa to fight Andrew Selby next
> Is Donnie Nietes to fight Juan Carlos Reveco in a Mandoritry defence next


Donnie NIetes didn't look great his last fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Mexi-Box said:


> Donnie NIetes didn't look great his last fight.


Looking great is not Nietes' job.

Holocuasting mexicans is.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is the 30 day negotiation period not up to clear up Donnie Nietes next mandatory if so who is he fighting


----------



## Conall Cernach

*Official:*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873683548795920384


----------



## dyna

HENTAI


----------



## boxing prospect

Shared this in other places so might as well copy my post here -

Last year Japanese boxing promoter "reason" broke away from the norm and their parent company set up a website to deliver their shows to a wider audience. That website, boxingraise.com, is a monthly subscription service costing ¥980 a month (less than $9 or £7) and includes a brilliant VOD libary of the Dangan shows, an others, from the last few years, gets content added regularly and is THE BEST SERVICE for watching Japanese domestic fights.

Now whilst I understand it isn't for everyone it is worth noting that the service is currently offering a free trial until the end of June, with no card details needed

If you wish to take up the offer follow the instructions here- http://boxingraise.com/campaign/

So far there is more than 75 shows on there, including some real crackers like the recent Kuroda Vs Kogawa rematch, Kogawa Vs Otake bout from last year, and the opportunity to see some of the top young talent in Japan, such as Hinata Maruta, Seigo Yuri Akui, Katsunori Nagamine, Tsubasa Koura, Takeshi Inoue, Hiroto Kyoguchi and Kazuto Takesako.

Not gonna lie, I've paid for the service since it began and have never considered ending my subscription, even when we have had a barren month or two.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

What is the latest on Donnie Nietes, Diago Higa & Kazuto Ioka


----------



## Conall Cernach

@boxing prospect
@dkos
@Eoghan
@Flea Man
@Mexi-Box
@Stephen H\sson
@Zopilote

Another great weekend of fights coming up. The real action, however, will be in Thailand. Knockout CP Freshmart v. Rey Loreto. Rey always brings it so I'm expecting a great fight for however long it lasts.

http://www.bugaboo.tv/watch/327165

Timewise they're 11 hours ahead of NY. Not always easy finding these streams, but Bugaboo has worked for me in the past. There may be others; it's on Thai Channel 7. How I wish that I could talk Thai like Jack.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Loreto been on a good win streak. I can't read any of that website.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Conall Cernach

delete


----------



## Stephen H\sson

What is the latest on Donnie Nietes, Diago Higa & Kazuto Ioka next fights


----------



## Conall Cernach

Daniel Roman just put a beatdown on Shun Kubo. Great performance from the Baby-Faced Assassin.

No R3 here, instead a duplicate of R4.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpXbdQFIfs71il0L0SaS4Fw


----------



## Conall Cernach

Free live stream for Tso v. Kono. Scheduled for 9:30 PM Hong Kong time Sat. 10/7.

https://rex.hkbn.net/

@dkos
@Eoghan
@Flea Man
@Mexi-Box


----------



## Conall Cernach

Conall Cernach said:


> Free live stream for Tso v. Kono. Scheduled for 9:30 PM Hong Kong time Sat. 10/7.
> 
> https://rex.hkbn.net/
> 
> @dkos
> @Eoghan
> @Flea Man
> @Mexi-Box


@dkos
@Flea Man
@Mexi-Box

Sorry guys, that one's not working; use this one instead:

www.facebook.com/HongKongBroadbandNetwork/videos/10155636701958796/


----------



## dkos

Conall Cernach said:


> @dkos
> @Flea Man
> @Mexi-Box
> 
> Sorry guys, that one's not working; use this one instead:
> 
> www.facebook.com/HongKongBroadbandNetwork/videos/10155636701958796/


I also found this one on YouTube:


----------



## Conall Cernach

dkos said:


> I also found this one on YouTube:


Thanks my man. Looks like some of mine are unavailable outside HK.

You are truly the man.


----------



## dkos

As that stream keeps going bad, there is this one as an alternative -- although the screen is tiny:


----------



## dkos

Aften an accidental head clash, Tso suffered some grotesque head swelling over his left eye in the second round. The fight had six completed rounds, but his eye also become swollen shut. Doctor called it off at the start of the 7th, went to the scorecards (they weren't read out), and Tso won a technical decision.

Kono seemed to be coming on strong, plus the fight was even (for me at least) up to that point. So I'll be interested to see what the cards were.


----------



## Conall Cernach

dkos said:


> Aften an accidental head clash, Tso suffered some grotesque head swelling over his left eye in the second round. The fight had six completed rounds, but his eye also become swollen shut. Doctor called it off at the start of the 7th, went to the scorecards (they weren't read out), and Tso won a technical decision.
> 
> Kono seemed to be coming on strong, plus the fight was even (for me at least) up to that point. So I'll be interested to see what the cards were.


Always the concern with Tso. Rather than use his height, reach, & boxing skills he loves a close quarters brawl.


----------



## Flea Man

So, Maruta lost against Otake in a hard fought fight, going 12 rounds. 

Now 5-1 and still a top class prospect.


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> So, Maruta lost against Otake in a hard fought fight, going 12 rounds.
> 
> Now 5-1 and still a top class prospect.


Like Patterson-Maxim, hardly a set back.

Just natural progression.
He'll be a better fighter the next time


----------



## dyna




----------



## Flea Man

@Chacal a do discuss the Maruta-Otake fight--and Maruta's prospects going forward--in some detail in the latest episode of The Superfly Boxing Podcast.


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> Nippon Loma


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is there any news on Kazuto Ioka or Sho kimura next defenses


----------



## boxing prospect

Stephen H\sson said:


> Is there any news on Kazuto Ioka or Sho kimura next defenses


Both have mandatory defenses ordered

Kimura Vs Toshiyuki Igarashi, possibly later this year, should be easy to make and likely is being signed and sealed as we speak

Ioka Vs Artem Dalakian, easy to make and logicially it COULD be on NYE, HOWEVER Ioka and his father/manager/promotor Kazunori Ioka haven't spoke in months and there is talk that Ioka may be set to quit boxing. He recently gotmarried (against his father's wishes) and the relationship between fighter and father has completely broken down. Some would hope that cooler heads (like Hiroki Ioka) would intervene but it's looking like it could be too little too late


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Has the official negotiating period for the Ioka fight not passes at the end of September. However the wba doesnt seemed to have ruled on it yet


----------



## Eoghan

boxing prospect said:


> Both have mandatory defenses ordered
> 
> Kimura Vs Toshiyuki Igarashi, possibly later this year, should be easy to make and likely is being signed and sealed as we speak
> 
> Ioka Vs Artem Dalakian, easy to make and logicially it COULD be on NYE, HOWEVER Ioka and his father/manager/promotor Kazunori Ioka haven't spoke in months and there is talk that Ioka may be set to quit boxing. He recently gotmarried (against his father's wishes) and the relationship between fighter and father has completely broken down. Some would hope that cooler heads (like Hiroki Ioka) would intervene but it's looking like it could be too little too late


Asian parents sigh


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is Sho Kimura to fight Toshiyuki Igarashi next or is Igarahi still injured


----------



## Chinny

Diary from the big Tokyo show last week:

http://www.boxingmonthly.com/frontline-diary/frontline-diary-typhoon-warning/


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

That's such a good write up, I look forward to Higa-Selby :wales


----------



## Stephen H\sson

@Flea Man What is the lastest on Kazuto Ioka


----------



## Wallet

AsianBoxing's review of 2017: http://www.asianboxing.info/features/2017-review


----------



## Conall Cernach

Fuentes is going to need more than a prayer










Against a stone cold killer


----------



## Conall Cernach

Expecting this to be FOTY.


----------



## dkos

@Lester1583

The king is back.










:drzaius


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is there any news on Kuzato Ioka any updates would be welcome


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is there any news on Donnie Neities next fight any updates would be welcome


----------



## Mexi-Box

Stephen H\sson said:


> Is there any news on Donnie Neities next fight any updates would be welcome


Palicte rematch.


----------



## dkos

There's also talk of a unification with Kal Yafai for Nietes. But yeah, it looks likely he'll be fighting Palicte next.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Less than a month out now & I can hardly wait. Start adjusting your body clocks gents. Stream should be available if you're a VIP.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dkos said:


> There's also talk of a unification with Kal Yafai for Nietes. But yeah, it looks likely he'll be fighting Palicte next.


I wish it'd happen, but I doubt it. Palicte's management is very aggressive about forcing the mandatory according to the news I read. This is the one I haven't watched. Not sure if it's available online, but I've read that Palcite lost clearly...?


----------



## dkos

Mexi-Box said:


> I wish it'd happen, but I doubt it. Palicte's management is very aggressive about forcing the mandatory according to the news I read. This is the one I haven't watched. Not sure if it's available online, but I've read that Palcite lost clearly...?


I haven't seen it either, but yes, the general consensus is Nietes walked away with it fairly comfortably.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/palicte-and-nietes-ordered-to-negotiate-wbo-title-fight
according to this story they had 15 days to come to a deal for purse bids which is up now


----------



## dkos

A few days ago, Apinun Khongsong (15-0, 12KOs) became the first man to stop Akihiro Kondo. Kondo, who had took the likes of Serget Lipinets and Nihito Arakawa the distance, was stopped with a fearsome uppercut in the 5th round:










:yikes


----------



## Mexi-Box

Damn, fucking brutal.


----------



## dkos

Stephen H\sson said:


> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/palicte-and-nietes-ordered-to-negotiate-wbo-title-fight
> according to this story they had 15 days to come to a deal for purse bids which is up now




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1099296334803197954


----------



## Mexi-Box

I guess I'd need to watch the first fight then so I can have an opinion if this fight even needs to happen. Seriously, I've not read one person say Palicte won that fight.


----------



## dkos

Mexi-Box said:


> I guess I'd need to watch the first fight then so I can have an opinion if this fight even needs to happen. Seriously, I've not read one person say Palicte won that fight.


It's funny because the general consensus is that Ioka was unlucky not to get the decision over Nietes last time out, yet he's being frozen out for this rematch.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

I wonder will the wbo order an eliminator between Ioka & Ishida or eto because they were v quick to put Palicte in an eliminator


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> @Lester1583
> 
> The king is back.
> 
> View attachment 4124
> 
> 
> :drzaius


Cuello won in the second round. Sonny Boy Jaro also returned on the undercard.

...2019 or 2009?


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Any updates would be welcomed on aston palicate and Kazuto Ioka next fights


----------



## dkos

Stephen H\sson said:


> Any updates would be welcomed on aston palicate and Kazuto Ioka next fights


It seems like Palicte and Ioka will fight against each other for the vacant WBO title. They're the two highest guys in the WBO rankings available to fight for the belt.

Although there's no confirmation about it at this stage.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Conall Cernach said:


> Less than a month out now & I can hardly wait. Start adjusting your body clocks gents. Stream should be available if you're a VIP.


Will be streamed live on asianboxing.info

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/kosei-tanaka-takes-part-in-public-work-out3033707

:happy


----------



## dkos

Conall Cernach said:


> Will be streamed live on asianboxing.info
> 
> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/kosei-tanaka-takes-part-in-public-work-out3033707
> 
> :happy


It's an early one!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105613087258918914


----------



## boxing prospect

Been informed the undercard stream goes live at 2:40 UK time, though there is a feeling that that's not going to be when the fights start and the stream will kick off later


----------



## Conall Cernach

One sided beatdown by Tanaka. So much for the preposterous suggestions by a few eejits that he ducked Taguchi at light flyweight.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

It was only to do with weight and titles held that they hant fought before


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is there any news on Daigo Higa od Sho ishida next fights any news would be welcome


----------



## dkos

Stephen H\sson said:


> Is there any news on Daigo Higa od Sho ishida next fights any news would be welcome


Daigo Higa was suspended by the JBC due to failing to make weight against Rosales. The suspension still hasn't ended it would seem, but Higa is in training ready to make a comeback in the coming months (according to Asian Boxing).


----------



## Stephen H\sson

@dkos How long was the suspension for


----------



## dkos

Stephen H\sson said:


> @dkos How long was the suspension for


I'm not sure. I would guess a year (the fight with Rosales was in April 2018), but the JBC might be trying to make an example out of him. Although I doubt they want to go too far with it -- Higa could always start fighting with a licence outside of Japan.


----------



## dkos

@Stephen H\sson

_Kazuto Ioka and Aston Palicte are about to share far more in common than separate controversially scored bouts with Donnie Nietes.

BoxingScene.com has learned that talks have rapidly progressed for a vacant title fight between the two, with plans to square off in late spring or early summer. An official announcement is forthcoming for Ioka and Palicte to contend for the vacant World Boxing Organization (WBO) super flyweight title._

https://www.boxingscene.com/kazuto-...-137393?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## dkos

Ioka's back in Japan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111442855984152581


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Any NEWS on ishidas next fight


----------



## Mexi-Box

dkos said:


> Ioka's back in Japan.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1111442855984152581


It'd be crazy if Ioka loses this one.


----------



## dkos

In a reported FOTY contender, Moruti Mthalane successfully defended his IBF flyweight title against Masayuki Kuroda, winning a unanimous decision at the famous Korakuen Hall. Scorecards were 116-112, 116-112 and 117-111.










Mthalane hasn't lost since 2008 against Nonito Donaire. That said, I don't think he has long left at the top.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Expecting both of these to be cracking fights:

http://www.asianboxing.info/world-t...ccessful-in-first-defense-as-he-takes-on-kubo

http://www.asianboxing.info/world-title-previews/canizales-and-kimura-battle-for-gold-in-china


----------



## Conall Cernach

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/sho-kimura-departs-for-china-ahead-of-bout-with-canizales

Kimura just making the 9-hour flight to Fuzhou today & he's still 2 KG overweight. Canizales has already been acclimating there for a week. Hope for Kimura's sake his team haven't dropped the ball here. On Sunday he'll find out whether dropping down in weight at age 30 is a capital idea. Canizales can really crack. Should Kimura manage the weight just right we may have the FOTY.


----------



## dkos

Conall Cernach said:


> http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/sho-kimura-departs-for-china-ahead-of-bout-with-canizales
> 
> Kimura just making the 9-hour flight to Fuzhou today & he's still 2 KG overweight. Canizales has already been acclimating there for a week. Hope for Kimura's sake his team haven't dropped the ball here. On Sunday he'll find out whether dropping down in weight at age 30 is a capital idea. Canizales can really crack. Should Kimura manage the weight just right we may have the FOTY.


Seems like an amateur move to be flying out that late. As you say, hopefully it doesn't affect him too much.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Heating up:










https://www.ringtv.com/564831-sho-k...-carlos-canizales-if-he-isnt-scared-to-engage


----------



## dkos

Worry not, as Kimura's looking strong at the weight.


----------



## dkos

I didn't manage to watch, but Canizales won a near shutout on the cards over Kimura. 119-109 x2, 118-110. Best win of his career by far. 

Also, China's best current boxer, Can Xu, stopped Shun Kubo in the sixth round.


----------



## Mexi-Box

dkos said:


> I didn't manage to watch, but Canizales won a near shutout on the cards over Kimura. 119-109 x2, 118-110. Best win of his career by far.
> 
> Also, China's best current boxer, Can Xu, stopped Shun Kubo in the sixth round.


Man, quite the run for Can Xu so far. He's definitely a contender at this point. I wonder if he'll fight Oscar Valdez.


----------



## dkos

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, quite the run for Can Xu so far. He's definitely a contender at this point. I wonder if he'll fight Oscar Valdez.


That would be a mental fight.

Just good to see Xu carrying the flag for China after Xiong and Shiming. With the rapid development they have made this decade -- something which is helped by having someone like Xu on top -- China should be a serious force in boxing in the next ten or so years.


----------



## dkos

Wanheng Menayothin has went to 53-0, winning a comfortable technical decision over Tatsuya Fukuhara to successfully defend his WBC minimumweight title for the 12th time. The bout was stopped after a head clash left Menayothin with a cut over his eye. Scorecards were 79-73, 78-74 and 78-74.

This was a rematch of their 2017 fight, which Menayothin won by UD over 12.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Kazuto Ioka just stopped Aston Palicte in Round 10 after schooling the Filipino KO artist in a masterful performance.


----------



## dkos

Conall Cernach said:


> Kazuto Ioka just stopped Aston Palicte in Round 10 after schooling the Filipino KO artist in a masterful performance.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141330100941656064
A Japanese boxing legend! Now let's see him in against Chocolatito, Estrada, Srisaket, Ancajas :yep


----------



## Conall Cernach

dkos said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141330100941656064
> A Japanese boxing legend! Now let's see him in against Chocolatito, Estrada, Srisaket, Ancajas :yep


As you know, he already retired once. He had mooted the possibility of re-retiring. Hopefully the prospect of earning some decent ¥¥¥ in a unification bout will keep him in the game at least for a bit.


----------



## dkos

Conall Cernach said:


> As you know, he already retired once. He had mooted the possibility of re-retiring. Hopefully the prospect of earning some decent ¥¥¥ in a unification bout will keep him in the game at least for a bit.


If he is to bow out again soon (and for good this time), let's hope he ends on a legacy fight against Chocolatito in Japan.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Live streams for Tanaka v. Gonzalez:

https://www.wboboxing.com/news/boxi...world-title-match-live-streaming-announcement

https://fightnews.com/tanaka-bomba-look-sharp-before-collision/52503

Gonzalez out of his depth here. Expect Tanaka to drop the bomb on Bomba.


----------



## Conall Cernach

http://www.asianboxing.info/asian-news/tanaka-and-gonzalez-make-weight-for-wbo-world-title-fight

https://fightnews.com/tanaka-bomba-make-weight/52594


----------



## Conall Cernach

Was a good, competitive scrap through 6. Tanaka stalking & Gonzalez having more than a bit of success employing a hit and run strategy. Each man was down once early on. 
Tanaka came out for the 7th like a man possessed, clearly looking to end it, which he did after dropping Gonzalez several times with body shots.


----------



## DynamicMoves

Knew I'd miss this one, hope there is a replay on youtube.


----------



## Conall Cernach

Historic fight in the Phillipines on Saturday.
7 PM Manila time. It'll be on ABS-CBN & a delayed broadcast on BoxNation. Four very tough small men & I expect 2 great fights.

http://fightnewsasia.com/gibbons-salva-vs-taduran-for-ibf-strap-on-box-nation-is-going-to-be-a-war

https://www.manilatimes.net/2019/09...istoric-all-pinoy-pairing-at-the-fort/611830/


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is there any news on iokas next fight


----------



## dkos

Stephen H\sson said:


> Is there any news on iokas next fight


Supposed to be fighting his mandatory Jeyvier Cintron (11-0-0-1, 5KOs) next. Although a purse bid was supposed to happen at the start of September, so not sure what's going on with this one.


----------



## dkos

Very interesting fight has been made on December 7th. Kenichi Ogawa (24-1-0-1, 18KOs), who was IBF super featherweight champion for about two minutes until he was stripped following a failed drugs test, is going against "Jaw Breaker" Joe Noynay (18-2-1, 7KOs). In his last fight, Noynay caused an upset as he hammered previously unbeaten Satoshi Shimizu inside six rounds.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> Supposed to be fighting his mandatory Jeyvier Cintron (11-0-0-1, 5KOs) next. Although a purse bid was supposed to happen at the start of September, so not sure what's going on with this one.


According to Asian Boxing, this is likely to land in Tokyo on New Year's Eve.


----------



## dkos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1182904447414001664
That might be it for 'Papa' Shingo.


----------



## dkos

Wanheng Menayothin went to 54-0 today, beating one of his toughest opponents on paper -- Simpiwe Konkco -- after a close 12-round fight.


----------



## Conall Cernach

* TBE*










:smile


----------



## Conall Cernach

Good card in Brooklyn on Saturday. I suspect that Tapales v. Iwasa will steal the show.

https://www.badlefthook.com/2019/12...howcase-boxing-news-charlo-vs-hogan-undercard
These Filipino-Nipponese showdowns:


----------



## Conall Cernach

Great card in Yokohama early tomorrow.

https://boxrec.com/en/event/796649

Expecting Mthalane to prevail over Yaegashi in the battle of the senior flys in what should be a war.

And the return of Kenshiro:

http://philboxing.com/news/story-148652.html

Love this snippet:

http://m.philboxing.com/news/story-148658.html

"Randy Petalcorin is a sleep away from another world title fight."

I may be missing something lost in translation but Petalcorin may very well be doing his best Manny impression of napping on the canvas.


----------



## dkos

Yaegashi's last dance. "The Amazing Boy" Kenshiro to upset the Filipinos again. Chocolatito returns to Japan. Murata looking to avoid another career derailment against puncher Butler. 

Great show.

For those interested, Top Rank will be streaming the four main fights live. 3:55 ET/8:55 GMT.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

What channel is the show on on


----------



## Conall Cernach

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6gF7byBMgy/

TBF Cintron is a good young boxer & he earned the title shot with his win over Eto, however it's a massive ask. Ioka schools him & hopefully for his sake doesn't ruin him.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is this fight to be on tv in the usa or the uk


----------



## Stephen H\sson

How did the sho ishida fight finsh


----------



## dkos

Stephen H\sson said:


> How did the sho ishida fight finsh


Lost a split decision.

One card was 115-113 for Ishida. Other two were 116-112 for Gonzalez.


----------



## Mexi-Box

Man, stupid Cracked didn't have streams for the Japan or CW card...


----------



## dkos

On the stacked Japan show tomorrow, there's a very interesting match-up on the undercard. Hyped 20-year-ol Ginjiro Shigeoka (4-0, 3KOs) is going up against puncher Rey Loreto (25-14, 17KOs) over 12 rounds. 

Loreto is 17-3 over his last 20 fights. His last eight wins have also come by stoppage. Sadly he has only had one fight since Shigeoka turned pro, which could harm his chances of springing an upset.


----------



## dkos

dkos said:


> On the stacked Japan show tomorrow, there's a very interesting match-up on the undercard. Hyped 20-year-ol Ginjiro Shigeoka (4-0, 3KOs) is going up against puncher Rey Loreto (25-14, 17KOs) over 12 rounds.
> 
> Loreto is 17-3 over his last 20 fights. His last eight wins have also come by stoppage. Sadly he has only had one fight since Shigeoka turned pro, which could harm his chances of springing an upset.


Shigeoka knocks out Loreto in the 5th round.

Statement made.


----------



## DynamicMoves

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, stupid Cracked didn't have streams for the Japan or CW card...


Yeah I'm a bit disappointed there as well.


----------



## dkos

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211909866937180160


----------



## KOTF

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1211926300018925570
Kosei Tanaka with a 5-star KO


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Has the ioka fight started yet


----------



## Conall Cernach

Going into R 12. Cintron hanging in there with some help from his corner using the old loose tape trick to get him a brief respite. He'll be pissing blood for a few days from Ioka's body attack.


----------



## DynamicMoves

Maybe I'm just tired, but fuck, I don't want to see Cintron again.


----------



## dkos

For those who have somehow missed the news, The King returns next week:


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Any news on *Jerwin Ancajas* next fight could it be a unification with ioka


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Will juan Estrada's next fight be a mandatory or could he fight kosei Tanaka next


----------



## dkos

Stephen H\sson said:


> Will juan Estrada's next fight be a mandatory or could he fight kosei Tanaka next


Eddie Hearn has said he could make Estrada-Gonzalez II later this year. Srisaket is also in the frame to complete their trilogy.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Any news on *Jerwin Ancajas* next fight could it be a unification with ioka


----------



## Mexi-Box

Stephen H\sson said:


> Any news on *Jerwin Ancajas* next fight could it be a unification with ioka


No way. He seems a bit protected.


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Any news on *Jerwin Ancajas, Juan Estrada,Roman Gonzalez, Kuzato * ioka, Kosei Tanaka next fights


----------



## Stephen H\sson

is the Kazuto Ioka v Kosei Tanaka Fight available on tv outside japan


----------



## Stephen H\sson

Is there any news on kazuto ioka next fight


----------

